# Genocide of white farmers in South africa



## RodISHI

This has been going on for some time now. Blacks are even killing other blacks who are not willing to go along with hatred and killing.


----------



## william the wie

The fact is no one cares.


----------



## IM2

The fact is that it's not happening.

*South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year.* '

74  dead whites in one year does not build a case for white genocide.


----------



## RodISHI

The South Africans hatred has opened themselves up to look like Zimbabwe. All funding will be pulled out and the haters can consume one another.


http://www.genocidewatch.org/images/White_Genocide_TVA.pdf
"Since 1994, more than 70000 (and counting) white South Africans have been murdered of which more than 4000 were commercial farmers. Exact figures are very hard to come by as the *South African police fail to report most of the murders that take place*. These  numbers are thus conservatively estimated."


----------



## IM2

RodISHI said:


> The South Africans hatred has opened themselves up to look like Zimbabwe. All funding will be pulled out and the haters can consume one another.
> 
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/images/White_Genocide_TVA.pdf
> "Since 1994, more than 70000 (and counting) white South Africans have been murdered of which more than 4000 were commercial farmers. Exact figures are very hard to come by as the *South African police fail to report most of the murders that take place*. These  numbers are thus conservatively estimated."



Wrong.


----------



## Two Thumbs

S africa is really violent






El Salvador 108.64 6,656 Americas Central America 2015 



Honduras 63.75 5,148 Americas Central America 2015 



Venezuela 57.15 17,778 Americas South America 2015 



United States Virgin Islands (US) 52.64 56 Americas Caribbean 2010 



Jamaica 43.21 1,207 Americas Caribbean 2012 



Lesotho 38.00 764 Africa Southern Africa 2010 



Belize 34.40 121 Americas Central America 2014 



South Africa 34.27 18,673 Africa Southern Africa 2015 

List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia

being the 8th most violent place in the world, now, has little to do with race and more with culture.


----------



## TheParser

*IMHO:*

1. The media are ignoring the current slaughter because it's Caucasians who are being murdered.

a. It is politically correct in the States and in Europe to demonize Caucasians. A presidential candidate in 2016 tried to whip up ethnic antagonism by constantly referring to "white privilege."

2. It is astonishing that those Caucasian farmers are still in a state of denial. They simply cannot believe that some individuals can be so cruel and heartless to kill them in cold blood.

3. Presumably some elderly and middle-aged Caucasians now realize that they were wrong to support majority rule in South Africa.

4. We ordinary people cannot do anything about this ethnic cleansing.

a. At the very least, however, one should refrain from visiting South Africa.

5. Hopefully, there are good people  right now who are quietly assisting those political refugees in arranging to come to the States.


----------



## IM2

TheParser said:


> *IMHO:*
> 
> 1. The media are ignoring the current slaughter because it's Caucasians who are being murdered.
> 
> a. It is politically correct in the States and in Europe to demonize Caucasians. A presidential candidate in 2016 tried to whip up ethnic antagonism by constantly referring to "white privilege."
> 
> 2. It is astonishing that those Caucasian farmers are still in a state of denial. They simply cannot believe that some individuals can be so cruel and heartless to kill them in cold blood.
> 
> 3. Presumably some elderly and middle-aged Caucasians now realize that they were wrong to support majority rule in South Africa.
> 
> 4. We ordinary people cannot do anything about this ethnic cleansing.
> 
> a. At the very least, however, one should refrain from visiting South Africa.
> 
> 5. Hopefully, there are good people  right now who are quietly assisting those political refugees in arranging to come to the States.



No the media is not ignoring it. It's broadcast all over he alt right media. It's just that 74 farmers were killed and that's no indication of any white genocide. There is no ethnic cleansing going on.


----------



## Crepitus

RodISHI said:


> This has been going on for some time now. Blacks are even killing other blacks who are not willing to go along with hatred and killing.


There is no genocide in SA.


----------



## RodISHI

TheParser said:


> *IMHO:*
> 
> 1. The media are ignoring the current slaughter because it's Caucasians who are being murdered.
> 
> a. It is politically correct in the States and in Europe to demonize Caucasians. A presidential candidate in 2016 tried to whip up ethnic antagonism by constantly referring to "white privilege."
> 
> 2. It is astonishing that those Caucasian farmers are still in a state of denial. They simply cannot believe that some individuals can be so cruel and heartless to kill them in cold blood.
> 
> 3. Presumably some elderly and middle-aged Caucasians now realize that they were wrong to support majority rule in South Africa.
> 
> 4. We ordinary people cannot do anything about this ethnic cleansing.
> 
> a. At the very least, however, one should refrain from visiting South Africa.
> 
> 5. Hopefully, there are good people  right now who are quietly assisting those political refugees in arranging to come to the States.


It does appear you have nailed portions of it. Christians are also under attack throughout and communist around the globe are pushing their agenda too. Crime and poverty throughout Africa seems to be a major issue for blacks and whites. I watched a documentary last year on the racism that is taking place over there and it was against anyone who was not black. Indian and Mulattoes were also outcast in the poorest areas. With all of the aid that has gone into Africa and the corruption involved in trying to the food to the poor it does leave one scratching their heads asking why try if this type of crap is the result at the end.


----------



## impuretrash

Life is just peachy in South Africa. Stop noticing things, it's racist.


----------



## IM2

It's funny how whites think.  You go to churches with pictures of a white Jesus. You read a bible translated by a white man named King James. And in this bible it is written at if you live by the sword you will die by the sword. So whites go out and live by the sword worldwide for 500 years and now as they start dying by the sword they cry, whine and gnash teeth like it's not supposed to happen to them


----------



## Crepitus

Crepitus said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been going on for some time now. Blacks are even killing other blacks who are not willing to go along with hatred and killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no genocide in SA.
Click to expand...

That's not a joke.  I know people there and talk to them regularly.


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> The South Africans hatred has opened themselves up to look like Zimbabwe. All funding will be pulled out and the haters can consume one another.
> 
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/images/White_Genocide_TVA.pdf
> "Since 1994, more than 70000 (and counting) white South Africans have been murdered of which more than 4000 were commercial farmers. Exact figures are very hard to come by as the *South African police fail to report most of the murders that take place*. These  numbers are thus conservatively estimated."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

We will need to look into reparations, won’t we, racist denier?


----------



## IM2

Crepitus said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been going on for some time now. Blacks are even killing other blacks who are not willing to go along with hatred and killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no genocide in SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a joke.  I know people there and talk to them regularly.
Click to expand...


Actually it's being blown out of proportion according to people who I stay in contact with who are white and live in South Africa that I played rugby with.


----------



## IM2

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> The South Africans hatred has opened themselves up to look like Zimbabwe. All funding will be pulled out and the haters can consume one another.
> 
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/images/White_Genocide_TVA.pdf
> "Since 1994, more than 70000 (and counting) white South Africans have been murdered of which more than 4000 were commercial farmers. Exact figures are very hard to come by as the *South African police fail to report most of the murders that take place*. These  numbers are thus conservatively estimated."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will need to look into reparations, won’t we, racist denier?
Click to expand...


Another dumb one. And so whites who invaded a nation, oppressing and slaughtering the natives of that nation for over 100 years now must be considered for reparations. LOL!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

South Africa will be another Zimbabwe.  The question is, why don't we just let these people starve to death or eat one another.  It's what they want.


----------



## IM2

Tipsycatlover said:


> South Africa will be another Zimbabwe.  The question is, why don't we just let these people starve to death or eat one another.  It's what they want.



I doubt that happens and I also doubt Zimbabwe's situation will be permanent.


----------



## Coyote

Where are the mass graves? For real examples of genocide look at the Yazidis, Rohinga, Rwanda, Bosnia...


----------



## Crepitus

IM2 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been going on for some time now. Blacks are even killing other blacks who are not willing to go along with hatred and killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no genocide in SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a joke.  I know people there and talk to them regularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it's being blown out of proportion according to people who I stay in contact with who are white and live in South Africa that I played rugby with.
Click to expand...

Very much so.


----------



## IM2

Coyote said:


> Where are the mass graves? For real examples of genocide look at the Yazidis, Rohinga, Rwanda, Bosnia...



Excellent question!


----------



## IM2

*Let's just ignore all this and talk about White farmers.*


----------



## IM2

*1960 The Sharpeville Massacre*


*Let's just ignore all this and talk about White Farmers.*


----------



## IM2

*Desmond Tutu / Forced relocations / "dumping grounds" / the Bantustan strategy*


*Let's just ignore all this and talk about White farmers.*


----------



## TheParser

I have just read some news that I wish to share.

*****

1. A top official in the Australian government has recently called for "fast-track asylum to white farmers from South Africa "

2. He says that that the Caucasian farmers "are being persecuted and 'need help from a civilized country like ours.' "

3. Some Australian politicians and human rights groups have "said the suggestion was racist."

4. South Africa has "demanded that [he] retract his comments."

5. He has previously criticized immigration from Lebanon "as a mistake."

6. He has refused to offer fast-track asylum to refugees from ethnic cleansing in Myanmar.

7. The article points out that "Whites account for 9 percent of South Africa's population but own 72 percent of the country's farmland."


*****

Source: _The Week _(print edition), March 30, 2018.


----------



## Uncensored2008

RodISHI said:


> This has been going on for some time now. Blacks are even killing other blacks who are not willing to go along with hatred and killing.




Don't give the democrats any ideas.....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Two Thumbs said:


> S africa is really violent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Salvador 108.64 6,656 Americas Central America 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Honduras 63.75 5,148 Americas Central America 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela 57.15 17,778 Americas South America 2015
> 
> 
> 
> United States Virgin Islands (US) 52.64 56 Americas Caribbean 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Jamaica 43.21 1,207 Americas Caribbean 2012
> 
> 
> 
> Lesotho 38.00 764 Africa Southern Africa 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Belize 34.40 121 Americas Central America 2014
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa 34.27 18,673 Africa Southern Africa 2015
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> being the 8th most violent place in the world, now, has little to do with race and more with culture.



30 years ago it was one of the LEAST violent places in the world.


----------



## RodISHI

IM2 said:


> *Let's just ignore all this and talk about White farmers.*


You are a racist and you will be ignored. You have lots of threads you start to talk about whatever you like. This one is about the White farmers in Africa that are being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly.


----------



## RodISHI

TheParser said:


> I have just read some news that I wish to share.
> 
> *****
> 
> 1. A top official in the Australian government has recently called for "fast-track asylum to white farmers from South Africa "
> 
> 2. He says that that the Caucasian farmers "are being persecuted and 'need help from a civilized country like ours.' "
> 
> 3. Some Australian politicians and human rights groups have "said the suggestion was racist."
> 
> 4. South Africa has "demanded that [he] retract his comments."
> 
> 5. He has previously criticized immigration from Lebanon "as a mistake."
> 
> 6. He has refused to offer fast-track asylum to refugees from ethnic cleansing in Myanmar.
> 
> 7. The article points out that "Whites account for 9 percent of South Africa's population but own 72 percent of the country's farmland."
> 
> 
> *****
> 
> Source: _The Week _(print edition), March 30, 2018.


Australia was previously denying an older white couple that fled South Africa asylum or an extended visa. They were not asking for handouts just approval so they could stay there and be safe.


----------



## pismoe

thing to do for Americans is to watch and see what is happening in this South African hellhole , same for 'zimbab' and most all of Africa and most / some of the rest of the world and just be forewarned .  -----------------------------   stop immigration into the USA , many third worlders hate the West and its people and its third worlders that are invading the USA .


----------



## pismoe

why isn't the reality of third world invaders obvious to Westerners in the USA and Europe ??


----------



## RodISHI

pismoe said:


> why isn't the reality of third world invaders obvious to Westerners in the USA and Europe ??


That is a good question. The non-believers may not like my answer to your question though.

Humans are both spiritual and flesh beings so they are subjected to both. Many of these things that seem so easy and clear to see it seems like others should also see easily but that is not the case when they sleep in the dust of the earth. Many are blind in their own sins and cannot see. I used to think that the people that told me they couldn't see the sand they were standing on in the sandpit were nuts. It was right there. I could pick it up and say look you are standing in it and they still couldn't see it. Blind, it is kept from them. If people believe in lies they cannot see the truth when it is right there in front of them.


----------



## RodISHI

pismoe said:


> yeah , IM2 and CREP just want some payback and azz kissing .  If Westerners , Americans don't smarten up their kids will be sending a money / check to IM2 and Crep types forever and ever .


True haters are cut off in time.


----------



## Coyote

TheParser said:


> I have just read some news that I wish to share.
> 
> *****
> 
> 1. A top official in the Australian government has recently called for "fast-track asylum to white farmers from South Africa "
> 
> 2. He says that that the Caucasian farmers "are being persecuted and 'need help from a civilized country like ours.' "
> 
> 3. Some Australian politicians and human rights groups have "said the suggestion was racist."
> 
> 4. South Africa has "demanded that [he] retract his comments."
> 
> 5. He has previously criticized immigration from Lebanon "as a mistake."
> 
> 6. He has refused to offer fast-track asylum to refugees from ethnic cleansing in Myanmar.
> 
> 7. The article points out that "Whites account for 9 percent of South Africa's population but own 72 percent of the country's farmland."
> 
> 
> *****
> 
> Source: _The Week _(print edition), March 30, 2018.


#6 is telling since that is genocide.


----------



## Coyote

RodISHI said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's just ignore all this and talk about White farmers.*
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist and you will be ignored. You have lots of threads you start to talk about whatever you like. This one is about the White farmers in Africa that are being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly.
Click to expand...

They aren’t being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly, they have been the victims of crimes, which in some cases may be race based (and that should be addressed) but aside from a few examples there does not seem to be a factual basis yet for this fear mongering.  This is not the Yazidi or Rohinga.


----------



## RodISHI

Coyote said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's just ignore all this and talk about White farmers.*
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist and you will be ignored. You have lots of threads you start to talk about whatever you like. This one is about the White farmers in Africa that are being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren’t being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly, they have been the victims of crimes, which in some cases may be race based (and that should be addressed) but aside from a few examples there does not seem to be a factual basis yet for this fear mongering.  This is not the Yazidi or Rohinga.
Click to expand...

Nor is the OP about the Yazidi or the Rohinga but nice try to attempt to steer it in that direction. If law enforcement is ignoring reports and the president is encouraging slaughter and take over of these White Africans farms and there are whole families slaughtered without prosecution that is a genocide whether in your opinion you think so or not.


----------



## ptbw forever

RodISHI said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's just ignore all this and talk about White farmers.*
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist and you will be ignored. You have lots of threads you start to talk about whatever you like. This one is about the White farmers in Africa that are being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren’t being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly, they have been the victims of crimes, which in some cases may be race based (and that should be addressed) but aside from a few examples there does not seem to be a factual basis yet for this fear mongering.  This is not the Yazidi or Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor is the OP about the Yazidi or the Rohinga but nice try to attempt to steer it in that direction. If law enforcement is ignoring reports and the president is encouraging slaughter and take over of these White Africans farms and there are whole families slaughtered without prosecution that is a genocide whether in your opinion you think so or not.
Click to expand...

Unless her anti-white media sources specifically tell her it is genocide, she will never be able to understand what "genocide" actually is.


----------



## ptbw forever

Uncensored2008 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been going on for some time now. Blacks are even killing other blacks who are not willing to go along with hatred and killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give the democrats any ideas.....
Click to expand...

They have had these ideas for a long time now.


----------



## Coyote

RodISHI said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's just ignore all this and talk about White farmers.*
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist and you will be ignored. You have lots of threads you start to talk about whatever you like. This one is about the White farmers in Africa that are being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren’t being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly, they have been the victims of crimes, which in some cases may be race based (and that should be addressed) but aside from a few examples there does not seem to be a factual basis yet for this fear mongering.  This is not the Yazidi or Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor is the OP about the Yazidi or the Rohinga but nice try to attempt to steer it in that direction. If law enforcement is ignoring reports and the president is encouraging slaughter and take over of these White Africans farms and there are whole families slaughtered without prosecution that is a genocide whether in your opinion you think so or not.
Click to expand...


The references to Yazidi and Rohinga are relevant if you are going to insist genocide is occurring because those are the two most recent examples of declared genocide.  The thread isn’t a vacuum.

What whole families are being slaughtered without prosecution? Is this a large scale event or an isolated one?


----------



## Coyote

ptbw forever said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's just ignore all this and talk about White farmers.*
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist and you will be ignored. You have lots of threads you start to talk about whatever you like. This one is about the White farmers in Africa that are being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren’t being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly, they have been the victims of crimes, which in some cases may be race based (and that should be addressed) but aside from a few examples there does not seem to be a factual basis yet for this fear mongering.  This is not the Yazidi or Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor is the OP about the Yazidi or the Rohinga but nice try to attempt to steer it in that direction. If law enforcement is ignoring reports and the president is encouraging slaughter and take over of these White Africans farms and there are whole families slaughtered without prosecution that is a genocide whether in your opinion you think so or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless her anti-white media sources specifically tell her it is genocide, she will never be able to understand what "genocide" actually is.
Click to expand...

Genocide has a specific meaning.  You don’t get to invent your own meanings to suit your arguments.


----------



## ptbw forever

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's just ignore all this and talk about White farmers.*
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist and you will be ignored. You have lots of threads you start to talk about whatever you like. This one is about the White farmers in Africa that are being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren’t being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly, they have been the victims of crimes, which in some cases may be race based (and that should be addressed) but aside from a few examples there does not seem to be a factual basis yet for this fear mongering.  This is not the Yazidi or Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor is the OP about the Yazidi or the Rohinga but nice try to attempt to steer it in that direction. If law enforcement is ignoring reports and the president is encouraging slaughter and take over of these White Africans farms and there are whole families slaughtered without prosecution that is a genocide whether in your opinion you think so or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless her anti-white media sources specifically tell her it is genocide, she will never be able to understand what "genocide" actually is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide has a specific meaning.  You don’t get to invent your own meanings to suit your arguments.
Click to expand...

Every single possible method of genocide is being used against white people around the globe and ample websites have shown this while you cowards run away from the facts and delete those sites. South Africa is simply the culmination of that genocidal campaign against the most vulnerable white population with the annihilation of their language, mass land grabbing without compensation that specifically targets whites and the high numbers of rapes and murders that they suffer as a small and declining part of the population(not to mention the rampant government sanctioned discrimination in hiring, rampant abuse by the nearly all black police and the highest elected officials happily singing about killing "the Boer", among other things) . Obama would never tell you the truth about this if his own mother was killed by Malema himself btw.

I know more about what genocide is than your entire family ever will. Denial never was and never will be an argument.


----------



## ptbw forever

Coyote said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's just ignore all this and talk about White farmers.*
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist and you will be ignored. You have lots of threads you start to talk about whatever you like. This one is about the White farmers in Africa that are being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren’t being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly, they have been the victims of crimes, which in some cases may be race based (and that should be addressed) but aside from a few examples there does not seem to be a factual basis yet for this fear mongering.  This is not the Yazidi or Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor is the OP about the Yazidi or the Rohinga but nice try to attempt to steer it in that direction. If law enforcement is ignoring reports and the president is encouraging slaughter and take over of these White Africans farms and there are whole families slaughtered without prosecution that is a genocide whether in your opinion you think so or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The references to Yazidi and Rohinga are relevant if you are going to insist genocide is occurring because those are the two most recent examples of declared genocide.  The thread isn’t a vacuum.
> 
> What whole families are being slaughtered without prosecution? Is this a large scale event or an isolated one?
Click to expand...

A government that would enthusiastically vote to strip whites of their private property rights is not going to give a fuck whether a white family is murdered or not.

If you weren't a complete idiot you would understand this simple fact.


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's just ignore all this and talk about White farmers.*
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist and you will be ignored. You have lots of threads you start to talk about whatever you like. This one is about the White farmers in Africa that are being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren’t being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly, they have been the victims of crimes, which in some cases may be race based (and that should be addressed) but aside from a few examples there does not seem to be a factual basis yet for this fear mongering.  This is not the Yazidi or Rohinga.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------   doesn't sound like FEAR Mongering , Americans and Westerners should just observe and be forewarned .    Heck , all that needs to be done is some observation its a better warning than the JEW'S in nazi Germany ever got .


----------



## Coyote

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist and you will be ignored. You have lots of threads you start to talk about whatever you like. This one is about the White farmers in Africa that are being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren’t being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly, they have been the victims of crimes, which in some cases may be race based (and that should be addressed) but aside from a few examples there does not seem to be a factual basis yet for this fear mongering.  This is not the Yazidi or Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor is the OP about the Yazidi or the Rohinga but nice try to attempt to steer it in that direction. If law enforcement is ignoring reports and the president is encouraging slaughter and take over of these White Africans farms and there are whole families slaughtered without prosecution that is a genocide whether in your opinion you think so or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless her anti-white media sources specifically tell her it is genocide, she will never be able to understand what "genocide" actually is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide has a specific meaning.  You don’t get to invent your own meanings to suit your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every single possible method of genocide is being used against white people around the globe and ample websites have shown this while you cowards run away from the facts and delete those sites. South Africa is simply the culmination of that genocidal campaign against the most vulnerable white population with the annihilation of their language, mass land grabbing without compensation that specifically targets whites and the high numbers of rapes and murders that they suffer as a small and declining part of the population(not to mention the rampant government sanctioned discrimination in hiring, rampant abuse by the nearly all black police and the highest elected officials happily singing about killing "the Boer", among other things) . Obama would never tell you the truth about this if his own mother was killed by Malema himself btw.
> 
> I know more about what genocide is than your entire family ever will. Denial never was and never will be an argument.
Click to expand...

Let’s stick to facts.  Genocide, like Nazi, gets thrown around casually.


----------



## pismoe

thing i find funny is the announcement from some Black leader after the vote to take White farmers land .   He did say , hey , we'll take the land but we aren't calling for SLAUGHTER  Yet !!


----------



## pismoe

and to the 'dummies' out there , quite watching useless sports , drinking beer and doing other useless things .   Its easy to get video and audio of actual events in this world so you [nameless dummies that aren't aware]  should get informed .


----------



## Coyote

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's just ignore all this and talk about White farmers.*
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist and you will be ignored. You have lots of threads you start to talk about whatever you like. This one is about the White farmers in Africa that are being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren’t being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly, they have been the victims of crimes, which in some cases may be race based (and that should be addressed) but aside from a few examples there does not seem to be a factual basis yet for this fear mongering.  This is not the Yazidi or Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor is the OP about the Yazidi or the Rohinga but nice try to attempt to steer it in that direction. If law enforcement is ignoring reports and the president is encouraging slaughter and take over of these White Africans farms and there are whole families slaughtered without prosecution that is a genocide whether in your opinion you think so or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The references to Yazidi and Rohinga are relevant if you are going to insist genocide is occurring because those are the two most recent examples of declared genocide.  The thread isn’t a vacuum.
> 
> What whole families are being slaughtered without prosecution? Is this a large scale event or an isolated one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A government that would enthusiastically vote to strip whites of their private property rights is not going to give a fuck whether a white family is murdered or not.
> 
> If you weren't a complete idiot you would understand this simple fact.
Click to expand...


Let’s see if you can understand a few facts.  Here is one aspect of the problem: 9% of the population in SA owns 72% of the land. They own because for a considerable period of the country’s history, one race was prevented from owning land in those areas.  The issue today is there has been little movement towards land reform and it is a huge issue and a long standing injustice.  It is also the elephant in the room that is behind some of this violence.

So what is the solution, that would be fair and equitable to all sides?  Clearly not what was employed in Zimbabwe where land was taken without conpensation and given to cronies, rife with corruption.

What should be done?  The increase in crime (it is certainly not genocide) is a symptom of a larger issue.


----------



## ptbw forever

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren’t being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly, they have been the victims of crimes, which in some cases may be race based (and that should be addressed) but aside from a few examples there does not seem to be a factual basis yet for this fear mongering.  This is not the Yazidi or Rohinga.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor is the OP about the Yazidi or the Rohinga but nice try to attempt to steer it in that direction. If law enforcement is ignoring reports and the president is encouraging slaughter and take over of these White Africans farms and there are whole families slaughtered without prosecution that is a genocide whether in your opinion you think so or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless her anti-white media sources specifically tell her it is genocide, she will never be able to understand what "genocide" actually is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide has a specific meaning.  You don’t get to invent your own meanings to suit your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every single possible method of genocide is being used against white people around the globe and ample websites have shown this while you cowards run away from the facts and delete those sites. South Africa is simply the culmination of that genocidal campaign against the most vulnerable white population with the annihilation of their language, mass land grabbing without compensation that specifically targets whites and the high numbers of rapes and murders that they suffer as a small and declining part of the population(not to mention the rampant government sanctioned discrimination in hiring, rampant abuse by the nearly all black police and the highest elected officials happily singing about killing "the Boer", among other things) . Obama would never tell you the truth about this if his own mother was killed by Malema himself btw.
> 
> I know more about what genocide is than your entire family ever will. Denial never was and never will be an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s stick to facts.  Genocide, like Nazi, gets thrown around casually.
Click to expand...

By you pieces of shit who refuse to admit that people of European descent are in fact human beings and do in fact qualify as victims of genocide when it is in fact happening. All this whining and crying about brown people killing brown people who look EXACTLY like them and genetically are basically the same and yet an ongoing genocide against whites by blacks and Jewish financiers has literally been going on since the late 90s and you fuckers and the UN pretend like we are the ones overusing the term while you soulless assholes go back to your reactionary stances against "fascism" that for some peculiar reason always seems to pop up when white people are getting fucked over.

Everything I said about South Africa is now COMMON knowledge around the globe btw, and when added together these facts result in overwhelming evidence of MULTIPLE genocides against whites in South Africa, not just one.


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> *1960 The Sharpeville Massacre*
> 
> 
> *Let's just ignore all this and talk about White Farmers.*


Why can’t we talk about white farmers too?
Is it cos they is white?
(PS Read the thread title).


----------



## Coyote

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor is the OP about the Yazidi or the Rohinga but nice try to attempt to steer it in that direction. If law enforcement is ignoring reports and the president is encouraging slaughter and take over of these White Africans farms and there are whole families slaughtered without prosecution that is a genocide whether in your opinion you think so or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless her anti-white media sources specifically tell her it is genocide, she will never be able to understand what "genocide" actually is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide has a specific meaning.  You don’t get to invent your own meanings to suit your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every single possible method of genocide is being used against white people around the globe and ample websites have shown this while you cowards run away from the facts and delete those sites. South Africa is simply the culmination of that genocidal campaign against the most vulnerable white population with the annihilation of their language, mass land grabbing without compensation that specifically targets whites and the high numbers of rapes and murders that they suffer as a small and declining part of the population(not to mention the rampant government sanctioned discrimination in hiring, rampant abuse by the nearly all black police and the highest elected officials happily singing about killing "the Boer", among other things) . Obama would never tell you the truth about this if his own mother was killed by Malema himself btw.
> 
> I know more about what genocide is than your entire family ever will. Denial never was and never will be an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s stick to facts.  Genocide, like Nazi, gets thrown around casually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By you pieces of shit who refuse to admit that people of European descent are in fact human beings and do in fact qualify as victims of genocide when it is in fact happening. All this whining and crying about brown people killing brown people who look EXACTLY like them and genetically are basically the same and yet an ongoing genocide against whites by blacks and Jewish financiers has literally been going on since the late 90s and you fuckers and the UN pretend like we are the ones overusing the term while you soulless assholes go back to your reactionary stances against "fascism" that for some peculiar reason always seems to pop up when white people are getting fucked over.
> 
> Everything I said about South Africa is now COMMON knowledge around the globe btw, and when added together these facts result in overwhelming evidence of MULTIPLE genocides against whites in South Africa, not just one.
Click to expand...

I consider all people to be human beings.  Do you?

You have failed to provide evidence of genocide within any commonly accepted definition. This might be racism in action, but not genocide.  Jewish financiers?  You are throwing everything but the kitchen sink into this rant.

To understand what genocide is..review the Holocaust, Rwanda, Bosnia, Yazidis, Rohinga.


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist and you will be ignored. You have lots of threads you start to talk about whatever you like. This one is about the White farmers in Africa that are being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren’t being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly, they have been the victims of crimes, which in some cases may be race based (and that should be addressed) but aside from a few examples there does not seem to be a factual basis yet for this fear mongering.  This is not the Yazidi or Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor is the OP about the Yazidi or the Rohinga but nice try to attempt to steer it in that direction. If law enforcement is ignoring reports and the president is encouraging slaughter and take over of these White Africans farms and there are whole families slaughtered without prosecution that is a genocide whether in your opinion you think so or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The references to Yazidi and Rohinga are relevant if you are going to insist genocide is occurring because those are the two most recent examples of declared genocide.  The thread isn’t a vacuum.
> 
> What whole families are being slaughtered without prosecution? Is this a large scale event or an isolated one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A government that would enthusiastically vote to strip whites of their private property rights is not going to give a fuck whether a white family is murdered or not.
> 
> If you weren't a complete idiot you would understand this simple fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s see if you can understand a few facts.  Here is one aspect of the problem: 9% of the population in SA owns 72% of the land. They own because for a considerable period of the country’s history, one race was prevented from owning land in those areas.  The issue today is there has been little movement towards land reform and it is a huge issue and a long standing injustice.  It is also the elephant in the room that is behind some of this violence.
> 
> So what is the solution, that would be fair and equitable to all sides?  Clearly not what was employed in Zimbabwe where land was taken without conpensation and given to cronies, rife with corruption.
> 
> What should be done?  The increase in crime (it is certainly not genocide) is a symptom of a larger issue.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------------   aw , seems to me that the problem is the MURDERS , most often the  torturous murders , rapes of the 9 percent   Coyote .


----------



## pismoe

the Boer were , probably still are good fighters , they oughta get armed up and put their fighting skills to use .  Most of the Farm murders are probably done by tribal rabble and criminals [bums] looking for a good time and , money , material items that they can steal .  Getting armed should pose no problem for the Boer and i do hear , guess that they have got to be training .


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> thing i find funny is the announcement from some Black leader after the vote to take White farmers land .   He did say , hey , we'll take the land but we aren't calling for SLAUGHTER  Yet !!


--------------------------------------------   White South African farmers to be removed from their land | Daily Mail Online  ---   posted for the , we are not calling for the SLAUGHTER of White Farmers YET !!


----------



## ptbw forever

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless her anti-white media sources specifically tell her it is genocide, she will never be able to understand what "genocide" actually is.
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide has a specific meaning.  You don’t get to invent your own meanings to suit your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every single possible method of genocide is being used against white people around the globe and ample websites have shown this while you cowards run away from the facts and delete those sites. South Africa is simply the culmination of that genocidal campaign against the most vulnerable white population with the annihilation of their language, mass land grabbing without compensation that specifically targets whites and the high numbers of rapes and murders that they suffer as a small and declining part of the population(not to mention the rampant government sanctioned discrimination in hiring, rampant abuse by the nearly all black police and the highest elected officials happily singing about killing "the Boer", among other things) . Obama would never tell you the truth about this if his own mother was killed by Malema himself btw.
> 
> I know more about what genocide is than your entire family ever will. Denial never was and never will be an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s stick to facts.  Genocide, like Nazi, gets thrown around casually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By you pieces of shit who refuse to admit that people of European descent are in fact human beings and do in fact qualify as victims of genocide when it is in fact happening. All this whining and crying about brown people killing brown people who look EXACTLY like them and genetically are basically the same and yet an ongoing genocide against whites by blacks and Jewish financiers has literally been going on since the late 90s and you fuckers and the UN pretend like we are the ones overusing the term while you soulless assholes go back to your reactionary stances against "fascism" that for some peculiar reason always seems to pop up when white people are getting fucked over.
> 
> Everything I said about South Africa is now COMMON knowledge around the globe btw, and when added together these facts result in overwhelming evidence of MULTIPLE genocides against whites in South Africa, not just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider all people to be human beings.  Do you?
> 
> You have failed to provide evidence of genocide within any commonly accepted definition. This might be racism in action, but not genocide.  Jewish financiers?  You are throwing everything but the kitchen sink into this rant.
> 
> To understand what genocide is..review the Holocaust, Rwanda, Bosnia, Yazidis, Rohinga.
Click to expand...

No, you don't.

You repeatedly side with entities that deny the most basic and most common sense rights to whites for political gain. It doesn't matter that these groups will eventually directly oppress you and your family because you too are white, you still side with them and therefore you are as anti-white as they are.

THIS is what genocide(extermination of GENES, not just a group of individuals of a similar genetic makeup) actually is btw:
United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect

_"In the present Convention, genocide means ANY of the following acts committed with intent("Kill the Boer" definitely qualifies) to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:_


Killing members of the group;
Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group."
1. is clearly happening for any idiot to see
2 is clearly happening for any idiot to see
3. is happening in multiple facets(destroying the Afrikaners' language, land grabs, police brutality/negligence etc etc)
4. White South African children have all but abandoned their racist home country so the birth rate has dropped considerably for white South Africans over the years.
Over the span of over 20 years this is easily 4 or more genocides that coincide with each other.

And just to further obliterate your idiotic Democrat derived talking points about what "genocide" supposedly is:
"The Genocide Convention establishes in Article I that the crime of genocide may take place in the context of an armed conflict, international or non-international, but ALSO in the context of a PEACEFUL situation(like the so-called "Rainbow nation" created after Apartheid). The latter is less common but still possible. The same article establishes the obligation of the contracting parties to prevent and to punish the crime of genocide."


----------



## Coyote

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren’t being slaughtered recklessly and needlessly, they have been the victims of crimes, which in some cases may be race based (and that should be addressed) but aside from a few examples there does not seem to be a factual basis yet for this fear mongering.  This is not the Yazidi or Rohinga.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor is the OP about the Yazidi or the Rohinga but nice try to attempt to steer it in that direction. If law enforcement is ignoring reports and the president is encouraging slaughter and take over of these White Africans farms and there are whole families slaughtered without prosecution that is a genocide whether in your opinion you think so or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The references to Yazidi and Rohinga are relevant if you are going to insist genocide is occurring because those are the two most recent examples of declared genocide.  The thread isn’t a vacuum.
> 
> What whole families are being slaughtered without prosecution? Is this a large scale event or an isolated one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A government that would enthusiastically vote to strip whites of their private property rights is not going to give a fuck whether a white family is murdered or not.
> 
> If you weren't a complete idiot you would understand this simple fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s see if you can understand a few facts.  Here is one aspect of the problem: 9% of the population in SA owns 72% of the land. They own because for a considerable period of the country’s history, one race was prevented from owning land in those areas.  The issue today is there has been little movement towards land reform and it is a huge issue and a long standing injustice.  It is also the elephant in the room that is behind some of this violence.
> 
> So what is the solution, that would be fair and equitable to all sides?  Clearly not what was employed in Zimbabwe where land was taken without conpensation and given to cronies, rife with corruption.
> 
> What should be done?  The increase in crime (it is certainly not genocide) is a symptom of a larger issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------   aw , seems to me that the problem is the MURDERS , most often the  torturous murders , rapes of the 9 percent   Coyote .
Click to expand...


Crime can often be symptomatic of a larger problem Pis, but the easiest to solve in the sense of better law enforcement.  But it it is a short term solution that ignores the underlying issue.  Would you agree with that?


----------



## ptbw forever

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor is the OP about the Yazidi or the Rohinga but nice try to attempt to steer it in that direction. If law enforcement is ignoring reports and the president is encouraging slaughter and take over of these White Africans farms and there are whole families slaughtered without prosecution that is a genocide whether in your opinion you think so or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The references to Yazidi and Rohinga are relevant if you are going to insist genocide is occurring because those are the two most recent examples of declared genocide.  The thread isn’t a vacuum.
> 
> What whole families are being slaughtered without prosecution? Is this a large scale event or an isolated one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A government that would enthusiastically vote to strip whites of their private property rights is not going to give a fuck whether a white family is murdered or not.
> 
> If you weren't a complete idiot you would understand this simple fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s see if you can understand a few facts.  Here is one aspect of the problem: 9% of the population in SA owns 72% of the land. They own because for a considerable period of the country’s history, one race was prevented from owning land in those areas.  The issue today is there has been little movement towards land reform and it is a huge issue and a long standing injustice.  It is also the elephant in the room that is behind some of this violence.
> 
> So what is the solution, that would be fair and equitable to all sides?  Clearly not what was employed in Zimbabwe where land was taken without conpensation and given to cronies, rife with corruption.
> 
> What should be done?  The increase in crime (it is certainly not genocide) is a symptom of a larger issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------   aw , seems to me that the problem is the MURDERS , most often the  torturous murders , rapes of the 9 percent   Coyote .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crime can often be symptomatic of a larger problem Pis, but the easiest to solve in the sense of better law enforcement.  But it it is a short term solution that ignores the underlying issue.  Would you agree with that?
Click to expand...

Keep running away from the facts little girl.

You are most definitely out of your league confronting me about racial issues.


----------



## Coyote

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide has a specific meaning.  You don’t get to invent your own meanings to suit your arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> Every single possible method of genocide is being used against white people around the globe and ample websites have shown this while you cowards run away from the facts and delete those sites. South Africa is simply the culmination of that genocidal campaign against the most vulnerable white population with the annihilation of their language, mass land grabbing without compensation that specifically targets whites and the high numbers of rapes and murders that they suffer as a small and declining part of the population(not to mention the rampant government sanctioned discrimination in hiring, rampant abuse by the nearly all black police and the highest elected officials happily singing about killing "the Boer", among other things) . Obama would never tell you the truth about this if his own mother was killed by Malema himself btw.
> 
> I know more about what genocide is than your entire family ever will. Denial never was and never will be an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s stick to facts.  Genocide, like Nazi, gets thrown around casually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By you pieces of shit who refuse to admit that people of European descent are in fact human beings and do in fact qualify as victims of genocide when it is in fact happening. All this whining and crying about brown people killing brown people who look EXACTLY like them and genetically are basically the same and yet an ongoing genocide against whites by blacks and Jewish financiers has literally been going on since the late 90s and you fuckers and the UN pretend like we are the ones overusing the term while you soulless assholes go back to your reactionary stances against "fascism" that for some peculiar reason always seems to pop up when white people are getting fucked over.
> 
> Everything I said about South Africa is now COMMON knowledge around the globe btw, and when added together these facts result in overwhelming evidence of MULTIPLE genocides against whites in South Africa, not just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider all people to be human beings.  Do you?
> 
> You have failed to provide evidence of genocide within any commonly accepted definition. This might be racism in action, but not genocide.  Jewish financiers?  You are throwing everything but the kitchen sink into this rant.
> 
> To understand what genocide is..review the Holocaust, Rwanda, Bosnia, Yazidis, Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't.
> 
> You repeatedly side with entities that deny the most basic and most common sense rights to whites for political gain. It doesn't matter that these groups will eventually directly oppress you and your family because you too are white, you still side with them and therefore you are as anti-white as they are.
Click to expand...



I am not sure what you mean here.  I have always supported and will always support equality of rights for all.  I am not going to go along with racial fear mongering as a means to further divide people.



> THIS is what genocide(extermination of GENES, not just a group of individuals of a similar genetic makeup) actually is btw:
> United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect
> 
> _"In the present Convention, genocide means ANY of the following acts committed with intent("Kill the Boer" definitely qualifies) to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:_
> 
> 
> Killing members of the group;
> Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group."



Did you miss the part about “with intent”?  Intent to destroy an entire ethnic group?  Chanting racist slogans is not genocide.



> 1. is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 2 is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 3. is happening in multiple facets(destroying the Afrikaners' language, land grabs, police brutality/negligence etc etc)
> 4. White South African children have all but abandoned their racist home country so the birth rate has dropped considerably for white South Africans over the years.
> Over the span of over 20 years this is easily 4 or more genocides that coincide with each other.



1. No it isn’t.  All you have done is pointed out an increased crime rate directed against white farmers.

2.  Commitment with Intent to destroy an entire group?

3. Land is an underlying issue, that has been simmering since they ended apartheid.  What land grabs do you mean?  If the 9% who are white own 72% of the land, I am not seeing how this is genocide.  How is their language being intentionally destroyed.

4.  How is birthdate being intentionally restricted in white South Africans?





> And just to further obliterate your idiotic Democrat derived talking points about what "genocide" supposedly is:
> "The Genocide Convention establishes in Article I that the crime of genocide may take place in the context of an armed conflict, international or non-international, but ALSO in the context of a PEACEFUL situation(like the so-called "Rainbow nation" created after Apartheid). The latter is less common but still possible. The same article establishes the obligation of the contracting parties to prevent and to punish the crime of genocide."



Yes, it doesn’t have to be in the context of a war but it does require intent.

It is also a complex situation and if the law and justice system fails to support all South Africans equally or encourages racial violence, it could become genocide but I would not call it that now.


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor is the OP about the Yazidi or the Rohinga but nice try to attempt to steer it in that direction. If law enforcement is ignoring reports and the president is encouraging slaughter and take over of these White Africans farms and there are whole families slaughtered without prosecution that is a genocide whether in your opinion you think so or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The references to Yazidi and Rohinga are relevant if you are going to insist genocide is occurring because those are the two most recent examples of declared genocide.  The thread isn’t a vacuum.
> 
> What whole families are being slaughtered without prosecution? Is this a large scale event or an isolated one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A government that would enthusiastically vote to strip whites of their private property rights is not going to give a fuck whether a white family is murdered or not.
> 
> If you weren't a complete idiot you would understand this simple fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s see if you can understand a few facts.  Here is one aspect of the problem: 9% of the population in SA owns 72% of the land. They own because for a considerable period of the country’s history, one race was prevented from owning land in those areas.  The issue today is there has been little movement towards land reform and it is a huge issue and a long standing injustice.  It is also the elephant in the room that is behind some of this violence.
> 
> So what is the solution, that would be fair and equitable to all sides?  Clearly not what was employed in Zimbabwe where land was taken without conpensation and given to cronies, rife with corruption.
> 
> What should be done?  The increase in crime (it is certainly not genocide) is a symptom of a larger issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------   aw , seems to me that the problem is the MURDERS , most often the  torturous murders , rapes of the 9 percent   Coyote .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crime can often be symptomatic of a larger problem Pis, but the easiest to solve in the sense of better law enforcement.  But it it is a short term solution that ignores the underlying issue.  Would you agree with that?
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------   better law enforcement by the same types that will be enforcing the evictions on White Farmers and making sure that the Farmers leave the keys to the Tractors and Homes that they built , pretty funny Coyote .


----------



## pismoe

heck , law enforcement works for the government that voted to dispossess the Farmers .  The 'law people' work for the government that pays them Coyote .


----------



## Coyote

Some interesting information...
South African farm attacks - Wikipedia

_In *attacks on South African farms*, predominantly white farmers and black farm workers[1] are subjected to violent crime, including murder. Farm attacks have been described as "frequent" in the post-Apartheid period, and, although some analysts believe they may be linked to racial animosity within South African society.[2][3][4][5] the South African government, and other analysts, as well as Afrikaner civil rights group Afriforum maintain that farm attacks are part of a broader crime problem in South Africa, and do not have a racial motivation.[1][6][7][8] It also remains unclear if white farmers are victims of violence at a higher rate than the general population,[9][10] *with some research showing that black farm workers are the victims of violent criminal attacks at a "far higher rate", *by criminal intruders, than white farm workers.[1_

_A November 2017 analysis by the BBC found that there is insufficient data to estimate a murder rate for South African farmers.[9] Between 1994 and March 2012, there had been 361,015 murders in all of South Africa and between 1990 and March 2012, there had been an estimated 1,544 murders on South African farms of which 208 of the victims were Black.[11] The data for farm attacks is self-reported to a commercial farmer's organisation, Transvaal Agricultural Union. The last government analysis of farm attack victims by race was conducted in 2001. In their report, the police’s Crime Information Analysis Centre stated that of the 1,398 people attacked on farms, 61.6% were white, 33.3% were black, 4.4% were Asian and 0.7% were listed as “other”. Racial statistics around crime are no longer collected by the South African government.[12] In January 2015, AfriForum reported that there had been an increase in farm attacks and murders in the previous five years.[13]_​
And

The South African government believes the chief motive for attacks is robbery.[6][22] This position is shared by Afrikaner civil rights group Afriforum, which does not believe that there is a racial motive associated with most attacks.[1] A Committee of Inquiry into Farm Attacks was appointed in 2001 by the National Commissioner of Police. The purpose of the committee was to "inquire into the ongoing spate of attacks on farms, which include violent criminal acts such as murder, robbery, rape, to determine the motives and factors behind these attacks and to make recommendations on their findings".[8] Monetary theft occurred in most of the attacks,[8] firearms were stolen in 23.0%,[8] and 16.0% of farm attacks involved vehicular thefts.[8] The committee noted that "there is a common misconception that in a large proportion of farm attacks little is stolen"[8] and "various items are stolen fin by far the greater majority of cases, and, in those cases where nothing is taken, there is almost always a logical explanation, such as that the attackers had to leave quickly because help arrived."[8]



There are a lot of false claims circulating as well...
FACT CHECK: Did a Little Girl Have a 'Joker Smile' Carved Into Her Face in South Africa?


----------



## ptbw forever

Coyote said:


> Some interesting information...
> South African farm attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> _In *attacks on South African farms*, predominantly white farmers and black farm workers[1] are subjected to violent crime, including murder. Farm attacks have been described as "frequent" in the post-Apartheid period, and, although some analysts believe they may be linked to racial animosity within South African society.[2][3][4][5] the South African government, and other analysts, as well as Afrikaner civil rights group Afriforum maintain that farm attacks are part of a broader crime problem in South Africa, and do not have a racial motivation.[1][6][7][8] It also remains unclear if white farmers are victims of violence at a higher rate than the general population,[9][10] *with some research showing that black farm workers are the victims of violent criminal attacks at a "far higher rate", *by criminal intruders, than white farm workers.[1_
> 
> _A November 2017 analysis by the BBC found that there is insufficient data to estimate a murder rate for South African farmers.[9] Between 1994 and March 2012, there had been 361,015 murders in all of South Africa and between 1990 and March 2012, there had been an estimated 1,544 murders on South African farms of which 208 of the victims were Black.[11] The data for farm attacks is self-reported to a commercial farmer's organisation, Transvaal Agricultural Union. The last government analysis of farm attack victims by race was conducted in 2001. In their report, the police’s Crime Information Analysis Centre stated that of the 1,398 people attacked on farms, 61.6% were white, 33.3% were black, 4.4% were Asian and 0.7% were listed as “other”. Racial statistics around crime are no longer collected by the South African government.[12] In January 2015, AfriForum reported that there had been an increase in farm attacks and murders in the previous five years.[13]_​
> And
> 
> The South African government believes the chief motive for attacks is robbery.[6][22] This position is shared by Afrikaner civil rights group Afriforum, which does not believe that there is a racial motive associated with most attacks.[1] A Committee of Inquiry into Farm Attacks was appointed in 2001 by the National Commissioner of Police. The purpose of the committee was to "inquire into the ongoing spate of attacks on farms, which include violent criminal acts such as murder, robbery, rape, to determine the motives and factors behind these attacks and to make recommendations on their findings".[8] Monetary theft occurred in most of the attacks,[8] firearms were stolen in 23.0%,[8] and 16.0% of farm attacks involved vehicular thefts.[8] The committee noted that "there is a common misconception that in a large proportion of farm attacks little is stolen"[8] and "various items are stolen fin by far the greater majority of cases, and, in those cases where nothing is taken, there is almost always a logical explanation, such as that the attackers had to leave quickly because help arrived."[8]
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of false claims circulating as well...
> FACT CHECK: Did a Little Girl Have a 'Joker Smile' Carved Into Her Face in South Africa?


Afriforum(and the BBC for that matter) is full of shit. They only care about the rights of blacks, just like the South African government.


----------



## ptbw forever

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every single possible method of genocide is being used against white people around the globe and ample websites have shown this while you cowards run away from the facts and delete those sites. South Africa is simply the culmination of that genocidal campaign against the most vulnerable white population with the annihilation of their language, mass land grabbing without compensation that specifically targets whites and the high numbers of rapes and murders that they suffer as a small and declining part of the population(not to mention the rampant government sanctioned discrimination in hiring, rampant abuse by the nearly all black police and the highest elected officials happily singing about killing "the Boer", among other things) . Obama would never tell you the truth about this if his own mother was killed by Malema himself btw.
> 
> I know more about what genocide is than your entire family ever will. Denial never was and never will be an argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s stick to facts.  Genocide, like Nazi, gets thrown around casually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By you pieces of shit who refuse to admit that people of European descent are in fact human beings and do in fact qualify as victims of genocide when it is in fact happening. All this whining and crying about brown people killing brown people who look EXACTLY like them and genetically are basically the same and yet an ongoing genocide against whites by blacks and Jewish financiers has literally been going on since the late 90s and you fuckers and the UN pretend like we are the ones overusing the term while you soulless assholes go back to your reactionary stances against "fascism" that for some peculiar reason always seems to pop up when white people are getting fucked over.
> 
> Everything I said about South Africa is now COMMON knowledge around the globe btw, and when added together these facts result in overwhelming evidence of MULTIPLE genocides against whites in South Africa, not just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider all people to be human beings.  Do you?
> 
> You have failed to provide evidence of genocide within any commonly accepted definition. This might be racism in action, but not genocide.  Jewish financiers?  You are throwing everything but the kitchen sink into this rant.
> 
> To understand what genocide is..review the Holocaust, Rwanda, Bosnia, Yazidis, Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't.
> 
> You repeatedly side with entities that deny the most basic and most common sense rights to whites for political gain. It doesn't matter that these groups will eventually directly oppress you and your family because you too are white, you still side with them and therefore you are as anti-white as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean here.  I have always supported and will always support equality of rights for all.  I am not going to go along with racial fear mongering as a means to further divide people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is what genocide(extermination of GENES, not just a group of individuals of a similar genetic makeup) actually is btw:
> United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect
> 
> _"In the present Convention, genocide means ANY of the following acts committed with intent("Kill the Boer" definitely qualifies) to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:_
> 
> 
> Killing members of the group;
> Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part about “with intent”?  Intent to destroy an entire ethnic group?  Chanting racist slogans is not genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 2 is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 3. is happening in multiple facets(destroying the Afrikaners' language, land grabs, police brutality/negligence etc etc)
> 4. White South African children have all but abandoned their racist home country so the birth rate has dropped considerably for white South Africans over the years.
> Over the span of over 20 years this is easily 4 or more genocides that coincide with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No it isn’t.  All you have done is pointed out an increased crime rate directed against white farmers.
> 
> 2.  Commitment with Intent to destroy an entire group?
> 
> 3. Land is an underlying issue, that has been simmering since they ended apartheid.  What land grabs do you mean?  If the 9% who are white own 72% of the land, I am not seeing how this is genocide.  How is their language being intentionally destroyed.
> 
> 4.  How is birthdate being intentionally restricted in white South Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to further obliterate your idiotic Democrat derived talking points about what "genocide" supposedly is:
> "The Genocide Convention establishes in Article I that the crime of genocide may take place in the context of an armed conflict, international or non-international, but ALSO in the context of a PEACEFUL situation(like the so-called "Rainbow nation" created after Apartheid). The latter is less common but still possible. The same article establishes the obligation of the contracting parties to prevent and to punish the crime of genocide."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it doesn’t have to be in the context of a war but it does require intent.
> 
> It is also a complex situation and if the law and justice system fails to support all South Africans equally or encourages racial violence, it could become genocide but I would not call it that now.
Click to expand...

THIS is intent, dumbass.


----------



## Soupnazi630

IM2 said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IMHO:*
> 
> 1. The media are ignoring the current slaughter because it's Caucasians who are being murdered.
> 
> a. It is politically correct in the States and in Europe to demonize Caucasians. A presidential candidate in 2016 tried to whip up ethnic antagonism by constantly referring to "white privilege."
> 
> 2. It is astonishing that those Caucasian farmers are still in a state of denial. They simply cannot believe that some individuals can be so cruel and heartless to kill them in cold blood.
> 
> 3. Presumably some elderly and middle-aged Caucasians now realize that they were wrong to support majority rule in South Africa.
> 
> 4. We ordinary people cannot do anything about this ethnic cleansing.
> 
> a. At the very least, however, one should refrain from visiting South Africa.
> 
> 5. Hopefully, there are good people  right now who are quietly assisting those political refugees in arranging to come to the States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the media is not ignoring it. It's broadcast all over he alt right media. It's just that 74 farmers were killed and that's no indication of any white genocide. There is no ethnic cleansing going on.
Click to expand...

Many more than 74 were murdered.

The South African police ignores most of them as the government encourages said murders and ignores them

Your earlier statement of WRONG is a lie.,

The investigations such as the one in the OP proves this.


----------



## pismoe

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s stick to facts.  Genocide, like Nazi, gets thrown around casually.
> 
> 
> 
> By you pieces of shit who refuse to admit that people of European descent are in fact human beings and do in fact qualify as victims of genocide when it is in fact happening. All this whining and crying about brown people killing brown people who look EXACTLY like them and genetically are basically the same and yet an ongoing genocide against whites by blacks and Jewish financiers has literally been going on since the late 90s and you fuckers and the UN pretend like we are the ones overusing the term while you soulless assholes go back to your reactionary stances against "fascism" that for some peculiar reason always seems to pop up when white people are getting fucked over.
> 
> Everything I said about South Africa is now COMMON knowledge around the globe btw, and when added together these facts result in overwhelming evidence of MULTIPLE genocides against whites in South Africa, not just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider all people to be human beings.  Do you?
> 
> You have failed to provide evidence of genocide within any commonly accepted definition. This might be racism in action, but not genocide.  Jewish financiers?  You are throwing everything but the kitchen sink into this rant.
> 
> To understand what genocide is..review the Holocaust, Rwanda, Bosnia, Yazidis, Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't.
> 
> You repeatedly side with entities that deny the most basic and most common sense rights to whites for political gain. It doesn't matter that these groups will eventually directly oppress you and your family because you too are white, you still side with them and therefore you are as anti-white as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean here.  I have always supported and will always support equality of rights for all.  I am not going to go along with racial fear mongering as a means to further divide people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is what genocide(extermination of GENES, not just a group of individuals of a similar genetic makeup) actually is btw:
> United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect
> 
> _"In the present Convention, genocide means ANY of the following acts committed with intent("Kill the Boer" definitely qualifies) to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:_
> 
> 
> Killing members of the group;
> Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part about “with intent”?  Intent to destroy an entire ethnic group?  Chanting racist slogans is not genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 2 is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 3. is happening in multiple facets(destroying the Afrikaners' language, land grabs, police brutality/negligence etc etc)
> 4. White South African children have all but abandoned their racist home country so the birth rate has dropped considerably for white South Africans over the years.
> Over the span of over 20 years this is easily 4 or more genocides that coincide with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No it isn’t.  All you have done is pointed out an increased crime rate directed against white farmers.
> 
> 2.  Commitment with Intent to destroy an entire group?
> 
> 3. Land is an underlying issue, that has been simmering since they ended apartheid.  What land grabs do you mean?  If the 9% who are white own 72% of the land, I am not seeing how this is genocide.  How is their language being intentionally destroyed.
> 
> 4.  How is birthdate being intentionally restricted in white South Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to further obliterate your idiotic Democrat derived talking points about what "genocide" supposedly is:
> "The Genocide Convention establishes in Article I that the crime of genocide may take place in the context of an armed conflict, international or non-international, but ALSO in the context of a PEACEFUL situation(like the so-called "Rainbow nation" created after Apartheid). The latter is less common but still possible. The same article establishes the obligation of the contracting parties to prevent and to punish the crime of genocide."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it doesn’t have to be in the context of a war but it does require intent.
> 
> It is also a complex situation and if the law and justice system fails to support all South Africans equally or encourages racial violence, it could become genocide but I would not call it that now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS is intent, dumbass.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------   i also saw video of 'kill the Boer' sung the presence of 'nelson mandela' who was tapping his toes !!


----------



## RodISHI

Coyote apparently you do not have very good comprehension skills and your math skills totally suck. Here is the international recognized definition of genocide for ya;

*The legal definition of genocide *(Including Discussion and Key terms)
The international legal definition of the crime of genocide is found in Articles II and III of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide.

Article II describes two elements of the crime of genocide:

1) the _*mental element*,_ meaning the "intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such", and

2) the_ *physical element* _which includes five acts described in sections a, b, c, d and e. A crime must include _both elements_ to be called "genocide."

Article III described five punishable forms of the crime of genocide: genocide; conspiracy, incitement, attempt and complicity.

*Excerpt from the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide* _(For full text click here) _
*"Article II:  In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: *

*(a) Killing members of the group; 
(b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group; 
(c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part; 
(d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; 
(e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. *

*Article III:  The following acts shall be punishable: *

*(a) Genocide; 
(b) Conspiracy to commit genocide; 
(c) Direct and public incitement to commit genocide;
(d) Attempt to commit genocide; 
(e) Complicity in genocide. "*

http://www.preventgenocide.org/genocide/officialtext-printerfriendly.htm


----------



## RodISHI

Dumb asses like Farrakhan have been working over time to keep the flames fanned in an attempt to get that type shit started here in the U.S. 


The truth is the Mexicans and the Blacks always had a line of separation between their communities but some stupid people thought bringing in and letting in more illegals was a good idea to displace the blacks in Southern California. Those of us who are a little older can still recall the race wars between gang factions back in the seventies and today many decent black families are no longer safe as the Latino Nazi types go after decent families no matter what the color of their skin is. The names of their shit organizations are changed when the people started learning what they are really all about.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

IM2 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa will be another Zimbabwe.  The question is, why don't we just let these people starve to death or eat one another.  It's what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that happens and I also doubt Zimbabwe's situation will be permanent.
Click to expand...

It's been like this in Zimbabwe since 1979.  When do you imagine it will improve?

Introduce a pathogen, make sure everyone has adequate firepower to address their neighbors.   Nuke the place.  Eliminate the natives.  THEN Zimbabwe will become a decent place to live and who knows might be farmed again.


----------



## Coyote

RodISHI said:


> Coyote apparently you do not have very good comprehension skills and your math skills totally suck. Here is the international recognized definition of genocide for ya;
> 
> *The legal definition of genocide *(Including Discussion and Key terms)
> The international legal definition of the crime of genocide is found in Articles II and III of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide.
> 
> Article II describes two elements of the crime of genocide:
> 
> 1) the _*mental element*,_ meaning the "intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such", and
> 
> 2) the_ *physical element* _which includes five acts described in sections a, b, c, d and e. A crime must include _both elements_ to be called "genocide."
> 
> Article III described five punishable forms of the crime of genocide: genocide; conspiracy, incitement, attempt and complicity.
> 
> *Excerpt from the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide* _(For full text click here) _
> *"Article II:  In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: *
> 
> *(a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. *
> 
> *Article III:  The following acts shall be punishable: *
> 
> *(a) Genocide;
> (b) Conspiracy to commit genocide;
> (c) Direct and public incitement to commit genocide;
> (d) Attempt to commit genocide;
> (e) Complicity in genocide. "*
> 
> http://www.preventgenocide.org/genocide/officialtext-printerfriendly.htm


Or maybe your comprehension of genocide sucks and your mental tools are are dull.  Like when the crime stats show black farm workers are being killed as well, and robbery seems to be the main motive.  I guess that doesn’t fit your genocide claim too well.


----------



## Coyote

Tipsycatlover said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa will be another Zimbabwe.  The question is, why don't we just let these people starve to death or eat one another.  It's what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that happens and I also doubt Zimbabwe's situation will be permanent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been like this in Zimbabwe since 1979.  When do you imagine it will improve?
> 
> Introduce a pathogen, make sure everyone has adequate firepower to address their neighbors.   Nuke the place.  Eliminate the natives.  THEN Zimbabwe will become a decent place to live and who knows might be farmed again.
Click to expand...




ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s stick to facts.  Genocide, like Nazi, gets thrown around casually.
> 
> 
> 
> By you pieces of shit who refuse to admit that people of European descent are in fact human beings and do in fact qualify as victims of genocide when it is in fact happening. All this whining and crying about brown people killing brown people who look EXACTLY like them and genetically are basically the same and yet an ongoing genocide against whites by blacks and Jewish financiers has literally been going on since the late 90s and you fuckers and the UN pretend like we are the ones overusing the term while you soulless assholes go back to your reactionary stances against "fascism" that for some peculiar reason always seems to pop up when white people are getting fucked over.
> 
> Everything I said about South Africa is now COMMON knowledge around the globe btw, and when added together these facts result in overwhelming evidence of MULTIPLE genocides against whites in South Africa, not just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider all people to be human beings.  Do you?
> 
> You have failed to provide evidence of genocide within any commonly accepted definition. This might be racism in action, but not genocide.  Jewish financiers?  You are throwing everything but the kitchen sink into this rant.
> 
> To understand what genocide is..review the Holocaust, Rwanda, Bosnia, Yazidis, Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't.
> 
> You repeatedly side with entities that deny the most basic and most common sense rights to whites for political gain. It doesn't matter that these groups will eventually directly oppress you and your family because you too are white, you still side with them and therefore you are as anti-white as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean here.  I have always supported and will always support equality of rights for all.  I am not going to go along with racial fear mongering as a means to further divide people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is what genocide(extermination of GENES, not just a group of individuals of a similar genetic makeup) actually is btw:
> United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect
> 
> _"In the present Convention, genocide means ANY of the following acts committed with intent("Kill the Boer" definitely qualifies) to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:_
> 
> 
> Killing members of the group;
> Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part about “with intent”?  Intent to destroy an entire ethnic group?  Chanting racist slogans is not genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 2 is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 3. is happening in multiple facets(destroying the Afrikaners' language, land grabs, police brutality/negligence etc etc)
> 4. White South African children have all but abandoned their racist home country so the birth rate has dropped considerably for white South Africans over the years.
> Over the span of over 20 years this is easily 4 or more genocides that coincide with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No it isn’t.  All you have done is pointed out an increased crime rate directed against white farmers.
> 
> 2.  Commitment with Intent to destroy an entire group?
> 
> 3. Land is an underlying issue, that has been simmering since they ended apartheid.  What land grabs do you mean?  If the 9% who are white own 72% of the land, I am not seeing how this is genocide.  How is their language being intentionally destroyed.
> 
> 4.  How is birthdate being intentionally restricted in white South Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to further obliterate your idiotic Democrat derived talking points about what "genocide" supposedly is:
> "The Genocide Convention establishes in Article I that the crime of genocide may take place in the context of an armed conflict, international or non-international, but ALSO in the context of a PEACEFUL situation(like the so-called "Rainbow nation" created after Apartheid). The latter is less common but still possible. The same article establishes the obligation of the contracting parties to prevent and to punish the crime of genocide."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it doesn’t have to be in the context of a war but it does require intent.
> 
> It is also a complex situation and if the law and justice system fails to support all South Africans equally or encourages racial violence, it could become genocide but I would not call it that now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS is intent, dumbass.
Click to expand...

A song?   you have entered the realm of the truly pathetic.


----------



## ptbw forever

Coyote said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote apparently you do not have very good comprehension skills and your math skills totally suck. Here is the international recognized definition of genocide for ya;
> 
> *The legal definition of genocide *(Including Discussion and Key terms)
> The international legal definition of the crime of genocide is found in Articles II and III of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide.
> 
> Article II describes two elements of the crime of genocide:
> 
> 1) the _*mental element*,_ meaning the "intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such", and
> 
> 2) the_ *physical element* _which includes five acts described in sections a, b, c, d and e. A crime must include _both elements_ to be called "genocide."
> 
> Article III described five punishable forms of the crime of genocide: genocide; conspiracy, incitement, attempt and complicity.
> 
> *Excerpt from the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide* _(For full text click here) _
> *"Article II:  In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: *
> 
> *(a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. *
> 
> *Article III:  The following acts shall be punishable: *
> 
> *(a) Genocide;
> (b) Conspiracy to commit genocide;
> (c) Direct and public incitement to commit genocide;
> (d) Attempt to commit genocide;
> (e) Complicity in genocide. "*
> 
> http://www.preventgenocide.org/genocide/officialtext-printerfriendly.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe your comprehension of genocide sucks and your mental tools are are dull.  Like when the crime stats show black farm workers are being killed as well, and robbery seems to be the main motive.  I guess that doesn’t fit your genocide claim too well.
Click to expand...

Robbery is almost never the motive. Quit hiding behind the black fascists in charge of South Africa and just admit that you have no ground to stand on concerning this issue.

Whites are far more likely to be tortured, raped and killed during a "robbery" than blacks are.


----------



## Coyote

Kii


pismoe said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> By you pieces of shit who refuse to admit that people of European descent are in fact human beings and do in fact qualify as victims of genocide when it is in fact happening. All this whining and crying about brown people killing brown people who look EXACTLY like them and genetically are basically the same and yet an ongoing genocide against whites by blacks and Jewish financiers has literally been going on since the late 90s and you fuckers and the UN pretend like we are the ones overusing the term while you soulless assholes go back to your reactionary stances against "fascism" that for some peculiar reason always seems to pop up when white people are getting fucked over.
> 
> Everything I said about South Africa is now COMMON knowledge around the globe btw, and when added together these facts result in overwhelming evidence of MULTIPLE genocides against whites in South Africa, not just one.
> 
> 
> 
> I consider all people to be human beings.  Do you?
> 
> You have failed to provide evidence of genocide within any commonly accepted definition. This might be racism in action, but not genocide.  Jewish financiers?  You are throwing everything but the kitchen sink into this rant.
> 
> To understand what genocide is..review the Holocaust, Rwanda, Bosnia, Yazidis, Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't.
> 
> You repeatedly side with entities that deny the most basic and most common sense rights to whites for political gain. It doesn't matter that these groups will eventually directly oppress you and your family because you too are white, you still side with them and therefore you are as anti-white as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean here.  I have always supported and will always support equality of rights for all.  I am not going to go along with racial fear mongering as a means to further divide people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is what genocide(extermination of GENES, not just a group of individuals of a similar genetic makeup) actually is btw:
> United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect
> 
> _"In the present Convention, genocide means ANY of the following acts committed with intent("Kill the Boer" definitely qualifies) to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:_
> 
> 
> Killing members of the group;
> Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part about “with intent”?  Intent to destroy an entire ethnic group?  Chanting racist slogans is not genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 2 is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 3. is happening in multiple facets(destroying the Afrikaners' language, land grabs, police brutality/negligence etc etc)
> 4. White South African children have all but abandoned their racist home country so the birth rate has dropped considerably for white South Africans over the years.
> Over the span of over 20 years this is easily 4 or more genocides that coincide with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No it isn’t.  All you have done is pointed out an increased crime rate directed against white farmers.
> 
> 2.  Commitment with Intent to destroy an entire group?
> 
> 3. Land is an underlying issue, that has been simmering since they ended apartheid.  What land grabs do you mean?  If the 9% who are white own 72% of the land, I am not seeing how this is genocide.  How is their language being intentionally destroyed.
> 
> 4.  How is birthdate being intentionally restricted in white South Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to further obliterate your idiotic Democrat derived talking points about what "genocide" supposedly is:
> "The Genocide Convention establishes in Article I that the crime of genocide may take place in the context of an armed conflict, international or non-international, but ALSO in the context of a PEACEFUL situation(like the so-called "Rainbow nation" created after Apartheid). The latter is less common but still possible. The same article establishes the obligation of the contracting parties to prevent and to punish the crime of genocide."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it doesn’t have to be in the context of a war but it does require intent.
> 
> It is also a complex situation and if the law and justice system fails to support all South Africans equally or encourages racial violence, it could become genocide but I would not call it that now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS is intent, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------   i also saw video of 'kill the Boer' sung the presence of 'nelson mandela' who was tapping his toes !!
Click to expand...

link?


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote apparently you do not have very good comprehension skills and your math skills totally suck. Here is the international recognized definition of genocide for ya;
> 
> *The legal definition of genocide *(Including Discussion and Key terms)
> The international legal definition of the crime of genocide is found in Articles II and III of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide.
> 
> Article II describes two elements of the crime of genocide:
> 
> 1) the _*mental element*,_ meaning the "intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such", and
> 
> 2) the_ *physical element* _which includes five acts described in sections a, b, c, d and e. A crime must include _both elements_ to be called "genocide."
> 
> Article III described five punishable forms of the crime of genocide: genocide; conspiracy, incitement, attempt and complicity.
> 
> *Excerpt from the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide* _(For full text click here) _
> *"Article II:  In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: *
> 
> *(a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. *
> 
> *Article III:  The following acts shall be punishable: *
> 
> *(a) Genocide;
> (b) Conspiracy to commit genocide;
> (c) Direct and public incitement to commit genocide;
> (d) Attempt to commit genocide;
> (e) Complicity in genocide. "*
> 
> http://www.preventgenocide.org/genocide/officialtext-printerfriendly.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe your comprehension of genocide sucks and your mental tools are are dull.  Like when the crime stats show black farm workers are being killed as well, and robbery seems to be the main motive.  I guess that doesn’t fit your genocide claim too well.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------   best to ALWAYS kill / murder the witnesses of Genocide   Coyote .


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> By you pieces of shit who refuse to admit that people of European descent are in fact human beings and do in fact qualify as victims of genocide when it is in fact happening. All this whining and crying about brown people killing brown people who look EXACTLY like them and genetically are basically the same and yet an ongoing genocide against whites by blacks and Jewish financiers has literally been going on since the late 90s and you fuckers and the UN pretend like we are the ones overusing the term while you soulless assholes go back to your reactionary stances against "fascism" that for some peculiar reason always seems to pop up when white people are getting fucked over.
> 
> Everything I said about South Africa is now COMMON knowledge around the globe btw, and when added together these facts result in overwhelming evidence of MULTIPLE genocides against whites in South Africa, not just one.
> 
> 
> 
> I consider all people to be human beings.  Do you?
> 
> You have failed to provide evidence of genocide within any commonly accepted definition. This might be racism in action, but not genocide.  Jewish financiers?  You are throwing everything but the kitchen sink into this rant.
> 
> To understand what genocide is..review the Holocaust, Rwanda, Bosnia, Yazidis, Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't.
> 
> You repeatedly side with entities that deny the most basic and most common sense rights to whites for political gain. It doesn't matter that these groups will eventually directly oppress you and your family because you too are white, you still side with them and therefore you are as anti-white as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean here.  I have always supported and will always support equality of rights for all.  I am not going to go along with racial fear mongering as a means to further divide people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is what genocide(extermination of GENES, not just a group of individuals of a similar genetic makeup) actually is btw:
> United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect
> 
> _"In the present Convention, genocide means ANY of the following acts committed with intent("Kill the Boer" definitely qualifies) to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:_
> 
> 
> Killing members of the group;
> Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part about “with intent”?  Intent to destroy an entire ethnic group?  Chanting racist slogans is not genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 2 is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 3. is happening in multiple facets(destroying the Afrikaners' language, land grabs, police brutality/negligence etc etc)
> 4. White South African children have all but abandoned their racist home country so the birth rate has dropped considerably for white South Africans over the years.
> Over the span of over 20 years this is easily 4 or more genocides that coincide with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No it isn’t.  All you have done is pointed out an increased crime rate directed against white farmers.
> 
> 2.  Commitment with Intent to destroy an entire group?
> 
> 3. Land is an underlying issue, that has been simmering since they ended apartheid.  What land grabs do you mean?  If the 9% who are white own 72% of the land, I am not seeing how this is genocide.  How is their language being intentionally destroyed.
> 
> 4.  How is birthdate being intentionally restricted in white South Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to further obliterate your idiotic Democrat derived talking points about what "genocide" supposedly is:
> "The Genocide Convention establishes in Article I that the crime of genocide may take place in the context of an armed conflict, international or non-international, but ALSO in the context of a PEACEFUL situation(like the so-called "Rainbow nation" created after Apartheid). The latter is less common but still possible. The same article establishes the obligation of the contracting parties to prevent and to punish the crime of genocide."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it doesn’t have to be in the context of a war but it does require intent.
> 
> It is also a complex situation and if the law and justice system fails to support all South Africans equally or encourages racial violence, it could become genocide but I would not call it that now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS is intent, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------   i also saw video of 'kill the Boer' sung the presence of 'nelson mandela' who was tapping his toes !!
Click to expand...

-


----------



## ptbw forever

Coyote said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa will be another Zimbabwe.  The question is, why don't we just let these people starve to death or eat one another.  It's what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that happens and I also doubt Zimbabwe's situation will be permanent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been like this in Zimbabwe since 1979.  When do you imagine it will improve?
> 
> Introduce a pathogen, make sure everyone has adequate firepower to address their neighbors.   Nuke the place.  Eliminate the natives.  THEN Zimbabwe will become a decent place to live and who knows might be farmed again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> By you pieces of shit who refuse to admit that people of European descent are in fact human beings and do in fact qualify as victims of genocide when it is in fact happening. All this whining and crying about brown people killing brown people who look EXACTLY like them and genetically are basically the same and yet an ongoing genocide against whites by blacks and Jewish financiers has literally been going on since the late 90s and you fuckers and the UN pretend like we are the ones overusing the term while you soulless assholes go back to your reactionary stances against "fascism" that for some peculiar reason always seems to pop up when white people are getting fucked over.
> 
> Everything I said about South Africa is now COMMON knowledge around the globe btw, and when added together these facts result in overwhelming evidence of MULTIPLE genocides against whites in South Africa, not just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider all people to be human beings.  Do you?
> 
> You have failed to provide evidence of genocide within any commonly accepted definition. This might be racism in action, but not genocide.  Jewish financiers?  You are throwing everything but the kitchen sink into this rant.
> 
> To understand what genocide is..review the Holocaust, Rwanda, Bosnia, Yazidis, Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't.
> 
> You repeatedly side with entities that deny the most basic and most common sense rights to whites for political gain. It doesn't matter that these groups will eventually directly oppress you and your family because you too are white, you still side with them and therefore you are as anti-white as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean here.  I have always supported and will always support equality of rights for all.  I am not going to go along with racial fear mongering as a means to further divide people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is what genocide(extermination of GENES, not just a group of individuals of a similar genetic makeup) actually is btw:
> United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect
> 
> _"In the present Convention, genocide means ANY of the following acts committed with intent("Kill the Boer" definitely qualifies) to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:_
> 
> 
> Killing members of the group;
> Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part about “with intent”?  Intent to destroy an entire ethnic group?  Chanting racist slogans is not genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 2 is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 3. is happening in multiple facets(destroying the Afrikaners' language, land grabs, police brutality/negligence etc etc)
> 4. White South African children have all but abandoned their racist home country so the birth rate has dropped considerably for white South Africans over the years.
> Over the span of over 20 years this is easily 4 or more genocides that coincide with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No it isn’t.  All you have done is pointed out an increased crime rate directed against white farmers.
> 
> 2.  Commitment with Intent to destroy an entire group?
> 
> 3. Land is an underlying issue, that has been simmering since they ended apartheid.  What land grabs do you mean?  If the 9% who are white own 72% of the land, I am not seeing how this is genocide.  How is their language being intentionally destroyed.
> 
> 4.  How is birthdate being intentionally restricted in white South Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to further obliterate your idiotic Democrat derived talking points about what "genocide" supposedly is:
> "The Genocide Convention establishes in Article I that the crime of genocide may take place in the context of an armed conflict, international or non-international, but ALSO in the context of a PEACEFUL situation(like the so-called "Rainbow nation" created after Apartheid). The latter is less common but still possible. The same article establishes the obligation of the contracting parties to prevent and to punish the crime of genocide."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it doesn’t have to be in the context of a war but it does require intent.
> 
> It is also a complex situation and if the law and justice system fails to support all South Africans equally or encourages racial violence, it could become genocide but I would not call it that now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS is intent, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A song?   you have entered the realm of the truly pathetic.
Click to expand...

The "song" is what you earlier referred to as "chanting racist slogans", dimwit.

The fucking president of South Africa was "singing" about the slaughter of Boers at a time when racism and violence against whites in South Africa was trending up yet again, and at a time when Julius Malema was reprimanded by the South African supreme court for singing the same song.

What do you think Newsweek would say if Trump started to sing about killing blacks?


----------



## Coyote

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa will be another Zimbabwe.  The question is, why don't we just let these people starve to death or eat one another.  It's what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that happens and I also doubt Zimbabwe's situation will be permanent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been like this in Zimbabwe since 1979.  When do you imagine it will improve?
> 
> Introduce a pathogen, make sure everyone has adequate firepower to address their neighbors.   Nuke the place.  Eliminate the natives.  THEN Zimbabwe will become a decent place to live and who knows might be farmed again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I consider all people to be human beings.  Do you?
> 
> You have failed to provide evidence of genocide within any commonly accepted definition. This might be racism in action, but not genocide.  Jewish financiers?  You are throwing everything but the kitchen sink into this rant.
> 
> To understand what genocide is..review the Holocaust, Rwanda, Bosnia, Yazidis, Rohinga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't.
> 
> You repeatedly side with entities that deny the most basic and most common sense rights to whites for political gain. It doesn't matter that these groups will eventually directly oppress you and your family because you too are white, you still side with them and therefore you are as anti-white as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean here.  I have always supported and will always support equality of rights for all.  I am not going to go along with racial fear mongering as a means to further divide people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is what genocide(extermination of GENES, not just a group of individuals of a similar genetic makeup) actually is btw:
> United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect
> 
> _"In the present Convention, genocide means ANY of the following acts committed with intent("Kill the Boer" definitely qualifies) to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:_
> 
> 
> Killing members of the group;
> Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part about “with intent”?  Intent to destroy an entire ethnic group?  Chanting racist slogans is not genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 2 is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 3. is happening in multiple facets(destroying the Afrikaners' language, land grabs, police brutality/negligence etc etc)
> 4. White South African children have all but abandoned their racist home country so the birth rate has dropped considerably for white South Africans over the years.
> Over the span of over 20 years this is easily 4 or more genocides that coincide with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No it isn’t.  All you have done is pointed out an increased crime rate directed against white farmers.
> 
> 2.  Commitment with Intent to destroy an entire group?
> 
> 3. Land is an underlying issue, that has been simmering since they ended apartheid.  What land grabs do you mean?  If the 9% who are white own 72% of the land, I am not seeing how this is genocide.  How is their language being intentionally destroyed.
> 
> 4.  How is birthdate being intentionally restricted in white South Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to further obliterate your idiotic Democrat derived talking points about what "genocide" supposedly is:
> "The Genocide Convention establishes in Article I that the crime of genocide may take place in the context of an armed conflict, international or non-international, but ALSO in the context of a PEACEFUL situation(like the so-called "Rainbow nation" created after Apartheid). The latter is less common but still possible. The same article establishes the obligation of the contracting parties to prevent and to punish the crime of genocide."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it doesn’t have to be in the context of a war but it does require intent.
> 
> It is also a complex situation and if the law and justice system fails to support all South Africans equally or encourages racial violence, it could become genocide but I would not call it that now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS is intent, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A song?   you have entered the realm of the truly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "song" is what you earlier referred to as "chanting racist slogans", dimwit.
> 
> The fucking president of South Africa was "singing" about the slaughter of Boers at a time when racism and violence against whites in South Africa was trending up yet again, and at a time when Julius Malema was reprimanded by the South African supreme court for singing the same song.
> 
> What do you think Newsweek would say if Trump started to sing about killing blacks?
Click to expand...

A song. That is your sole claim to genocidal intent.


----------



## Coyote

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote apparently you do not have very good comprehension skills and your math skills totally suck. Here is the international recognized definition of genocide for ya;
> 
> *The legal definition of genocide *(Including Discussion and Key terms)
> The international legal definition of the crime of genocide is found in Articles II and III of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide.
> 
> Article II describes two elements of the crime of genocide:
> 
> 1) the _*mental element*,_ meaning the "intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such", and
> 
> 2) the_ *physical element* _which includes five acts described in sections a, b, c, d and e. A crime must include _both elements_ to be called "genocide."
> 
> Article III described five punishable forms of the crime of genocide: genocide; conspiracy, incitement, attempt and complicity.
> 
> *Excerpt from the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide* _(For full text click here) _
> *"Article II:  In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: *
> 
> *(a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. *
> 
> *Article III:  The following acts shall be punishable: *
> 
> *(a) Genocide;
> (b) Conspiracy to commit genocide;
> (c) Direct and public incitement to commit genocide;
> (d) Attempt to commit genocide;
> (e) Complicity in genocide. "*
> 
> http://www.preventgenocide.org/genocide/officialtext-printerfriendly.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe your comprehension of genocide sucks and your mental tools are are dull.  Like when the crime stats show black farm workers are being killed as well, and robbery seems to be the main motive.  I guess that doesn’t fit your genocide claim too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   best to ALWAYS kill / murder the witnesses of Genocide   Coyote .
Click to expand...

Really now...even though in some cases only blacks were killed?  Guess that must have been to throw them off the track so no one would know it was “genocide”.


----------



## ptbw forever

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa will be another Zimbabwe.  The question is, why don't we just let these people starve to death or eat one another.  It's what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that happens and I also doubt Zimbabwe's situation will be permanent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been like this in Zimbabwe since 1979.  When do you imagine it will improve?
> 
> Introduce a pathogen, make sure everyone has adequate firepower to address their neighbors.   Nuke the place.  Eliminate the natives.  THEN Zimbabwe will become a decent place to live and who knows might be farmed again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't.
> 
> You repeatedly side with entities that deny the most basic and most common sense rights to whites for political gain. It doesn't matter that these groups will eventually directly oppress you and your family because you too are white, you still side with them and therefore you are as anti-white as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean here.  I have always supported and will always support equality of rights for all.  I am not going to go along with racial fear mongering as a means to further divide people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is what genocide(extermination of GENES, not just a group of individuals of a similar genetic makeup) actually is btw:
> United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect
> 
> _"In the present Convention, genocide means ANY of the following acts committed with intent("Kill the Boer" definitely qualifies) to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:_
> 
> 
> Killing members of the group;
> Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part about “with intent”?  Intent to destroy an entire ethnic group?  Chanting racist slogans is not genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 2 is clearly happening for any idiot to see
> 3. is happening in multiple facets(destroying the Afrikaners' language, land grabs, police brutality/negligence etc etc)
> 4. White South African children have all but abandoned their racist home country so the birth rate has dropped considerably for white South Africans over the years.
> Over the span of over 20 years this is easily 4 or more genocides that coincide with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No it isn’t.  All you have done is pointed out an increased crime rate directed against white farmers.
> 
> 2.  Commitment with Intent to destroy an entire group?
> 
> 3. Land is an underlying issue, that has been simmering since they ended apartheid.  What land grabs do you mean?  If the 9% who are white own 72% of the land, I am not seeing how this is genocide.  How is their language being intentionally destroyed.
> 
> 4.  How is birthdate being intentionally restricted in white South Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to further obliterate your idiotic Democrat derived talking points about what "genocide" supposedly is:
> "The Genocide Convention establishes in Article I that the crime of genocide may take place in the context of an armed conflict, international or non-international, but ALSO in the context of a PEACEFUL situation(like the so-called "Rainbow nation" created after Apartheid). The latter is less common but still possible. The same article establishes the obligation of the contracting parties to prevent and to punish the crime of genocide."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it doesn’t have to be in the context of a war but it does require intent.
> 
> It is also a complex situation and if the law and justice system fails to support all South Africans equally or encourages racial violence, it could become genocide but I would not call it that now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS is intent, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A song?   you have entered the realm of the truly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "song" is what you earlier referred to as "chanting racist slogans", dimwit.
> 
> The fucking president of South Africa was "singing" about the slaughter of Boers at a time when racism and violence against whites in South Africa was trending up yet again, and at a time when Julius Malema was reprimanded by the South African supreme court for singing the same song.
> 
> What do you think Newsweek would say if Trump started to sing about killing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A song. That is your sole claim to genocidal intent.
Click to expand...

Answer the question, bitch.

You retards freak out when Trump says that "some" of the people at the illegally cancelled Unite the Right rally are "good people" and then have the fucking gall to think Zuma voicing support for racism against whites is "just a song"?

You just want to keep digging yourself a hole and pretending I am just some dumbass "conservative" who will let you out for humanitarian reasons, don't you?


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that happens and I also doubt Zimbabwe's situation will be permanent.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been like this in Zimbabwe since 1979.  When do you imagine it will improve?
> 
> Introduce a pathogen, make sure everyone has adequate firepower to address their neighbors.   Nuke the place.  Eliminate the natives.  THEN Zimbabwe will become a decent place to live and who knows might be farmed again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean here.  I have always supported and will always support equality of rights for all.  I am not going to go along with racial fear mongering as a means to further divide people.
> 
> Did you miss the part about “with intent”?  Intent to destroy an entire ethnic group?  Chanting racist slogans is not genocide.
> 
> 1. No it isn’t.  All you have done is pointed out an increased crime rate directed against white farmers.
> 
> 2.  Commitment with Intent to destroy an entire group?
> 
> 3. Land is an underlying issue, that has been simmering since they ended apartheid.  What land grabs do you mean?  If the 9% who are white own 72% of the land, I am not seeing how this is genocide.  How is their language being intentionally destroyed.
> 
> 4.  How is birthdate being intentionally restricted in white South Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it doesn’t have to be in the context of a war but it does require intent.
> 
> It is also a complex situation and if the law and justice system fails to support all South Africans equally or encourages racial violence, it could become genocide but I would not call it that now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS is intent, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A song?   you have entered the realm of the truly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "song" is what you earlier referred to as "chanting racist slogans", dimwit.
> 
> The fucking president of South Africa was "singing" about the slaughter of Boers at a time when racism and violence against whites in South Africa was trending up yet again, and at a time when Julius Malema was reprimanded by the South African supreme court for singing the same song.
> 
> What do you think Newsweek would say if Trump started to sing about killing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A song. That is your sole claim to genocidal intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question, bitch.
> 
> You retards freak out when Trump says that "some" of the people at the illegally cancelled Unite the Right rally are "good people" and then have the fucking gall to think Zuma voicing support for racism against whites is "just a song"?
> 
> You just want to keep digging yourself a hole and pretending I am just some dumbass "conservative" who will let you out for humanitarian reasons, don't you?
Click to expand...


First let me answer your question. Had blacks invaded a white nation, murdered thousands to steal their land, make laws whereby whites could not own property in their own homeland, forced whites to carry pass cards, forcibly removed whites from their homes to bantustans and ruled by authoritarian force whereby they imprisoned or killed all opposition to black minority rule, the maybe Trump could sing a song about killing blacks.

Zuma is not the president of South Africa. He was voted out. So just shut up about that song junior. You can't be sane and truly be making the equivalence you just tried. .All you're doing is arguing from the Afrikaner perspective and they are the racists. You're a fucking idiot, young boy. You weren't alive during apartheid, so you really need to shut the hell up about things going on as a result of things that occurred before your ass got slapped by the doctor so you could start breathing. After all that's your standard for discussing white racism in America.  Apply that to South Africa and shut the fuck up.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been like this in Zimbabwe since 1979.  When do you imagine it will improve?
> 
> Introduce a pathogen, make sure everyone has adequate firepower to address their neighbors.   Nuke the place.  Eliminate the natives.  THEN Zimbabwe will become a decent place to live and who knows might be farmed again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is intent, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A song?   you have entered the realm of the truly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "song" is what you earlier referred to as "chanting racist slogans", dimwit.
> 
> The fucking president of South Africa was "singing" about the slaughter of Boers at a time when racism and violence against whites in South Africa was trending up yet again, and at a time when Julius Malema was reprimanded by the South African supreme court for singing the same song.
> 
> What do you think Newsweek would say if Trump started to sing about killing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A song. That is your sole claim to genocidal intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question, bitch.
> 
> You retards freak out when Trump says that "some" of the people at the illegally cancelled Unite the Right rally are "good people" and then have the fucking gall to think Zuma voicing support for racism against whites is "just a song"?
> 
> You just want to keep digging yourself a hole and pretending I am just some dumbass "conservative" who will let you out for humanitarian reasons, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me answer your question. Had blacks invaded a white nation, murdered thousands to steal their land, make laws whereby whites could not own property in their own homeland, forced whites to carry pass cards, forcibly removed whites from their homes to bantustans and ruled by authoritarian force whereby they imprisoned or killed all opposition to black minority rule, the maybe Trump could sing a song about killing blacks.
> 
> Zuma is not the president of South Africa. He was voted out. So just shut up about that song junior. You can't be sane and truly be making the equivalence you just tried. .All you're doing is arguing from the Afrikaner perspective and they are the racists. You're a fucking idiot, young boy. You weren't alive during apartheid, so you really need to shut the hell up about things going on as a result of things that occurred before your ass got slapped by the doctor so you could start breathing. After all that's your standard for discussing white racism in America.  Apply that to South Africa and shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

The new president is even worse, idiot.

His main campaign promise was based on a bill brought up by Malema.


----------



## cnelsen

IM2 said:


> It's funny how whites think.  You go to churches with pictures of a white Jesus. You read a bible translated by a white man named King James. And in this bible it is written at if you live by the sword you will die by the sword. So whites go out and live by the sword worldwide for 500 years and now as they start dying by the sword they cry, whine and gnash teeth like it's not supposed to happen to them


Your hatred is breath-taking. You are the argument against tolerance. You are as vicious as any genocidalist ever.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> A song?   you have entered the realm of the truly pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> The "song" is what you earlier referred to as "chanting racist slogans", dimwit.
> 
> The fucking president of South Africa was "singing" about the slaughter of Boers at a time when racism and violence against whites in South Africa was trending up yet again, and at a time when Julius Malema was reprimanded by the South African supreme court for singing the same song.
> 
> What do you think Newsweek would say if Trump started to sing about killing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A song. That is your sole claim to genocidal intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question, bitch.
> 
> You retards freak out when Trump says that "some" of the people at the illegally cancelled Unite the Right rally are "good people" and then have the fucking gall to think Zuma voicing support for racism against whites is "just a song"?
> 
> You just want to keep digging yourself a hole and pretending I am just some dumbass "conservative" who will let you out for humanitarian reasons, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me answer your question. Had blacks invaded a white nation, murdered thousands to steal their land, make laws whereby whites could not own property in their own homeland, forced whites to carry pass cards, forcibly removed whites from their homes to bantustans and ruled by authoritarian force whereby they imprisoned or killed all opposition to black minority rule, the maybe Trump could sing a song about killing blacks.
> 
> Zuma is not the president of South Africa. He was voted out. So just shut up about that song junior. You can't be sane and truly be making the equivalence you just tried. .All you're doing is arguing from the Afrikaner perspective and they are the racists. You're a fucking idiot, young boy. You weren't alive during apartheid, so you really need to shut the hell up about things going on as a result of things that occurred before your ass got slapped by the doctor so you could start breathing. After all that's your standard for discussing white racism in America.  Apply that to South Africa and shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new president is even worse, idiot.
> 
> His main campaign promise was based on a bill brought up by Malema.
Click to expand...


You know nothing about the new president of South Africa and you have refused to recognize that whites there are getting what they deserve. No different than ISIS is getting what they deserve. Yeah I sad it. Because the whites in South Africa terrorized those people. And while a pussy like you can point fingers at every body else your punk ass cannot seem to get registered in your head that you white motherfuckers are not special or immune to the same rules as everyone else. So shut the fuck up about what the majority of South Africans have decided to do with a minority that decided to inflict terror and murder upon them.


----------



## IM2

cnelsen said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how whites think.  You go to churches with pictures of a white Jesus. You read a bible translated by a white man named King James. And in this bible it is written at if you live by the sword you will die by the sword. So whites go out and live by the sword worldwide for 500 years and now as they start dying by the sword they cry, whine and gnash teeth like it's not supposed to happen to them
> 
> 
> 
> Your hatred is breath-taking. You are the argument against tolerance. You are as vicious as any genocidalist ever.
Click to expand...


Yeah right. I hate because I tell the truth about what whites have done.


----------



## cnelsen

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "song" is what you earlier referred to as "chanting racist slogans", dimwit.
> 
> The fucking president of South Africa was "singing" about the slaughter of Boers at a time when racism and violence against whites in South Africa was trending up yet again, and at a time when Julius Malema was reprimanded by the South African supreme court for singing the same song.
> 
> What do you think Newsweek would say if Trump started to sing about killing blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> A song. That is your sole claim to genocidal intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question, bitch.
> 
> You retards freak out when Trump says that "some" of the people at the illegally cancelled Unite the Right rally are "good people" and then have the fucking gall to think Zuma voicing support for racism against whites is "just a song"?
> 
> You just want to keep digging yourself a hole and pretending I am just some dumbass "conservative" who will let you out for humanitarian reasons, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me answer your question. Had blacks invaded a white nation, murdered thousands to steal their land, make laws whereby whites could not own property in their own homeland, forced whites to carry pass cards, forcibly removed whites from their homes to bantustans and ruled by authoritarian force whereby they imprisoned or killed all opposition to black minority rule, the maybe Trump could sing a song about killing blacks.
> 
> Zuma is not the president of South Africa. He was voted out. So just shut up about that song junior. You can't be sane and truly be making the equivalence you just tried. .All you're doing is arguing from the Afrikaner perspective and they are the racists. You're a fucking idiot, young boy. You weren't alive during apartheid, so you really need to shut the hell up about things going on as a result of things that occurred before your ass got slapped by the doctor so you could start breathing. After all that's your standard for discussing white racism in America.  Apply that to South Africa and shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new president is even worse, idiot.
> 
> His main campaign promise was based on a bill brought up by Malema.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing about the new president of South Africa and you have refused to recognize that whites there are getting what they deserve. No different than ISIS is getting what they deserve. Yeah I sad it. Because the whites in South Africa terrorized those people. And while a pussy like you can point fingers at every body else your punk ass cannot seem to get registered in your head that you white motherfuckers are not special or immune to the same rules as everyone else. So shut the fuck up about what the majority of South Africans have decided to do with a minority that decided to inflict terror and murder upon them.
Click to expand...


As a father of two impressionable teenage girls, I am having a tough and at times frustrating time trying to undo the damage done at school in the course of their history studies, where they seem to be learning little about European civilization other than that we “palefaces” should be remembered primarily as the masters of the slave trade and as avaricious colonialists who enjoyed being beastly brutes making life miserable for Africans. And of course here in South Africa there is little more they need to know beyond _apartheid_, which must be viewed as nothing less than one of the worst crimes against humanity in recorded history; and all people of European ancestry must somehow share the guilt, including them, the children. Lots of big talk about stamping out child abuse, but our progeny are victims of a pernicious form of mental cruelty aimed at inculcating a completely undeserved sense of shame. Many start out life feeling awful about their provenance, struggling with their self-esteem and lacking confidence.

Not a whisper about the fact that the government run by the Afrikaner Nationalists was so bloody terrible they had to build an expensive fence around much of the border to stop the flood of illegal migrants from the north who desperately wanted to join the “suffering” masses. The architects of “separate development,” damn them, were of the view that cultures and races inevitably collide; thank heaven we have Sweden, where the Muslim immigrants are blending in so beautifully, as a shining, modern-day example, to show us how wrong those miserable bastards were.

On the subject of slavery, very few children today are reminded that the process to abolish the Atlantic slave trade began over 200 years ago and was done primarily thanks to the intrepid mariners of the Royal Navy, who set about the arduous and dangerous task of enforcing legislation passed in the British Parliament. The West Africa Squadron, which was established for this single purpose, was not a popular posting because it brought with it enormous risks, not least of which was death from tropical diseases. But officers and men pursued the task with almost evangelical zeal and eventually prevailed.

Little or no mention in the history lessons of William Wilberforce, who was a primary player in the campaign to abolish slavery. He devoted his life to a cause that cost him his friendships and his health. Not a single African country, to my knowledge, acknowledges him, nor is there any memorial to him.

They are also not told that the Arabs (Muslims) were enslaving Africans long before the Europeans arrived, and that they continue to enslave Africans today. And as slaves their conditions were immeasurably harsher than those that prevailed in North America. Nothing in the textbooks about the fact that only a small percentage of the people forcibly removed from Africa ended up in what is today the USA, and that the Africans who came to America as slaves were the lucky ones who escaped the poverty, utter lawlessness, and endemic tribal wars in their homeland to be introduced to the most advanced civilization in history.

They are not told that a form of indentured labor that would be classified as slavery in any European country is widely prevalent in South Asia, especially in India, to this day. They are also not told that virtually every dominant society in history has at one time or another compelled people to work under conditions of slavery.

Also, nothing taught about the fact that in the 17th and 18th centuries, hundreds of thousands of Europeans were shipped to America against their will and into forced labor. Waifs and strays were swept off the streets of London and shipped to the tobacco fields of the Carolinas. White convicts were paraded for sale like cattle, and prostitutes were dragged from their brothels and shipped west against their will. Hundreds of thousands of Irishmen and -women were sold by decree to labor in the fields of America.

No mention of the fact that through the 17th century, over a million European slaves were abducted by Barbary pirates in raids on ships and coastal towns from Italy to the Netherlands and as far north as Iceland. In his book _Economic Facts and Fallacies_, Thomas Sowell (who is black) reports from references in the Library of Congress that more people were carried into slavery from Europe into North Africa than from Africa to North America.

Of course, when the cry for reparations goes out, there is no mention of the Arabs or anybody else who’s ever abused anyone owing anything; it’s only the “usual suspects” who must cough, because that’s just the way the modern world operates.

Naturally, little mention of the fact that there would have been no slave trade at all had it not been for the enthusiastic and ruthless support of African tribal chieftains who ensured a continuous supply of human merchandise was available to be loaded onto the waiting ships. Even some hardened white slavers were shaken by the brutality and savagery displayed by the Africans against one another in the competition to fill their vessels with live cargo. It should go without saying that if Africans had shown the same savage aggression in driving the slavers away, there may have been no trade at all. But the contrary was the norm; the ships were invariably welcomed.

This all brings me to the exposé recently aired by CNN on the modern-day slave trade that appears to be running out of Libya. There were lots of ugly visuals, as one would expect, but then rather surprisingly (for some—not so much for me), footage appeared that clearly showed some of the newly “enslaved” with rather strange smiles on their faces and a look of relieved contentment, almost as if they were jolly pleased they had made it safely into the hands of the slavers, who were about to drag them off and into the cruel clutches of the ghastly Europeans north of the Mediterranean.

This got me thinking, then excited, then fuming, and I sought to summon my girls to see what I was seeing, but my angry remonstrations and shouts of “You see? This is what I have been telling you all along!” had them darting from view with the slickness of a homesick mole sliding down a greased pole. But a little of the truth had slipped by the censorious eyes of the “thought police” who direct content at the home of “fake news.”

That “truth” goes right to the core of busting the myth about colonialism being a blight on the continent and the independence that followed being a blessing, when in fact, the very converse is true. That would be made embarrassingly obvious if the countries of Europe and North America were to make it known that they were back in the slave trade and boats were on their way to the ports. The response from the forsaken millions, destined for lives of endless poverty, would doubtless be overwhelming, and the rush for the ships would be unstoppable. If the demand were to be there, I have little doubt Africa would soon be bereft of people. The vast majority would choose to abandon their purported “freedom” on a continent fast reversing back into anarchy and savagery and become “unfree” again under European suzerainty.

Hobbes in _Leviathan_ painted a grim picture when he suggested that the natural state of mankind is a “war of all against all” in which men’s lives are “solitary, poor, nasty, brutish, and short.” Unfortunately, in most cases, especially in Africa, he’s been proved right. But if there is a chance to escape this dystopia, it rests with that part of the world where Europeans built societies on a foundation forged out of the Christian ethos. But of course, nobody is supposed to know that, either.

Slavery: The Inconvenient Truth


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> The fact is that it's not happening.
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year.* '
> 
> 74  dead whites in one year does not build a case for white genocide.




It's probably not white genocide but the population as a whole is feeling  the increase in crime. Farms make easy targets because they are a bit more isolated, and I do believe the murder rate for farmers is much higher than the murder rate for non- farmers in SA.  If its 75 farmers murdered in one year that may not seem like genocide,  but if that happens every year, it will become a genocide for South Africas economy no matter how people try to spin it. If that rate just continues, white farmers will eventually all leave and if black farmers are also being robbed and killed at the same rate, good luck for having hope as all the people who know how to do things dissapear.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> It's funny how whites think.  You go to churches with pictures of a white Jesus. You read a bible translated by a white man named King James. And in this bible it is written at if you live by the sword you will die by the sword. So whites go out and live by the sword worldwide for 500 years and now as they start dying by the sword they cry, whine and gnash teeth like it's not supposed to happen to them




If someone comes to kill you and your family, your going to cry and whine too,  it doesn't matter what your ancestors did or didn't do. In this respect people are pretty much all the same. Though it is true that white people in america today are being trained to be docile, have no will to fight, or at least to have no pride worth fighting for. that is the goal by a faction within what we consider to be called academia.And those people are expected to roll over for what their ancestors may or may not have done. that is true


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that it's not happening.
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year.* '
> 
> 74  dead whites in one year does not build a case for white genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably not white genocide but the population as a whole is feeling  the increase in crime. Farms make easy targets because they are a bit more isolated, and I do believe the murder rate for farmers is much higher than the murder rate for non- farmers in SA.  If its 75 farmers murdered in one year that may not seem like genocide,  but if that happens every year, it will become a genocide for South Africas economy no matter how people try to spin it. If that rate just continues, white farmers will eventually all leave and if black farmers are also being robbed and killed at the same rate, good luck for having hope as all the people who know how to do things dissapear.
Click to expand...


No it's not white genocide and what's going on is an alt right lie and exaggeration by AFRIKANERS to create a false scenario whereby whites can regain political control in South Africa.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "song" is what you earlier referred to as "chanting racist slogans", dimwit.
> 
> The fucking president of South Africa was "singing" about the slaughter of Boers at a time when racism and violence against whites in South Africa was trending up yet again, and at a time when Julius Malema was reprimanded by the South African supreme court for singing the same song.
> 
> What do you think Newsweek would say if Trump started to sing about killing blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> A song. That is your sole claim to genocidal intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question, bitch.
> 
> You retards freak out when Trump says that "some" of the people at the illegally cancelled Unite the Right rally are "good people" and then have the fucking gall to think Zuma voicing support for racism against whites is "just a song"?
> 
> You just want to keep digging yourself a hole and pretending I am just some dumbass "conservative" who will let you out for humanitarian reasons, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me answer your question. Had blacks invaded a white nation, murdered thousands to steal their land, make laws whereby whites could not own property in their own homeland, forced whites to carry pass cards, forcibly removed whites from their homes to bantustans and ruled by authoritarian force whereby they imprisoned or killed all opposition to black minority rule, the maybe Trump could sing a song about killing blacks.
> 
> Zuma is not the president of South Africa. He was voted out. So just shut up about that song junior. You can't be sane and truly be making the equivalence you just tried. .All you're doing is arguing from the Afrikaner perspective and they are the racists. You're a fucking idiot, young boy. You weren't alive during apartheid, so you really need to shut the hell up about things going on as a result of things that occurred before your ass got slapped by the doctor so you could start breathing. After all that's your standard for discussing white racism in America.  Apply that to South Africa and shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new president is even worse, idiot.
> 
> His main campaign promise was based on a bill brought up by Malema.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing about the new president of South Africa and you have refused to recognize that whites there are getting what they deserve. No different than ISIS is getting what they deserve. Yeah I sad it. Because the whites in South Africa terrorized those people. And while a pussy like you can point fingers at every body else your punk ass cannot seem to get registered in your head that you white motherfuckers are not special or immune to the same rules as everyone else. So shut the fuck up about what the majority of South Africans have decided to do with a minority that decided to inflict terror and murder upon them.
Click to expand...

Do you even understand how many non-whites would be dead in Europe right now if Europeans were even a fraction as racist and homicidal as blacks in South Africa are?


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how whites think.  You go to churches with pictures of a white Jesus. You read a bible translated by a white man named King James. And in this bible it is written at if you live by the sword you will die by the sword. So whites go out and live by the sword worldwide for 500 years and now as they start dying by the sword they cry, whine and gnash teeth like it's not supposed to happen to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone comes to kill you and your family, your going to cry and whine too,  it doesn't matter what your ancestors did or didn't do. In this respect people are pretty much all the same. Though it is true that white people in america today are being trained to be docile, have no will to fight, or at least to have no pride worth fighting for. that is the goal by a faction within what we consider to be called academia.And those people are expected to roll over for what their ancestors may or may not have done. that is true
Click to expand...


You make no sense. None of what you posted is true. If whites work to rid their community of racism, they will find they have plenty to fight for. If whites end their racism they will find they have plenty to be proud of. This is not about your fucking ancestors. It's about YOUR generation and how YOUR generation wants to keep being racists.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how whites think.  You go to churches with pictures of a white Jesus. You read a bible translated by a white man named King James. And in this bible it is written at if you live by the sword you will die by the sword. So whites go out and live by the sword worldwide for 500 years and now as they start dying by the sword they cry, whine and gnash teeth like it's not supposed to happen to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone comes to kill you and your family, your going to cry and whine too,  it doesn't matter what your ancestors did or didn't do. In this respect people are pretty much all the same. Though it is true that white people in america today are being trained to be docile, have no will to fight, or at least to have no pride worth fighting for. that is the goal by a faction within what we consider to be called academia.And those people are expected to roll over for what their ancestors may or may not have done. that is true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make no sense. None of what you posted is true. If whites work to rid their community of racism, they will find they have plenty to fight for. If whites end their racism they will find they have plenty to be proud of. This is not about your fucking ancestors. It's about YOUR generation and how YOUR generation wants to keep being racists.
Click to expand...

Just die already and leave your stupidity and ignorance about absolutely everything in your corpse.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> A song. That is your sole claim to genocidal intent.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question, bitch.
> 
> You retards freak out when Trump says that "some" of the people at the illegally cancelled Unite the Right rally are "good people" and then have the fucking gall to think Zuma voicing support for racism against whites is "just a song"?
> 
> You just want to keep digging yourself a hole and pretending I am just some dumbass "conservative" who will let you out for humanitarian reasons, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me answer your question. Had blacks invaded a white nation, murdered thousands to steal their land, make laws whereby whites could not own property in their own homeland, forced whites to carry pass cards, forcibly removed whites from their homes to bantustans and ruled by authoritarian force whereby they imprisoned or killed all opposition to black minority rule, the maybe Trump could sing a song about killing blacks.
> 
> Zuma is not the president of South Africa. He was voted out. So just shut up about that song junior. You can't be sane and truly be making the equivalence you just tried. .All you're doing is arguing from the Afrikaner perspective and they are the racists. You're a fucking idiot, young boy. You weren't alive during apartheid, so you really need to shut the hell up about things going on as a result of things that occurred before your ass got slapped by the doctor so you could start breathing. After all that's your standard for discussing white racism in America.  Apply that to South Africa and shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new president is even worse, idiot.
> 
> His main campaign promise was based on a bill brought up by Malema.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing about the new president of South Africa and you have refused to recognize that whites there are getting what they deserve. No different than ISIS is getting what they deserve. Yeah I sad it. Because the whites in South Africa terrorized those people. And while a pussy like you can point fingers at every body else your punk ass cannot seem to get registered in your head that you white motherfuckers are not special or immune to the same rules as everyone else. So shut the fuck up about what the majority of South Africans have decided to do with a minority that decided to inflict terror and murder upon them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even understand how many non-whites would be dead in Europe right now if Europeans were even a fraction as racist and homicidal as blacks in South Africa are?
Click to expand...


Do you understand that your comment has nothing to do with what whites did in South Africa? You've got the world ass backwards little boy. When you grow up and study things you will find out just how wrong you were about life when you were 28. So you come back and talk to me about world affairs in 29 years punk, because you are way behind.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how whites think.  You go to churches with pictures of a white Jesus. You read a bible translated by a white man named King James. And in this bible it is written at if you live by the sword you will die by the sword. So whites go out and live by the sword worldwide for 500 years and now as they start dying by the sword they cry, whine and gnash teeth like it's not supposed to happen to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone comes to kill you and your family, your going to cry and whine too,  it doesn't matter what your ancestors did or didn't do. In this respect people are pretty much all the same. Though it is true that white people in america today are being trained to be docile, have no will to fight, or at least to have no pride worth fighting for. that is the goal by a faction within what we consider to be called academia.And those people are expected to roll over for what their ancestors may or may not have done. that is true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make no sense. None of what you posted is true. If whites work to rid their community of racism, they will find they have plenty to fight for. If whites end their racism they will find they have plenty to be proud of. This is not about your fucking ancestors. It's about YOUR generation and how YOUR generation wants to keep being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just die already and leave your stupidity and ignorance about absolutely everything in your corpse.
Click to expand...


Like I just said come talk to me in 29 years junior because I'm right about what I say. You have no rebuttal.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question, bitch.
> 
> You retards freak out when Trump says that "some" of the people at the illegally cancelled Unite the Right rally are "good people" and then have the fucking gall to think Zuma voicing support for racism against whites is "just a song"?
> 
> You just want to keep digging yourself a hole and pretending I am just some dumbass "conservative" who will let you out for humanitarian reasons, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me answer your question. Had blacks invaded a white nation, murdered thousands to steal their land, make laws whereby whites could not own property in their own homeland, forced whites to carry pass cards, forcibly removed whites from their homes to bantustans and ruled by authoritarian force whereby they imprisoned or killed all opposition to black minority rule, the maybe Trump could sing a song about killing blacks.
> 
> Zuma is not the president of South Africa. He was voted out. So just shut up about that song junior. You can't be sane and truly be making the equivalence you just tried. .All you're doing is arguing from the Afrikaner perspective and they are the racists. You're a fucking idiot, young boy. You weren't alive during apartheid, so you really need to shut the hell up about things going on as a result of things that occurred before your ass got slapped by the doctor so you could start breathing. After all that's your standard for discussing white racism in America.  Apply that to South Africa and shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new president is even worse, idiot.
> 
> His main campaign promise was based on a bill brought up by Malema.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing about the new president of South Africa and you have refused to recognize that whites there are getting what they deserve. No different than ISIS is getting what they deserve. Yeah I sad it. Because the whites in South Africa terrorized those people. And while a pussy like you can point fingers at every body else your punk ass cannot seem to get registered in your head that you white motherfuckers are not special or immune to the same rules as everyone else. So shut the fuck up about what the majority of South Africans have decided to do with a minority that decided to inflict terror and murder upon them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even understand how many non-whites would be dead in Europe right now if Europeans were even a fraction as racist and homicidal as blacks in South Africa are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand that your comment has nothing to do with what whites did in South Africa? You've got the world ass backwards little boy. When you grow up and study things you will find out just how wrong you were about life when you were 28. So you come back and talk to me about world affairs in 29 years punk, because you are way behind.
Click to expand...

Correct, it has to do with what non-whites are doing to indigenous Europeans TODAY, retard.

Not to mention 100 years ago, and 1000 years ago....

You want to mass murder every single white person in South Africa for creating their own country and then giving it up to black people who are not even indigenous to the area and yet you think it is perfectly reasonable for lying thieving savages to rape and burn and kill off fully established indigenous European cultures and countries.

In 29 years EVERYTHING I have ever said or believed about the future will have come to pass and Europeans will have annihilated the traitors and the racists that seek to destroy them.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First let me answer your question. Had blacks invaded a white nation, murdered thousands to steal their land, make laws whereby whites could not own property in their own homeland, forced whites to carry pass cards, forcibly removed whites from their homes to bantustans and ruled by authoritarian force whereby they imprisoned or killed all opposition to black minority rule, the maybe Trump could sing a song about killing blacks.
> 
> Zuma is not the president of South Africa. He was voted out. So just shut up about that song junior. You can't be sane and truly be making the equivalence you just tried. .All you're doing is arguing from the Afrikaner perspective and they are the racists. You're a fucking idiot, young boy. You weren't alive during apartheid, so you really need to shut the hell up about things going on as a result of things that occurred before your ass got slapped by the doctor so you could start breathing. After all that's your standard for discussing white racism in America.  Apply that to South Africa and shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> The new president is even worse, idiot.
> 
> His main campaign promise was based on a bill brought up by Malema.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing about the new president of South Africa and you have refused to recognize that whites there are getting what they deserve. No different than ISIS is getting what they deserve. Yeah I sad it. Because the whites in South Africa terrorized those people. And while a pussy like you can point fingers at every body else your punk ass cannot seem to get registered in your head that you white motherfuckers are not special or immune to the same rules as everyone else. So shut the fuck up about what the majority of South Africans have decided to do with a minority that decided to inflict terror and murder upon them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even understand how many non-whites would be dead in Europe right now if Europeans were even a fraction as racist and homicidal as blacks in South Africa are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand that your comment has nothing to do with what whites did in South Africa? You've got the world ass backwards little boy. When you grow up and study things you will find out just how wrong you were about life when you were 28. So you come back and talk to me about world affairs in 29 years punk, because you are way behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, it has to do with what non-whites are doing to indigenous Europeans TODAY, retard.
> 
> Not to mention 100 years ago, and 1000 years ago....
> 
> You want to mass murder every single white person in South Africa for creating their own country and then giving it up to black people who are not even indigenous to the area and yet you think it is perfectly reasonable for lying thieving savages to rape and burn and kill off fully established indigenous European cultures and countries.
> 
> In 29 years EVERYTHING I have ever said or believed about the future will have come to pass and Europeans will have annihilated the traitors and the racists that seek to destroy them.
Click to expand...


Nothing you say will come to pass. White South Africans did not create their own country. They stole it by murder and terror. They are now reaping what they sowed. Whites are less than 10 percent of the worlds population. You need to think about that.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new president is even worse, idiot.
> 
> His main campaign promise was based on a bill brought up by Malema.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about the new president of South Africa and you have refused to recognize that whites there are getting what they deserve. No different than ISIS is getting what they deserve. Yeah I sad it. Because the whites in South Africa terrorized those people. And while a pussy like you can point fingers at every body else your punk ass cannot seem to get registered in your head that you white motherfuckers are not special or immune to the same rules as everyone else. So shut the fuck up about what the majority of South Africans have decided to do with a minority that decided to inflict terror and murder upon them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even understand how many non-whites would be dead in Europe right now if Europeans were even a fraction as racist and homicidal as blacks in South Africa are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand that your comment has nothing to do with what whites did in South Africa? You've got the world ass backwards little boy. When you grow up and study things you will find out just how wrong you were about life when you were 28. So you come back and talk to me about world affairs in 29 years punk, because you are way behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, it has to do with what non-whites are doing to indigenous Europeans TODAY, retard.
> 
> Not to mention 100 years ago, and 1000 years ago....
> 
> You want to mass murder every single white person in South Africa for creating their own country and then giving it up to black people who are not even indigenous to the area and yet you think it is perfectly reasonable for lying thieving savages to rape and burn and kill off fully established indigenous European cultures and countries.
> 
> In 29 years EVERYTHING I have ever said or believed about the future will have come to pass and Europeans will have annihilated the traitors and the racists that seek to destroy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you say will come to pass. White South Africans did not create their own country. They stole it by murder and terror. They are now reaping what they sowed. Whites are less than 10 percent of the worlds population. You need to think about that.
Click to expand...

It is precisely the fact that we are a minority that the status quo of white guilt and delusional beliefs of "white privilege" will die a very swift death, which will have cause the chain of events that will lead to a radical changed world in 29 years time.

The enemies of Europe will reap what they sowed very shortly.


----------



## Tilly

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote apparently you do not have very good comprehension skills and your math skills totally suck. Here is the international recognized definition of genocide for ya;
> 
> *The legal definition of genocide *(Including Discussion and Key terms)
> The international legal definition of the crime of genocide is found in Articles II and III of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide.
> 
> Article II describes two elements of the crime of genocide:
> 
> 1) the _*mental element*,_ meaning the "intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such", and
> 
> 2) the_ *physical element* _which includes five acts described in sections a, b, c, d and e. A crime must include _both elements_ to be called "genocide."
> 
> Article III described five punishable forms of the crime of genocide: genocide; conspiracy, incitement, attempt and complicity.
> 
> *Excerpt from the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide* _(For full text click here) _
> *"Article II:  In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: *
> 
> *(a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. *
> 
> *Article III:  The following acts shall be punishable: *
> 
> *(a) Genocide;
> (b) Conspiracy to commit genocide;
> (c) Direct and public incitement to commit genocide;
> (d) Attempt to commit genocide;
> (e) Complicity in genocide. "*
> 
> http://www.preventgenocide.org/genocide/officialtext-printerfriendly.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe your comprehension of genocide sucks and your mental tools are are dull.  Like when the crime stats show black farm workers are being killed as well, and robbery seems to be the main motive.  I guess that doesn’t fit your genocide claim too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   best to ALWAYS kill / murder the witnesses of Genocide   Coyote .
Click to expand...

Also the black farm workers are are often being killed for working for the white farmers.


----------



## pismoe

last thing i do is laser in on the word Genocide .   So called Genocide doesn't matter to me .    But it is True that WHITE Farmers predominately are being murdered because they are White Farmers .     The Murdered also include some Black farm workers that were employed by White farmers and land owners .   -------------   I think that its silly to look for proof of Genocide when its clear to anyone with eyes that White Farmers are being Murdered because they are White Farmers ,  just a comment .


----------



## pismoe

the word Genocide was invented in 1944 by a Jewish Lawyer named  Raphael Lemkin .  Before Raphael murder was simply recognized as murder .


----------



## RodISHI

Coyote said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote apparently you do not have very good comprehension skills and your math skills totally suck. Here is the international recognized definition of genocide for ya;
> 
> *The legal definition of genocide *(Including Discussion and Key terms)
> The international legal definition of the crime of genocide is found in Articles II and III of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide.
> 
> Article II describes two elements of the crime of genocide:
> 
> 1) the _*mental element*,_ meaning the "intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such", and
> 
> 2) the_ *physical element* _which includes five acts described in sections a, b, c, d and e. A crime must include _both elements_ to be called "genocide."
> 
> Article III described five punishable forms of the crime of genocide: genocide; conspiracy, incitement, attempt and complicity.
> 
> *Excerpt from the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide* _(For full text click here) _
> *"Article II:  In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: *
> 
> *(a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. *
> 
> *Article III:  The following acts shall be punishable: *
> 
> *(a) Genocide;
> (b) Conspiracy to commit genocide;
> (c) Direct and public incitement to commit genocide;
> (d) Attempt to commit genocide;
> (e) Complicity in genocide. "*
> 
> http://www.preventgenocide.org/genocide/officialtext-printerfriendly.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe your comprehension of genocide sucks and your mental tools are are dull.  Like when the crime stats show black farm workers are being killed as well, and robbery seems to be the main motive.  I guess that doesn’t fit your genocide claim too well.
Click to expand...

When Jews were being slaughtered so were Polish and others. Again your math skills and comprehension skills suck. The blacks are being killed who stand in solidarity with the farmers. You put up the numbers now take into consideration that whites are only 9% of the population and being called White there means you are anyone who isn't black skinned.


----------



## Tilly

RodISHI said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote apparently you do not have very good comprehension skills and your math skills totally suck. Here is the international recognized definition of genocide for ya;
> 
> *The legal definition of genocide *(Including Discussion and Key terms)
> The international legal definition of the crime of genocide is found in Articles II and III of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide.
> 
> Article II describes two elements of the crime of genocide:
> 
> 1) the _*mental element*,_ meaning the "intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such", and
> 
> 2) the_ *physical element* _which includes five acts described in sections a, b, c, d and e. A crime must include _both elements_ to be called "genocide."
> 
> Article III described five punishable forms of the crime of genocide: genocide; conspiracy, incitement, attempt and complicity.
> 
> *Excerpt from the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide* _(For full text click here) _
> *"Article II:  In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: *
> 
> *(a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. *
> 
> *Article III:  The following acts shall be punishable: *
> 
> *(a) Genocide;
> (b) Conspiracy to commit genocide;
> (c) Direct and public incitement to commit genocide;
> (d) Attempt to commit genocide;
> (e) Complicity in genocide. "*
> 
> http://www.preventgenocide.org/genocide/officialtext-printerfriendly.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe your comprehension of genocide sucks and your mental tools are are dull.  Like when the crime stats show black farm workers are being killed as well, and robbery seems to be the main motive.  I guess that doesn’t fit your genocide claim too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Jews were being slaughtered so were Polish and others. Again your math skills and comprehension skills suck. The blacks are being killed who stand in solidarity with the farmers. You put up the numbers now take into consideration that whites are only 9% of the population and being called White there means you are anyone who isn't black skinned.
Click to expand...

The complete lack of even basic sympathy for the victims of murder and genocide when the victims are white is quite astonishing, isn’t it?
 If these farmers were muslims, for example, we’d have NGOs branding this ethnic cleansing and genocide in a heartbeat, and of course the leftards here have already attempted to deflect and derail the thread in that direction.
The double standards are well beyond nauseating.


----------



## pismoe

i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .


----------



## Tilly

pismoe said:


> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .


The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.


----------



## pismoe

Tilly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .
> 
> 
> 
> The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------   to me words like Genocide and HATE Speech and others that are new words and concepts that just muddy the waters of clear thinking  .    And yes , i know what the newly made [from 1944] word Genocide means but to me its simply MURDER  of White farmers in South Africa because they are WHITE FARMERS that own farmland .    And as i quickly went through the thread i see argument of [its not genocide or -- yes it is genocide] but to me its the actual MURDER of White Farmers that is the issue , imo !!!


----------



## ptbw forever

pismoe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .
> 
> 
> 
> The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   to me words like Genocide and HATE Speech and others that are new words and concepts that just muddy the waters of clear thinking  .    And yes , i know what the newly made [from 1944] word Genocide means but to me its simply MURDER  of White farmers in South Africa because they are WHITE FARMERS that own farmland .    And as i quickly went through the thread i see argument of [its not genocide or -- yes it is genocide] but to me its the actual MURDER of White Farmers that is the issue , imo !!!
Click to expand...

Murder is purely an individual standpoint.

"Kill the Boer" is about killing ALL the Boers and ultimately all whites in South Africa to wipe out the European genetic expressions in that country. It is genocide.


----------



## pismoe

aw well , you guys can argue words BUT smart Boer's better get themselves to some place so as to preserve their lives .   Me , if i was a Boer in 'south africa' i'd gather up my guns , money and ammo and head to Oriana until i could get to some place where i wouldn't be murdered for being a White Farmer in 's. africa' .  Maybe Australia or some say bring the BOERS to the USA .


----------



## ptbw forever

pismoe said:


> aw well , you guys can argue words BUT smart Boer's better get themselves to some place so as to preserve their lives .   Me , if i was a Boer in 'south africa' i'd gather up my guns , money and ammo and head to Oriana until i could get to some place where i wouldn't be murdered for being a White Farmer in 's. africa' .  Maybe Australia or some say bring the BOERS to the USA .


The problem occurs when they start killing the English there for being white and when the English start showing up at the doorstep of Orania.


----------



## pismoe

'english' MIGHT be accepted , especially if they bring guns and ammo .   Last i looked Oriana only had about 1200 residents and that includes Females and kids ,   They need an ammo factory , standard rifles and MORE residents and builders .    I can't imagine the Oranians will be left alone when the 'zhit hits the fan' in civilized 'south africa' PTBW !


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how whites think.  You go to churches with pictures of a white Jesus. You read a bible translated by a white man named King James. And in this bible it is written at if you live by the sword you will die by the sword. So whites go out and live by the sword worldwide for 500 years and now as they start dying by the sword they cry, whine and gnash teeth like it's not supposed to happen to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone comes to kill you and your family, your going to cry and whine too,  it doesn't matter what your ancestors did or didn't do. In this respect people are pretty much all the same. Though it is true that white people in america today are being trained to be docile, have no will to fight, or at least to have no pride worth fighting for. that is the goal by a faction within what we consider to be called academia.And those people are expected to roll over for what their ancestors may or may not have done. that is true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make no sense. None of what you posted is true. If whites work to rid their community of racism, they will find they have plenty to fight for. If whites end their racism they will find they have plenty to be proud of. This is not about your fucking ancestors. It's about YOUR generation and how YOUR generation wants to keep being racists.
Click to expand...


You just got done talking about the last 500 years.... .        so yes, according to you it is about my fucking ancestors


----------



## ptbw forever

pismoe said:


> 'english' MIGHT be accepted , especially if they bring guns and ammo .   Last i looked Oriana only had about 1200 residents and that includes Females and kids ,   They need an ammo factory , standard rifles and MORE residents and builders .    I can't imagine the Oranians will be left alone when the 'zhit hits the fan' in civilized 'south africa' PTBW !


Or the English could start their own Orania that neighbors the town and provides mutual defense.


----------



## Paul Essien

ptbw forever said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .
> 
> 
> 
> The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   to me words like Genocide and HATE Speech and others that are new words and concepts that just muddy the waters of clear thinking  .    And yes , i know what the newly made [from 1944] word Genocide means but to me its simply MURDER  of White farmers in South Africa because they are WHITE FARMERS that own farmland .    And as i quickly went through the thread i see argument of [its not genocide or -- yes it is genocide] but to me its the actual MURDER of White Farmers that is the issue , imo !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is purely an individual standpoint.
> 
> "Kill the Boer" is about killing ALL the Boers and ultimately all whites in South Africa to wipe out the European genetic expressions in that country. It is genocide.
Click to expand...

No white person is African. If anything killing them is to good for them. I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA


----------



## Tilly

pismoe said:


> 'english' MIGHT be accepted , especially if they bring guns and ammo .   Last i looked Oriana only had about 1200 residents and that includes Females and kids ,   They need an ammo factory , standard rifles and MORE residents and builders .    I can't imagine the Oranians will be left alone when the 'zhit hits the fan' in civilized 'south africa' PTBW !


I don’t think they will survive when the slaughter really kicks off. White SA’s only make up 8.9% of the population.


----------



## Tilly

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .
> 
> 
> 
> The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   to me words like Genocide and HATE Speech and others that are new words and concepts that just muddy the waters of clear thinking  .    And yes , i know what the newly made [from 1944] word Genocide means but to me its simply MURDER  of White farmers in South Africa because they are WHITE FARMERS that own farmland .    And as i quickly went through the thread i see argument of [its not genocide or -- yes it is genocide] but to me its the actual MURDER of White Farmers that is the issue , imo !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is purely an individual standpoint.
> 
> "Kill the Boer" is about killing ALL the Boers and ultimately all whites in South Africa to wipe out the European genetic expressions in that country. It is genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African. If anything killing them is to good for them. I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
Click to expand...


Wow. Don’t you ever try to pretend you’re not a scummy murderous racist ever again.


----------



## pismoe

ptbw forever said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'english' MIGHT be accepted , especially if they bring guns and ammo .   Last i looked Oriana only had about 1200 residents and that includes Females and kids ,   They need an ammo factory , standard rifles and MORE residents and builders .    I can't imagine the Oranians will be left alone when the 'zhit hits the fan' in civilized 'south africa' PTBW !
> 
> 
> 
> Or the English could start their own Orania that neighbors the town and provides mutual defense.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------------    ok with me , both the Boers and the English in Africa are pretty good at building and organizing and fighting as can be seen from South Africas past [B.M.] before mandela .    Both winnie and 'nelson' and then that annoying as heck 'desmond tutu' and then the Communists [joe slovo is it] that herded them around .


----------



## pismoe

Tilly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'english' MIGHT be accepted , especially if they bring guns and ammo .   Last i looked Oriana only had about 1200 residents and that includes Females and kids ,   They need an ammo factory , standard rifles and MORE residents and builders .    I can't imagine the Oranians will be left alone when the 'zhit hits the fan' in civilized 'south africa' PTBW !
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think they will survive when the slaughter really kicks off. White SA’s only make up 8.9% of the population.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------------   English , Welsh , Scots known as British  did pretty good at Rourkes Drift and both the English / British and the Boer's were always a minority in South Africa.  Same for Rhodesia , Rhodesia was a civilized country until a few years ago and it was successfully run and fed by the minority Whites Tilly .   But look at Rhodesia now as it starves .   But YES , you are probably correct Tilly .


----------



## pismoe

Tilly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .
> 
> 
> 
> The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   to me words like Genocide and HATE Speech and others that are new words and concepts that just muddy the waters of clear thinking  .    And yes , i know what the newly made [from 1944] word Genocide means but to me its simply MURDER  of White farmers in South Africa because they are WHITE FARMERS that own farmland .    And as i quickly went through the thread i see argument of [its not genocide or -- yes it is genocide] but to me its the actual MURDER of White Farmers that is the issue , imo !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is purely an individual standpoint.
> 
> "Kill the Boer" is about killing ALL the Boers and ultimately all whites in South Africa to wipe out the European genetic expressions in that country. It is genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African. If anything killing them is to good for them. I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Don’t you ever try to pretend you’re not a scummy murderous racist ever again.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------    its always best to never soften up and believe that the enemy isn't always looking out for its advantage and gain .


----------



## pismoe

but read the early accounts of the Israelis as they fought and beat assembled enemy / arab armies that surrounded them .   All the Israelis had for their first wars was mismatched surplus rifles from ww1 and ww2 and they still beat heck out of the 'arab' enemy .  Israelis built an ammunition factory to feed their rifles .   An Israeli kid was a classmate of mine .   He had to leave School [in USA] in 10th Grade to head back to Israel in 68 to fight the 'arab' tribal Armies  that were looking to kill off the Israelis .    And the Isrealis WON  Tilly .


----------



## pismoe

Tilly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .
> 
> 
> 
> The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   to me words like Genocide and HATE Speech and others that are new words and concepts that just muddy the waters of clear thinking  .    And yes , i know what the newly made [from 1944] word Genocide means but to me its simply MURDER  of White farmers in South Africa because they are WHITE FARMERS that own farmland .    And as i quickly went through the thread i see argument of [its not genocide or -- yes it is genocide] but to me its the actual MURDER of White Farmers that is the issue , imo !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is purely an individual standpoint.
> 
> "Kill the Boer" is about killing ALL the Boers and ultimately all whites in South Africa to wipe out the European genetic expressions in that country. It is genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African. If anything killing them is to good for them. I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Don’t you ever try to pretend you’re not a scummy murderous racist ever again.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------    NEVER Trust the enemy !!


----------



## Paul Essien

Tilly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .
> 
> 
> 
> The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   to me words like Genocide and HATE Speech and others that are new words and concepts that just muddy the waters of clear thinking  .    And yes , i know what the newly made [from 1944] word Genocide means but to me its simply MURDER  of White farmers in South Africa because they are WHITE FARMERS that own farmland .    And as i quickly went through the thread i see argument of [its not genocide or -- yes it is genocide] but to me its the actual MURDER of White Farmers that is the issue , imo !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is purely an individual standpoint.
> 
> "Kill the Boer" is about killing ALL the Boers and ultimately all whites in South Africa to wipe out the European genetic expressions in that country. It is genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African. If anything killing them is to good for them. I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Don’t you ever try to pretend you’re not a scummy murderous racist ever again.
Click to expand...

depends on what u c as racism. White ppl in SA always forget all.the fked up shit they done  which was the cause of the troubles down there

But unlike you I don't believe that having this  millimetre piece that you call "white skin" comes with these superior qualities or having black skin comes with inferior. Now any white person who thinks like that is a white supremacist. That is how you think.

So how would u treat your enemy ?


----------



## Tilly

Paul Essien said:


> depends on what u c as racism.



I see as RACISM your filthy stinking vile post about how you would rape and kill children whilst their parents are forced to watch and do the same to adults because they are WHITE South Africans.  
YOU are a disgusting POS racist, and you also sound like a fucking murderous psycho. 
I hope you are on a watch list somewhere, your sick fantasies indicate you are not blessed with good mental health. Pig.


----------



## pismoe

FOREWARNED is Forearmed . course so many Americans and 'south africans' and  'euros' want to say and think , hey , he really didn't mean that .    Seems to me that Western people have lost all sense of self preservation .    See the photos of little German  chicks in Germany and probably other Wesern Lands  with signs saying , muslim Refugees Welcome in Germany Tilly .


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote apparently you do not have very good comprehension skills and your math skills totally suck. Here is the international recognized definition of genocide for ya;
> 
> *The legal definition of genocide *(Including Discussion and Key terms)
> The international legal definition of the crime of genocide is found in Articles II and III of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide.
> 
> Article II describes two elements of the crime of genocide:
> 
> 1) the _*mental element*,_ meaning the "intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such", and
> 
> 2) the_ *physical element* _which includes five acts described in sections a, b, c, d and e. A crime must include _both elements_ to be called "genocide."
> 
> Article III described five punishable forms of the crime of genocide: genocide; conspiracy, incitement, attempt and complicity.
> 
> *Excerpt from the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide* _(For full text click here) _
> *"Article II:  In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: *
> 
> *(a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. *
> 
> *Article III:  The following acts shall be punishable: *
> 
> *(a) Genocide;
> (b) Conspiracy to commit genocide;
> (c) Direct and public incitement to commit genocide;
> (d) Attempt to commit genocide;
> (e) Complicity in genocide. "*
> 
> http://www.preventgenocide.org/genocide/officialtext-printerfriendly.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe your comprehension of genocide sucks and your mental tools are are dull.  Like when the crime stats show black farm workers are being killed as well, and robbery seems to be the main motive.  I guess that doesn’t fit your genocide claim too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Jews were being slaughtered so were Polish and others. Again your math skills and comprehension skills suck. The blacks are being killed who stand in solidarity with the farmers. You put up the numbers now take into consideration that whites are only 9% of the population and being called White there means you are anyone who isn't black skinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The complete lack of even basic sympathy for the victims of murder and genocide when the victims are white is quite astonishing, isn’t it?
> If these farmers were muslims, for example, we’d have NGOs branding this ethnic cleansing and genocide in a heartbeat, and of course the leftards here have already attempted to deflect and derail the thread in that direction.
> The double standards are well beyond nauseating.
Click to expand...

Oh quit with the passive aggressive stuff Tilly, you are fooling no one.    instead of this ridiculous second hand response while pretending to ignore me, either respond directly or really ignore me.  I am happy to ignore you, and have been but this is si,ly.

If there was real evidence of genocide I’d be right up there, but there doesn’t seem to be according to the articles I have posted.  Now the issue of land distribution is a concern, it could lead to increased violence towards the white minority or a total negation of THEIR rights to land.  So it is still smoldering.

Race, ethnicity and religion don’t matter when it comes to genocide.  As I pointed out before, genocide is the worst thing man can do to his fellow men.  I don’t think that is happening here.


----------



## Coyote

pismoe said:


> last thing i do is laser in on the word Genocide .   So called Genocide doesn't matter to me .    But it is True that WHITE Farmers predominately are being murdered because they are White Farmers .     The Murdered also include some Black farm workers that were employed by White farmers and land owners .   -------------   I think that its silly to look for proof of Genocide when its clear to anyone with eyes that White Farmers are being Murdered because they are White Farmers ,  just a comment .


White farmers are also among the wealthiest so of course they would targeted.  Theft was involved in most of the cases, and the few that did not report stolen property, reported interrupting them in the process and they fled.


----------



## Coyote

pismoe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .
> 
> 
> 
> The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   to me words like Genocide and HATE Speech and others that are new words and concepts that just muddy the waters of clear thinking  .    And yes , i know what the newly made [from 1944] word Genocide means but to me its simply MURDER  of White farmers in South Africa because they are WHITE FARMERS that own farmland .    And as i quickly went through the thread i see argument of [its not genocide or -- yes it is genocide] but to me its the actual MURDER of White Farmers that is the issue , imo !!!
Click to expand...

How is slaughtering two thirds of Europe’s Jewish population just murder?


----------



## Coyote

Who is “the enemy”? Blacks because they are black? Whites because they are white?


----------



## Coyote

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .
> 
> 
> 
> The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   to me words like Genocide and HATE Speech and others that are new words and concepts that just muddy the waters of clear thinking  .    And yes , i know what the newly made [from 1944] word Genocide means but to me its simply MURDER  of White farmers in South Africa because they are WHITE FARMERS that own farmland .    And as i quickly went through the thread i see argument of [its not genocide or -- yes it is genocide] but to me its the actual MURDER of White Farmers that is the issue , imo !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is purely an individual standpoint.
> 
> "Kill the Boer" is about killing ALL the Boers and ultimately all whites in South Africa to wipe out the European genetic expressions in that country. It is genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African. If anything killing them is to good for them. I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
Click to expand...

Seriously dude?  Because that is pretty sick.


----------



## Coyote

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote apparently you do not have very good comprehension skills and your math skills totally suck. Here is the international recognized definition of genocide for ya;
> 
> *The legal definition of genocide *(Including Discussion and Key terms)
> The international legal definition of the crime of genocide is found in Articles II and III of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide.
> 
> Article II describes two elements of the crime of genocide:
> 
> 1) the _*mental element*,_ meaning the "intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such", and
> 
> 2) the_ *physical element* _which includes five acts described in sections a, b, c, d and e. A crime must include _both elements_ to be called "genocide."
> 
> Article III described five punishable forms of the crime of genocide: genocide; conspiracy, incitement, attempt and complicity.
> 
> *Excerpt from the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide* _(For full text click here) _
> *"Article II:  In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: *
> 
> *(a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. *
> 
> *Article III:  The following acts shall be punishable: *
> 
> *(a) Genocide;
> (b) Conspiracy to commit genocide;
> (c) Direct and public incitement to commit genocide;
> (d) Attempt to commit genocide;
> (e) Complicity in genocide. "*
> 
> http://www.preventgenocide.org/genocide/officialtext-printerfriendly.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe your comprehension of genocide sucks and your mental tools are are dull.  Like when the crime stats show black farm workers are being killed as well, and robbery seems to be the main motive.  I guess that doesn’t fit your genocide claim too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Robbery is almost never the motive. Quit hiding behind the black fascists in charge of South Africa and just admit that you have no ground to stand on concerning this issue.
> 
> Whites are far more likely to be tortured, raped and killed during a "robbery" than blacks are.
Click to expand...

You are free to indulge in any fantasies you wish but don’t confuse that with facts.  Robbery was noted in the police reports.  The same reports that noted quite a few blacks also killed.  That makes it rather difficult to create a case of racial genocide.


----------



## Paul Essien

Tilly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> depends on what u c as racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see as RACISM your filthy stinking vile post about how you would rape and kill children whilst their parents are forced to watch and do the same to adults because they are WHITE South Africans.
> YOU are a disgusting POS racist, and you also sound like a fucking murderous psycho.
> I hope you are on a watch list somewhere, your sick fantasies indicate you are not blessed with good mental health. Pig.
Click to expand...

Once again.

How would you treat your enemy?


----------



## Coyote

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that happens and I also doubt Zimbabwe's situation will be permanent.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been like this in Zimbabwe since 1979.  When do you imagine it will improve?
> 
> Introduce a pathogen, make sure everyone has adequate firepower to address their neighbors.   Nuke the place.  Eliminate the natives.  THEN Zimbabwe will become a decent place to live and who knows might be farmed again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean here.  I have always supported and will always support equality of rights for all.  I am not going to go along with racial fear mongering as a means to further divide people.
> 
> Did you miss the part about “with intent”?  Intent to destroy an entire ethnic group?  Chanting racist slogans is not genocide.
> 
> 1. No it isn’t.  All you have done is pointed out an increased crime rate directed against white farmers.
> 
> 2.  Commitment with Intent to destroy an entire group?
> 
> 3. Land is an underlying issue, that has been simmering since they ended apartheid.  What land grabs do you mean?  If the 9% who are white own 72% of the land, I am not seeing how this is genocide.  How is their language being intentionally destroyed.
> 
> 4.  How is birthdate being intentionally restricted in white South Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it doesn’t have to be in the context of a war but it does require intent.
> 
> It is also a complex situation and if the law and justice system fails to support all South Africans equally or encourages racial violence, it could become genocide but I would not call it that now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS is intent, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A song?   you have entered the realm of the truly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "song" is what you earlier referred to as "chanting racist slogans", dimwit.
> 
> The fucking president of South Africa was "singing" about the slaughter of Boers at a time when racism and violence against whites in South Africa was trending up yet again, and at a time when Julius Malema was reprimanded by the South African supreme court for singing the same song.
> 
> What do you think Newsweek would say if Trump started to sing about killing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A song. That is your sole claim to genocidal intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question, bitch.
> 
> You retards freak out when Trump says that "some" of the people at the illegally cancelled Unite the Right rally are "good people" and then have the fucking gall to think Zuma voicing support for racism against whites is "just a song"?
> 
> You just want to keep digging yourself a hole and pretending I am just some dumbass "conservative" who will let you out for humanitarian reasons, don't you?
Click to expand...

Dude, I am not your bitch.  Now put on your big girl panties and let me know when your capable of a real discussion.

I am not sure what Trump has to do with it but I don’t think even the most moronic leftists are accusing Trump of genocide over stupid shit he has said.

To use a song as evidence of intent is beyond moronic, it is desperation.  The desperation of people who feel so worried about racial superiority they have to invent genocide in order to justify their sense of victimhood.


----------



## Coyote

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "song" is what you earlier referred to as "chanting racist slogans", dimwit.
> 
> The fucking president of South Africa was "singing" about the slaughter of Boers at a time when racism and violence against whites in South Africa was trending up yet again, and at a time when Julius Malema was reprimanded by the South African supreme court for singing the same song.
> 
> What do you think Newsweek would say if Trump started to sing about killing blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> A song. That is your sole claim to genocidal intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question, bitch.
> 
> You retards freak out when Trump says that "some" of the people at the illegally cancelled Unite the Right rally are "good people" and then have the fucking gall to think Zuma voicing support for racism against whites is "just a song"?
> 
> You just want to keep digging yourself a hole and pretending I am just some dumbass "conservative" who will let you out for humanitarian reasons, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me answer your question. Had blacks invaded a white nation, murdered thousands to steal their land, make laws whereby whites could not own property in their own homeland, forced whites to carry pass cards, forcibly removed whites from their homes to bantustans and ruled by authoritarian force whereby they imprisoned or killed all opposition to black minority rule, the maybe Trump could sing a song about killing blacks.
> 
> Zuma is not the president of South Africa. He was voted out. So just shut up about that song junior. You can't be sane and truly be making the equivalence you just tried. .All you're doing is arguing from the Afrikaner perspective and they are the racists. You're a fucking idiot, young boy. You weren't alive during apartheid, so you really need to shut the hell up about things going on as a result of things that occurred before your ass got slapped by the doctor so you could start breathing. After all that's your standard for discussing white racism in America.  Apply that to South Africa and shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new president is even worse, idiot.
> 
> His main campaign promise was based on a bill brought up by Malema.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing about the new president of South Africa and you have refused to recognize that whites there are getting what they deserve. No different than ISIS is getting what they deserve. Yeah I sad it. Because the whites in South Africa terrorized those people. And while a pussy like you can point fingers at every body else your punk ass cannot seem to get registered in your head that you white motherfuckers are not special or immune to the same rules as everyone else. So shut the fuck up about what the majority of South Africans have decided to do with a minority that decided to inflict terror and murder upon them.
Click to expand...

Part of a successful democracy is protecting the rights of its minorities.  Are you saying SA is incapable of this or that they shouldn’t? There is a generation of people born there who had nothing to do with apartheid.


----------



## pismoe

see Post 120 , everyone wants to talk Genocide but the real issue is MURDER of White Farmers .   Already GENOCIDE has been averted as there are BOER's in Israel and Australia and other places so Boer Genes survive in this world .    The issue is MURDER of White Farmers in S.Africa.


----------



## Coyote

There are no BOer genes, they are Dutch immigrants.  That is all.


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .
> 
> 
> 
> The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   to me words like Genocide and HATE Speech and others that are new words and concepts that just muddy the waters of clear thinking  .    And yes , i know what the newly made [from 1944] word Genocide means but to me its simply MURDER  of White farmers in South Africa because they are WHITE FARMERS that own farmland .    And as i quickly went through the thread i see argument of [its not genocide or -- yes it is genocide] but to me its the actual MURDER of White Farmers that is the issue , imo !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is slaughtering two thirds of Europe’s Jewish population just murder?
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   we are talking about South Africa and not the Jews and others of Europe and i say that the MURDER of White Farmers is murder .   The arguing back and forth about Genocide of Boers is just silliness .   As i have shown , Boers GENES exist in many parts of the world Coyote .


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> There are no BOer genes, they are Dutch immigrants.  That is all.


-----------------------------------   If so , why talk of GENOCIDE a newly made word in 1944 that describes the removal of Genetic traits , genes . characteristics from human society or humanities GENE pool  Coyote ??


----------



## Coyote

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no BOer genes, they are Dutch immigrants.  That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------   If so , why talk of GENOCIDE a newly made word in 1944 that describes the removal of Genetic traits , genes . characteristics from human society or humanities GENE pool  Coyote ??
Click to expand...

Because that is not the modern definition of genocide Piz.


----------



## Coyote

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .
> 
> 
> 
> The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   to me words like Genocide and HATE Speech and others that are new words and concepts that just muddy the waters of clear thinking  .    And yes , i know what the newly made [from 1944] word Genocide means but to me its simply MURDER  of White farmers in South Africa because they are WHITE FARMERS that own farmland .    And as i quickly went through the thread i see argument of [its not genocide or -- yes it is genocide] but to me its the actual MURDER of White Farmers that is the issue , imo !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is slaughtering two thirds of Europe’s Jewish population just murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------   we are talking about South Africa and not the Jews and others of Europe and i say that the MURDER of White Farmers is murder .   The arguing back and forth about Genocide of Boers is just silliness .   As i have shown , Boers GENES exist in many parts of the world Coyote .
Click to expand...

You seem to be portraying genocide as just murder.  I fail to see how the attempted extermination of a people is just murder.  Like the Jews.


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> There are no BOer genes, they are Dutch immigrants.  That is all.


-------------------------------------------------------------   maybe correct if talking about 4 - 5 hundred years ago when Dutch explorers had just arrived in S. Africa , but even then i'd call the Dutch explorers as Colonizers rather than 'immigrants' Coyote .


----------



## Coyote

And yes, the murder of white farmers is murder.  I do not think that is in dispute.


----------



## Coyote

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no BOer genes, they are Dutch immigrants.  That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------   maybe correct if talking about 4 - 5 hundred years ago when Dutch explorers had just arrived in S. Africa , but even then i'd call the Dutch explorers as Colonizers rather than 'immigrants' Coyote .
Click to expand...

Yes, colonizers.


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> last thing i do is laser in on the word Genocide .   So called Genocide doesn't matter to me .    But it is True that WHITE Farmers predominately are being murdered because they are White Farmers .     The Murdered also include some Black farm workers that were employed by White farmers and land owners .   -------------   I think that its silly to look for proof of Genocide when its clear to anyone with eyes that White Farmers are being Murdered because they are White Farmers ,  just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> White farmers are also among the wealthiest so of course they would targeted.  Theft was involved in most of the cases, and the few that did not report stolen property, reported interrupting them in the process and they fled.
Click to expand...

-------------------------   WEALTHIEST , sure , of course , they know how to farm and do Business  Coyote .


----------



## pismoe

sure Colonizers and they built up one good country with their abilities that the Good LORD gave them  Coyote .


----------



## Coyote

pismoe said:


> sure Colonizers and they built up one good country with their abilities that the Good LORD gave them  Coyote .


And slave labor Piz.


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> And yes, the murder of white farmers is murder.  I do not think that is in dispute.


-----------------------------   all i argue about is the USE of the word Genocide as i don't think it applies and the use of the word obscures the fact that White Farmers are being eradicated / Murdered simply because they are White Farmers   Coyote .


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure Colonizers and they built up one good country with their abilities that the Good LORD gave them  Coyote .
> 
> 
> 
> And slave labor Piz.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------   probably , so all i'd say is that that rather common practice still being done in Africa and 'arab' lands is wrong but very common  Coyote .


----------



## Coyote

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure Colonizers and they built up one good country with their abilities that the Good LORD gave them  Coyote .
> 
> 
> 
> And slave labor Piz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   probably , so all i'd say is that that rather common practice still being done in Africa and 'arab' lands is wrong but very common  Coyote .
Click to expand...

It is happening here in this country as well.


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .
> 
> 
> 
> The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   to me words like Genocide and HATE Speech and others that are new words and concepts that just muddy the waters of clear thinking  .    And yes , i know what the newly made [from 1944] word Genocide means but to me its simply MURDER  of White farmers in South Africa because they are WHITE FARMERS that own farmland .    And as i quickly went through the thread i see argument of [its not genocide or -- yes it is genocide] but to me its the actual MURDER of White Farmers that is the issue , imo !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is slaughtering two thirds of Europe’s Jewish population just murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------   we are talking about South Africa and not the Jews and others of Europe and i say that the MURDER of White Farmers is murder .   The arguing back and forth about Genocide of Boers is just silliness .   As i have shown , Boers GENES exist in many parts of the world Coyote .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be portraying genocide as just murder.  I fail to see how the attempted extermination of a people is just murder.  Like the Jews.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------   i think that GENOCIDE is supposed to mean the eradication / removal of certain GENES from the gene pool of humanity .  As i said somewhere else . Boers remain in the worlds Gene pool even if it is outside of Africa Coyote .  [i might be repeating]


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure Colonizers and they built up one good country with their abilities that the Good LORD gave them  Coyote .
> 
> 
> 
> And slave labor Piz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   probably , so all i'd say is that that rather common practice still being done in Africa and 'arab' lands is wrong but very common  Coyote .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is happening here in this country as well.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------   where is this SLAVERY in the USA Coyote ??


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote apparently you do not have very good comprehension skills and your math skills totally suck. Here is the international recognized definition of genocide for ya;
> 
> *The legal definition of genocide *(Including Discussion and Key terms)
> The international legal definition of the crime of genocide is found in Articles II and III of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide.
> 
> Article II describes two elements of the crime of genocide:
> 
> 1) the _*mental element*,_ meaning the "intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such", and
> 
> 2) the_ *physical element* _which includes five acts described in sections a, b, c, d and e. A crime must include _both elements_ to be called "genocide."
> 
> Article III described five punishable forms of the crime of genocide: genocide; conspiracy, incitement, attempt and complicity.
> 
> *Excerpt from the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide* _(For full text click here) _
> *"Article II:  In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: *
> 
> *(a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. *
> 
> *Article III:  The following acts shall be punishable: *
> 
> *(a) Genocide;
> (b) Conspiracy to commit genocide;
> (c) Direct and public incitement to commit genocide;
> (d) Attempt to commit genocide;
> (e) Complicity in genocide. "*
> 
> http://www.preventgenocide.org/genocide/officialtext-printerfriendly.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe your comprehension of genocide sucks and your mental tools are are dull.  Like when the crime stats show black farm workers are being killed as well, and robbery seems to be the main motive.  I guess that doesn’t fit your genocide claim too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Robbery is almost never the motive. Quit hiding behind the black fascists in charge of South Africa and just admit that you have no ground to stand on concerning this issue.
> 
> Whites are far more likely to be tortured, raped and killed during a "robbery" than blacks are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are free to indulge in any fantasies you wish but don’t confuse that with facts.  Robbery was noted in the police reports.  The same reports that noted quite a few blacks also killed.  That makes it rather difficult to create a case of racial genocide.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------------   They showed up to do murder but  ROBBERY or stealing and the looting of victims goods while they are incapacitated or dead is pretty common way of doing things .   MURDER was the intention but hey , lets rape the females and take her valuable money and jewels .   And then lets drink the GIN and Whiskey and make sandwiches .


----------



## pismoe

definition of GENOCIDE ---   the definition of genocide  ---


----------



## ptbw forever

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no BOer genes, they are Dutch immigrants.  That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------   If so , why talk of GENOCIDE a newly made word in 1944 that describes the removal of Genetic traits , genes . characteristics from human society or humanities GENE pool  Coyote ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that is not the modern definition of genocide Piz.
Click to expand...

There is no "modern" definition of genocide, dipshit.

Biological terms don't change unless they are changed to become MORE encompassing, not less.

Genocide always has meant and always will mean the eradication of genes.


----------



## IM2

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> A song. That is your sole claim to genocidal intent.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question, bitch.
> 
> You retards freak out when Trump says that "some" of the people at the illegally cancelled Unite the Right rally are "good people" and then have the fucking gall to think Zuma voicing support for racism against whites is "just a song"?
> 
> You just want to keep digging yourself a hole and pretending I am just some dumbass "conservative" who will let you out for humanitarian reasons, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me answer your question. Had blacks invaded a white nation, murdered thousands to steal their land, make laws whereby whites could not own property in their own homeland, forced whites to carry pass cards, forcibly removed whites from their homes to bantustans and ruled by authoritarian force whereby they imprisoned or killed all opposition to black minority rule, the maybe Trump could sing a song about killing blacks.
> 
> Zuma is not the president of South Africa. He was voted out. So just shut up about that song junior. You can't be sane and truly be making the equivalence you just tried. .All you're doing is arguing from the Afrikaner perspective and they are the racists. You're a fucking idiot, young boy. You weren't alive during apartheid, so you really need to shut the hell up about things going on as a result of things that occurred before your ass got slapped by the doctor so you could start breathing. After all that's your standard for discussing white racism in America.  Apply that to South Africa and shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new president is even worse, idiot.
> 
> His main campaign promise was based on a bill brought up by Malema.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing about the new president of South Africa and you have refused to recognize that whites there are getting what they deserve. No different than ISIS is getting what they deserve. Yeah I sad it. Because the whites in South Africa terrorized those people. And while a pussy like you can point fingers at every body else your punk ass cannot seem to get registered in your head that you white motherfuckers are not special or immune to the same rules as everyone else. So shut the fuck up about what the majority of South Africans have decided to do with a minority that decided to inflict terror and murder upon them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of a successful democracy is protecting the rights of its minorities.  Are you saying SA is incapable of this or that they shouldn’t? There is a generation of people born there who had nothing to do with apartheid.
Click to expand...


I'm saying that until blacks are given proper power and authority in every part of South Africa, that unrest will be the result. The minority controls 80-90 percent of the farmland, all the banks and controls the South African economy. I think this needs to be understood. Apartheid ended in the 1990s  just a little over 20 years ago,  So there isn't a generation of people who are in control of the banks, land and economy who were not part of apartheid. I now you are no racist so don't take this as me calling you one, but whites need to stop trying to find ways where they can excuse themselves from problems they created.


----------



## IM2

Coyote said:


> Who is “the enemy”? Blacks because they are black? Whites because they are white?



Whites who are racists. Notice what has been sad, because that des not mean all whites since all whites are not racists. And do not try the what about black racists stuff because backs don't have the power to be racist. We can call you honkies and you will scream and holler abut black racism,, but we cannot enact laws, we can't complain about being discriminated against when we get the majority of jobs or admissions and be heard by the supreme court, nor can we elect officials to enforce our prejudices by making them into policy. We had a black president and he couldn't get away with being  racist like the one we have now. And even our prejudices against whites are because of how we have been treated by whites not from falsehoods passed down through generations.


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> see Post 120 , everyone wants to talk Genocide but the real issue is MURDER of White Farmers .   Already GENOCIDE has been averted as there are BOER's in Israel and Australia and other places so Boer Genes survive in this world .    The issue is MURDER of White Farmers in S.Africa.



74 white farmers murdered. 19,000 other South Africans were murdered mostly black. There s no issue.


----------



## pismoe

seems like Chicago with the little info you have given .


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question, bitch.
> 
> You retards freak out when Trump says that "some" of the people at the illegally cancelled Unite the Right rally are "good people" and then have the fucking gall to think Zuma voicing support for racism against whites is "just a song"?
> 
> You just want to keep digging yourself a hole and pretending I am just some dumbass "conservative" who will let you out for humanitarian reasons, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me answer your question. Had blacks invaded a white nation, murdered thousands to steal their land, make laws whereby whites could not own property in their own homeland, forced whites to carry pass cards, forcibly removed whites from their homes to bantustans and ruled by authoritarian force whereby they imprisoned or killed all opposition to black minority rule, the maybe Trump could sing a song about killing blacks.
> 
> Zuma is not the president of South Africa. He was voted out. So just shut up about that song junior. You can't be sane and truly be making the equivalence you just tried. .All you're doing is arguing from the Afrikaner perspective and they are the racists. You're a fucking idiot, young boy. You weren't alive during apartheid, so you really need to shut the hell up about things going on as a result of things that occurred before your ass got slapped by the doctor so you could start breathing. After all that's your standard for discussing white racism in America.  Apply that to South Africa and shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new president is even worse, idiot.
> 
> His main campaign promise was based on a bill brought up by Malema.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing about the new president of South Africa and you have refused to recognize that whites there are getting what they deserve. No different than ISIS is getting what they deserve. Yeah I sad it. Because the whites in South Africa terrorized those people. And while a pussy like you can point fingers at every body else your punk ass cannot seem to get registered in your head that you white motherfuckers are not special or immune to the same rules as everyone else. So shut the fuck up about what the majority of South Africans have decided to do with a minority that decided to inflict terror and murder upon them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of a successful democracy is protecting the rights of its minorities.  Are you saying SA is incapable of this or that they shouldn’t? There is a generation of people born there who had nothing to do with apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that until blacks are given proper power and authority in every part of South Africa, that unrest will be the result. The minority controls 80-90 percent of the farmland, all the banks and controls the South African economy. I think this needs to be understood. Apartheid ended in the 1990s  just a little over 20 years ago,  So there isn't a generation of people who are in control of the banks, land and economy who were not part of apartheid. I now you are no racist so don't take this as me calling you one, but whites need to stop trying to find ways where they can excuse themselves from problems they created.
Click to expand...

----------------------------   GOOD , go to work you bonehead , lets see what  happens !!


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> seems like Chicago with the little info you have given .



Yawn!


----------



## Tilly

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote apparently you do not have very good comprehension skills and your math skills totally suck. Here is the international recognized definition of genocide for ya;
> 
> *The legal definition of genocide *(Including Discussion and Key terms)
> The international legal definition of the crime of genocide is found in Articles II and III of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide.
> 
> Article II describes two elements of the crime of genocide:
> 
> 1) the _*mental element*,_ meaning the "intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such", and
> 
> 2) the_ *physical element* _which includes five acts described in sections a, b, c, d and e. A crime must include _both elements_ to be called "genocide."
> 
> Article III described five punishable forms of the crime of genocide: genocide; conspiracy, incitement, attempt and complicity.
> 
> *Excerpt from the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide* _(For full text click here) _
> *"Article II:  In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: *
> 
> *(a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. *
> 
> *Article III:  The following acts shall be punishable: *
> 
> *(a) Genocide;
> (b) Conspiracy to commit genocide;
> (c) Direct and public incitement to commit genocide;
> (d) Attempt to commit genocide;
> (e) Complicity in genocide. "*
> 
> http://www.preventgenocide.org/genocide/officialtext-printerfriendly.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe your comprehension of genocide sucks and your mental tools are are dull.  Like when the crime stats show black farm workers are being killed as well, and robbery seems to be the main motive.  I guess that doesn’t fit your genocide claim too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Jews were being slaughtered so were Polish and others. Again your math skills and comprehension skills suck. The blacks are being killed who stand in solidarity with the farmers. You put up the numbers now take into consideration that whites are only 9% of the population and being called White there means you are anyone who isn't black skinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The complete lack of even basic sympathy for the victims of murder and genocide when the victims are white is quite astonishing, isn’t it?
> If these farmers were muslims, for example, we’d have NGOs branding this ethnic cleansing and genocide in a heartbeat, and of course the leftards here have already attempted to deflect and derail the thread in that direction.
> The double standards are well beyond nauseating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh quit with the passive aggressive stuff Tilly, you are fooling no one.    instead of this ridiculous second hand response while pretending to ignore me, either respond directly or really ignore me.  I am happy to ignore you, and have been but this is si,ly.
> 
> If there was real evidence of genocide I’d be right up there, but there doesn’t seem to be according to the articles I have posted.  Now the issue of land distribution is a concern, it could lead to increased violence towards the white minority or a total negation of THEIR rights to land.  So it is still smoldering.
> 
> Race, ethnicity and religion don’t matter when it comes to genocide.  As I pointed out before, genocide is the worst thing man can do to his fellow men.  I don’t think that is happening here.
Click to expand...

Oh do get over yourself  Passive aggressive to comment on the prevailing lack of even basic sympathy for those being raped and murdered? Oh diddums!
 I don’t see how such comments are passive aggressive - but if you want to play the victim of this fictional passive aggression - please go ahead .

Anyway, thank you for _self identifying_ (I wasn’t specifically referring to you - it was a general observation ) as one of a number of people in this thread who have indeed expressed NO CONCERN whatsoever for the white people being murdered - and for being one of whom who has also been busy deflecting to using the Jews et al, and the Holocaust ad nauseum, in order to trivialise the slaughter (genocide if they were brown or black) of white SA’s.  Thanks 

We now even have disgusting posts about how a poster would rape and murder white kids and force the parents to watch before doing the same to them.  Not seeing much in the way of condemnation of that disgusting racist anti white post either, Interestingly.

And I’m not interested in your lies (which is why I don't respond to you - regardless of your paranoia ) that you believe race and ethnicity has no bearing on this in your view, because your posts never have suggested you believe anything of the kind or that you have any concern over such issues if the victims are not brown/black or muslim - well- except when you find it expedient to use the Jews and the Holocaust et al.

Now please try to curtail your desire to play the victim of imaginary passive aggression against your poor self, as I’m not interested in your anti white, pro everyone not white, dissembling, and never will be


----------



## Tilly

Convenient!  If the SA government was composed of white people, they’d be condemned worldwide as ethnic cleansing racist genocidal monsters (and no doubt Nazis).

....Definitive figures are not available, as the African National Congress (ANC) *government ordered the authorities to stop releasing details about the ethnicity of murder victims in 2007.*
*
...
However, South African president Jacob Zuma has **sung** the anti-white revolutionary song ‘Kill the Farmer, Kill the Boer’ *while in office, and *ANC politicians have shouted “Bury them alive!”* in the South African legislature *during debates** on the plight of white farmers.
*


'Outright Act of Terror' – White South Africans Protest Farm Murders, 74 Killed in 2017 So Far


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote apparently you do not have very good comprehension skills and your math skills totally suck. Here is the international recognized definition of genocide for ya;
> 
> *The legal definition of genocide *(Including Discussion and Key terms)
> The international legal definition of the crime of genocide is found in Articles II and III of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide.
> 
> Article II describes two elements of the crime of genocide:
> 
> 1) the _*mental element*,_ meaning the "intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such", and
> 
> 2) the_ *physical element* _which includes five acts described in sections a, b, c, d and e. A crime must include _both elements_ to be called "genocide."
> 
> Article III described five punishable forms of the crime of genocide: genocide; conspiracy, incitement, attempt and complicity.
> 
> *Excerpt from the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide* _(For full text click here) _
> *"Article II:  In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: *
> 
> *(a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group. *
> 
> *Article III:  The following acts shall be punishable: *
> 
> *(a) Genocide;
> (b) Conspiracy to commit genocide;
> (c) Direct and public incitement to commit genocide;
> (d) Attempt to commit genocide;
> (e) Complicity in genocide. "*
> 
> http://www.preventgenocide.org/genocide/officialtext-printerfriendly.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe your comprehension of genocide sucks and your mental tools are are dull.  Like when the crime stats show black farm workers are being killed as well, and robbery seems to be the main motive.  I guess that doesn’t fit your genocide claim too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Jews were being slaughtered so were Polish and others. Again your math skills and comprehension skills suck. The blacks are being killed who stand in solidarity with the farmers. You put up the numbers now take into consideration that whites are only 9% of the population and being called White there means you are anyone who isn't black skinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The complete lack of even basic sympathy for the victims of murder and genocide when the victims are white is quite astonishing, isn’t it?
> If these farmers were muslims, for example, we’d have NGOs branding this ethnic cleansing and genocide in a heartbeat, and of course the leftards here have already attempted to deflect and derail the thread in that direction.
> The double standards are well beyond nauseating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh quit with the passive aggressive stuff Tilly, you are fooling no one.    instead of this ridiculous second hand response while pretending to ignore me, either respond directly or really ignore me.  I am happy to ignore you, and have been but this is si,ly.
> 
> If there was real evidence of genocide I’d be right up there, but there doesn’t seem to be according to the articles I have posted.  Now the issue of land distribution is a concern, it could lead to increased violence towards the white minority or a total negation of THEIR rights to land.  So it is still smoldering.
> 
> Race, ethnicity and religion don’t matter when it comes to genocide.  As I pointed out before, genocide is the worst thing man can do to his fellow men.  I don’t think that is happening here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh do get over yourself  Passive aggressive to comment on the prevailing lack of even basic sympathy for those being raped and murdered? Oh diddums!
> I don’t see how such comments are passive aggressive - but if you want to play the victim of this fictional passive aggression - please go ahead .
> 
> Anyway, thank you for _self identifying_ (I wasn’t specifically referring to you - it was a general observation ) as one of a number of people in this thread who have indeed expressed NO CONCERN whatsoever for the white people being murdered - and for being one of whom who has also been busy deflecting to using the Jews et al, and the Holocaust ad nauseum, in order to trivialise the slaughter (genocide if they were brown or black) of white SA’s.  Thanks
> 
> We now even have disgusting posts about how a poster would rape and murder white kids and force the parents to watch before doing the same to them.  Not seeing much in the way of condemnation of that disgusting racist anti white post either, Interestingly.
> 
> And I’m not interested in your lies (which is why I don't respond to you - regardless of your paranoia ) that you believe race and ethnicity has no bearing on this in your view, because your posts never have suggested you believe anything of the kind or that you have any concern over such issues if the victims are not brown/black or muslim - well- except when you find it expedient to use the Jews and the Holocaust et al.
> 
> Now please try to curtail your desire to play the victim of imaginary passive aggression against your poor self, as I’m not interested in your anti white, pro everyone not white, dissembling, and never will be
Click to expand...

Then ignore me instead of playing silly games 

Your outrage is laughable considering your refusal to condone (and you even excuse) real genocide, mass graves, gang rapes, fleeing people shot in the back, children decapitated, babies thrown into fires....except it isn’t really funny.  It is genocide. 

Now carry on.


----------



## Tilly

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe your comprehension of genocide sucks and your mental tools are are dull.  Like when the crime stats show black farm workers are being killed as well, and robbery seems to be the main motive.  I guess that doesn’t fit your genocide claim too well.
> 
> 
> 
> When Jews were being slaughtered so were Polish and others. Again your math skills and comprehension skills suck. The blacks are being killed who stand in solidarity with the farmers. You put up the numbers now take into consideration that whites are only 9% of the population and being called White there means you are anyone who isn't black skinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The complete lack of even basic sympathy for the victims of murder and genocide when the victims are white is quite astonishing, isn’t it?
> If these farmers were muslims, for example, we’d have NGOs branding this ethnic cleansing and genocide in a heartbeat, and of course the leftards here have already attempted to deflect and derail the thread in that direction.
> The double standards are well beyond nauseating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh quit with the passive aggressive stuff Tilly, you are fooling no one.    instead of this ridiculous second hand response while pretending to ignore me, either respond directly or really ignore me.  I am happy to ignore you, and have been but this is si,ly.
> 
> If there was real evidence of genocide I’d be right up there, but there doesn’t seem to be according to the articles I have posted.  Now the issue of land distribution is a concern, it could lead to increased violence towards the white minority or a total negation of THEIR rights to land.  So it is still smoldering.
> 
> Race, ethnicity and religion don’t matter when it comes to genocide.  As I pointed out before, genocide is the worst thing man can do to his fellow men.  I don’t think that is happening here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh do get over yourself  Passive aggressive to comment on the prevailing lack of even basic sympathy for those being raped and murdered? Oh diddums!
> I don’t see how such comments are passive aggressive - but if you want to play the victim of this fictional passive aggression - please go ahead .
> 
> Anyway, thank you for _self identifying_ (I wasn’t specifically referring to you - it was a general observation ) as one of a number of people in this thread who have indeed expressed NO CONCERN whatsoever for the white people being murdered - and for being one of whom who has also been busy deflecting to using the Jews et al, and the Holocaust ad nauseum, in order to trivialise the slaughter (genocide if they were brown or black) of white SA’s.  Thanks
> 
> We now even have disgusting posts about how a poster would rape and murder white kids and force the parents to watch before doing the same to them.  Not seeing much in the way of condemnation of that disgusting racist anti white post either, Interestingly.
> 
> And I’m not interested in your lies (which is why I don't respond to you - regardless of your paranoia ) that you believe race and ethnicity has no bearing on this in your view, because your posts never have suggested you believe anything of the kind or that you have any concern over such issues if the victims are not brown/black or muslim - well- except when you find it expedient to use the Jews and the Holocaust et al.
> 
> Now please try to curtail your desire to play the victim of imaginary passive aggression against your poor self, as I’m not interested in your anti white, pro everyone not white, dissembling, and never will be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then ignore me instead of playing silly games
> 
> Your outrage is laughable considering your refusal to condone (and you even excuse) real genocide, mass graves, gang rapes, fleeing people shot in the back, children decapitated, babies thrown into fires....except it isn’t really funny.  It is genocide.
> 
> Now carry on.
Click to expand...

Quit your lame trolling 
But do keep imagining you’re the victim of ‘passive aggression’ - it’s more entertaining than your pro genocidal bigotry against white SA’s


----------



## Tilly

Coyote said:


> Then ignore me instead of playing silly games



I was ignoring you. I’m not responsible for what you self identify as. 
Get a grip on your paranoia


----------



## AKIP

In other words......White Farmers Lives Matter.....too. What about black taxi drivers


----------



## IM2

Tilly said:


> Convenient!  If the SA government was composed of white people, they’d be condemned worldwide as ethnic cleansing racist genocidal monsters (and no doubt Nazis).
> 
> ....Definitive figures are not available, as the African National Congress (ANC) *government ordered the authorities to stop releasing details about the ethnicity of murder victims in 2007.
> 
> ...
> However, South African president Jacob Zuma has **sung** the anti-white revolutionary song ‘Kill the Farmer, Kill the Boer’ *while in office, and *ANC politicians have shouted “Bury them alive!”* in the South African legislature *during debates** on the plight of white farmers.
> *
> 
> 
> 'Outright Act of Terror' – White South Africans Protest Farm Murders, 74 Killed in 2017 So Far



Jacob  Zuma is no longer president of South Africa. You cry about a song made while Boers were killing thousands of black South Africans. If the SA government was composed of whites and they killed 74 blacks in one year a dumb ho like you would not be bitching about genocide. Just deal with the fact whites created the anger they are getting and stop your fucking whining. You don't get to have amnesia. You are going to face the truth of what whites have done. The bully is now getting his ass whipped and  deservedly so.


----------



## ATL

LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.

'murica


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient!  If the SA government was composed of white people, they’d be condemned worldwide as ethnic cleansing racist genocidal monsters (and no doubt Nazis).
> 
> ....Definitive figures are not available, as the African National Congress (ANC) *government ordered the authorities to stop releasing details about the ethnicity of murder victims in 2007.
> 
> ...
> However, South African president Jacob Zuma has **sung** the anti-white revolutionary song ‘Kill the Farmer, Kill the Boer’ *while in office, and *ANC politicians have shouted “Bury them alive!”* in the South African legislature *during debates** on the plight of white farmers.
> *
> 
> 
> 'Outright Act of Terror' – White South Africans Protest Farm Murders, 74 Killed in 2017 So Far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob  Zuma is no longer president of South Africa. You cry about a song made while Boers were killing thousands of black South Africans. If the SA government was composed of whites and they killed 74 blacks in one year a dumb ho like you would no be bitching about genocide. Just deal with the fact whites created the anger they are getting and stop your fucking whining. You don't het t have amnesia. You are going to face the truth of what whites have done. The bully is now getting his ass whipped and  deservedly so.
Click to expand...

Children being raped and murdered is the ‘bully getting his ass whipped’? You’re an animal.  And guess what? Murdering and raping random innocent white people isnt either. 
You quit YOUR whining, you dumb racist murderous asshole, I hope you enjoy the demise of SA - you deserve it. Zimbabwe here we come!


----------



## IM2

ATL said:


> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica


o

And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.


----------



## IM2

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient!  If the SA government was composed of white people, they’d be condemned worldwide as ethnic cleansing racist genocidal monsters (and no doubt Nazis).
> 
> ....Definitive figures are not available, as the African National Congress (ANC) *government ordered the authorities to stop releasing details about the ethnicity of murder victims in 2007.
> 
> ...
> However, South African president Jacob Zuma has **sung** the anti-white revolutionary song ‘Kill the Farmer, Kill the Boer’ *while in office, and *ANC politicians have shouted “Bury them alive!”* in the South African legislature *during debates** on the plight of white farmers.
> *
> 
> 
> 'Outright Act of Terror' – White South Africans Protest Farm Murders, 74 Killed in 2017 So Far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob  Zuma is no longer president of South Africa. You cry about a song made while Boers were killing thousands of black South Africans. If the SA government was composed of whites and they killed 74 blacks in one year a dumb ho like you would no be bitching about genocide. Just deal with the fact whites created the anger they are getting and stop your fucking whining. You don't het t have amnesia. You are going to face the truth of what whites have done. The bully is now getting his ass whipped and  deservedly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children being raped and murdered is the ‘bully getting his ass whipped’? You’re an animal.  And guess what? Murdering and raping random innocent white people isnt either.
> You quit YOUR whining, you dumb racist murderous asshole, I hope you enjoy the demise of SA - you deserve it. Zimbabwe here we come!
Click to expand...


Fuck you ho.  And fuck those racist Afrikaners living there now who raped blacks and murdered black children and everyone else black for over 100 years. They're getting their asses whipped for doing that and all your ass can do is watch and cry. Whitey started the shit, so now it looks like the black majority will be more than happy to end it.Too fucking bad, I don't live in SA and I don't see a demise. The continent was dong quite fine until whitey decided they had right to  the land there and they'll do just fine if all whites left tomorrow.


----------



## AKIP

IM2 said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
Click to expand...


Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.

All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.

It's sad that anyone gets killed....especially the innocent, but you taught the people to be that way.....by treating them that way.


----------



## IM2

AKIP said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
Click to expand...


PREACH!


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
Click to expand...

So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
Click to expand...


Here is an example of severe psychosis.


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is an example of severe psychosis.
Click to expand...

No, the psychotics are clearly you and your pals who approve of the rape and murder of children and adults whilst the parents are forced to look on whilst awaiting the same.  
The psychos are not the posters observing the distinct lack of ability - or even desire - for a peaceful transition, animal.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is an example of severe psychosis.
Click to expand...

You need a new schtick. I'M SHOCKED!!!


----------



## IM2

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is an example of severe psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the psychotics are clearly you and your pals who approve of the rape and murder of children and adults whilst the parents are forced to look on whilst awaiting the same.
> The psychos are not the posters observing the distinct lack of ability - or even desire - for a peaceful transition, animal.
Click to expand...


No, it's with those like you who ignored and approved the thousands of rapes and tens of thousands of murders, the massacres, and laws made to remove people from their homes and a system that totally deprived blacks of their human rights. You are the animal here.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is an example of severe psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a new schtick. I'M SHOCKED!!!
Click to expand...


No, you need to go see a shrink.


----------



## ATL

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
Click to expand...

 
....and how well did "the whites" do after the civil war with reconciliation?  How many cross burnings do you attend......


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is an example of severe psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a new schtick. I'M SHOCKED!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you need to go see a shrink.
Click to expand...

Is yours available or does he only take angry, hateful blacks?


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....and how well did "the whites" do after the civil war with reconciliation?  How many cross burnings do you attend......
Click to expand...

So you don't know the difference between a civil war and racial genocide. Got it.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....and how well did "the whites" do after the civil war with reconciliation?  How many cross burnings do you attend......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't know the difference between a civil war and racial genocide. Got it.
Click to expand...


It's apparent that YOU don't know. Because YOU are repeating a story that is fiction.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....and how well did "the whites" do after the civil war with reconciliation?  How many cross burnings do you attend......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't know the difference between a civil war and racial genocide. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's apparent that YOU don't know. Because YOU are repeating a story that is fiction.
Click to expand...

The US civil war is fiction?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> 
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....and how well did "the whites" do after the civil war with reconciliation?  How many cross burnings do you attend......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't know the difference between a civil war and racial genocide. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's apparent that YOU don't know. Because YOU are repeating a story that is fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US civil war is fiction?
Click to expand...


Since you were talking about South Africa referring to a racial genocide, you were not  talking about the civil war.


----------



## ATL

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....and how well did "the whites" do after the civil war with reconciliation?  How many cross burnings do you attend......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't know the difference between a civil war and racial genocide. Got it.
Click to expand...


Obviously you don't know what racial genocide is, especially when so many have shown both black and white farmers being killed.  Either you are stupid or lying, which is it?


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is an example of severe psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the psychotics are clearly you and your pals who approve of the rape and murder of children and adults whilst the parents are forced to look on whilst awaiting the same.
> The psychos are not the posters observing the distinct lack of ability - or even desire - for a peaceful transition, animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's with those like you who ignored and approved the thousands of rapes and tens of thousands of murders, the massacres, and laws made to remove people from their homes and a system that totally deprived blacks of their human rights. You are the animal here.
Click to expand...

No, you are clearly the animal as you are clearly approving of it happening right now and in the future. That makes you a bloodthirsty animal.


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question, bitch.
> 
> You retards freak out when Trump says that "some" of the people at the illegally cancelled Unite the Right rally are "good people" and then have the fucking gall to think Zuma voicing support for racism against whites is "just a song"?
> 
> You just want to keep digging yourself a hole and pretending I am just some dumbass "conservative" who will let you out for humanitarian reasons, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me answer your question. Had blacks invaded a white nation, murdered thousands to steal their land, make laws whereby whites could not own property in their own homeland, forced whites to carry pass cards, forcibly removed whites from their homes to bantustans and ruled by authoritarian force whereby they imprisoned or killed all opposition to black minority rule, the maybe Trump could sing a song about killing blacks.
> 
> Zuma is not the president of South Africa. He was voted out. So just shut up about that song junior. You can't be sane and truly be making the equivalence you just tried. .All you're doing is arguing from the Afrikaner perspective and they are the racists. You're a fucking idiot, young boy. You weren't alive during apartheid, so you really need to shut the hell up about things going on as a result of things that occurred before your ass got slapped by the doctor so you could start breathing. After all that's your standard for discussing white racism in America.  Apply that to South Africa and shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new president is even worse, idiot.
> 
> His main campaign promise was based on a bill brought up by Malema.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing about the new president of South Africa and you have refused to recognize that whites there are getting what they deserve. No different than ISIS is getting what they deserve. Yeah I sad it. Because the whites in South Africa terrorized those people. And while a pussy like you can point fingers at every body else your punk ass cannot seem to get registered in your head that you white motherfuckers are not special or immune to the same rules as everyone else. So shut the fuck up about what the majority of South Africans have decided to do with a minority that decided to inflict terror and murder upon them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of a successful democracy is protecting the rights of its minorities.  Are you saying SA is incapable of this or that they shouldn’t? There is a generation of people born there who had nothing to do with apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that until blacks are given proper power and authority in every part of South Africa, that unrest will be the result. The minority controls 80-90 percent of the farmland, all the banks and controls the South African economy. I think this needs to be understood. Apartheid ended in the 1990s  just a little over 20 years ago,  So there isn't a generation of people who are in control of the banks, land and economy who were not part of apartheid. I now you are no racist so don't take this as me calling you one, but whites need to stop trying to find ways where they can excuse themselves from problems they created.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------------------------   [chuckle]


----------



## AKIP

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> 
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is an example of severe psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the psychotics are clearly you and your pals who approve of the rape and murder of children and adults whilst the parents are forced to look on whilst awaiting the same.
> The psychos are not the posters observing the distinct lack of ability - or even desire - for a peaceful transition, animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's with those like you who ignored and approved the thousands of rapes and tens of thousands of murders, the massacres, and laws made to remove people from their homes and a system that totally deprived blacks of their human rights. You are the animal here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are clearly the animal as you are clearly approving of it happening right now and in the future. That makes you a bloodthirsty animal.
Click to expand...


No....I just think he is looking at time as a continuum, as opposed to it being in a vacuum. When you see it as a continuum, you see a white entity invading, murdering, rapping and taking control of resources of black people and black people, after centuries, finally defending themselves by fighting fire with fire.

When you look at time in a vacuum, you just see blacks as the bad guys......but what's new because that is how you all have always seen blacks and which created the problems you have now.


----------



## Tilly

AKIP said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the bruthas can't do transition in an orderly fashion. Gee, I'M SHOCKED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of severe psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the psychotics are clearly you and your pals who approve of the rape and murder of children and adults whilst the parents are forced to look on whilst awaiting the same.
> The psychos are not the posters observing the distinct lack of ability - or even desire - for a peaceful transition, animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's with those like you who ignored and approved the thousands of rapes and tens of thousands of murders, the massacres, and laws made to remove people from their homes and a system that totally deprived blacks of their human rights. You are the animal here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are clearly the animal as you are clearly approving of it happening right now and in the future. That makes you a bloodthirsty animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....I just think he is looking at time as a continuum, as opposed to it being in a vacuum. When you see it as a continuum, you see a white entity invading, murdering, rapping and taking control of resources of black people and black people, after centuries, finally defending themselves by fighting fire with fire.
> 
> When you look at time in a vacuum, you just see blacks as the bad guys......but what's new because that is how you all have always seen blacks and which created the problems you have now.
Click to expand...

Truly the poorest excuse for wanton murder I think I’ve heard here. Thanks bigoted idiot!


----------



## AKIP

Tilly said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of severe psychosis.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the psychotics are clearly you and your pals who approve of the rape and murder of children and adults whilst the parents are forced to look on whilst awaiting the same.
> The psychos are not the posters observing the distinct lack of ability - or even desire - for a peaceful transition, animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's with those like you who ignored and approved the thousands of rapes and tens of thousands of murders, the massacres, and laws made to remove people from their homes and a system that totally deprived blacks of their human rights. You are the animal here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are clearly the animal as you are clearly approving of it happening right now and in the future. That makes you a bloodthirsty animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....I just think he is looking at time as a continuum, as opposed to it being in a vacuum. When you see it as a continuum, you see a white entity invading, murdering, rapping and taking control of resources of black people and black people, after centuries, finally defending themselves by fighting fire with fire.
> 
> When you look at time in a vacuum, you just see blacks as the bad guys......but what's new because that is how you all have always seen blacks and which created the problems you have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truly the poorest excuse for wanton murder I think I’ve heard here. Thanks bigoted idiot!
Click to expand...

No more of a poor excuse than the allies doing to Hitlers army and Germany what the Germans and Hitlers armies was doing to others. Hitler brought destruction upon his nation BY HIS CHOICES. Whites brought destruction upon themselves in SA....BY THEIR CHOICES.


----------



## RodISHI

AKIP said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the psychotics are clearly you and your pals who approve of the rape and murder of children and adults whilst the parents are forced to look on whilst awaiting the same.
> The psychos are not the posters observing the distinct lack of ability - or even desire - for a peaceful transition, animal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's with those like you who ignored and approved the thousands of rapes and tens of thousands of murders, the massacres, and laws made to remove people from their homes and a system that totally deprived blacks of their human rights. You are the animal here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are clearly the animal as you are clearly approving of it happening right now and in the future. That makes you a bloodthirsty animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....I just think he is looking at time as a continuum, as opposed to it being in a vacuum. When you see it as a continuum, you see a white entity invading, murdering, rapping and taking control of resources of black people and black people, after centuries, finally defending themselves by fighting fire with fire.
> 
> When you look at time in a vacuum, you just see blacks as the bad guys......but what's new because that is how you all have always seen blacks and which created the problems you have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truly the poorest excuse for wanton murder I think I’ve heard here. Thanks bigoted idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more of a poor excuse than the allies doing to Hitlers army and Germany what the Germans and Hitlers armies was doing to others. Hitler brought destruction upon his nation BY HIS CHOICES. Whites brought destruction upon themselves in SA....BY THEIR CHOICES.
Click to expand...

And the hate filled blacks are doing exactly that too. They are bringing destruction upon themselves.


----------



## AKIP

RodISHI said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's with those like you who ignored and approved the thousands of rapes and tens of thousands of murders, the massacres, and laws made to remove people from their homes and a system that totally deprived blacks of their human rights. You are the animal here.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are clearly the animal as you are clearly approving of it happening right now and in the future. That makes you a bloodthirsty animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....I just think he is looking at time as a continuum, as opposed to it being in a vacuum. When you see it as a continuum, you see a white entity invading, murdering, rapping and taking control of resources of black people and black people, after centuries, finally defending themselves by fighting fire with fire.
> 
> When you look at time in a vacuum, you just see blacks as the bad guys......but what's new because that is how you all have always seen blacks and which created the problems you have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truly the poorest excuse for wanton murder I think I’ve heard here. Thanks bigoted idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more of a poor excuse than the allies doing to Hitlers army and Germany what the Germans and Hitlers armies was doing to others. Hitler brought destruction upon his nation BY HIS CHOICES. Whites brought destruction upon themselves in SA....BY THEIR CHOICES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the hate filled blacks are doing exactly that too. They are bringing destruction upon themselves.
Click to expand...

You are probably right....bad actions beget bad actions. All I know for sure is that blacks were the original inhabitants and rulers of that land....then whites came with violence and usurped it....and now  blacks are retaliating. It's just like the Middle East.....all those problems originated from creating the state of Israel artificially.


----------



## Tilly

AKIP said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the psychotics are clearly you and your pals who approve of the rape and murder of children and adults whilst the parents are forced to look on whilst awaiting the same.
> The psychos are not the posters observing the distinct lack of ability - or even desire - for a peaceful transition, animal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's with those like you who ignored and approved the thousands of rapes and tens of thousands of murders, the massacres, and laws made to remove people from their homes and a system that totally deprived blacks of their human rights. You are the animal here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are clearly the animal as you are clearly approving of it happening right now and in the future. That makes you a bloodthirsty animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....I just think he is looking at time as a continuum, as opposed to it being in a vacuum. When you see it as a continuum, you see a white entity invading, murdering, rapping and taking control of resources of black people and black people, after centuries, finally defending themselves by fighting fire with fire.
> 
> When you look at time in a vacuum, you just see blacks as the bad guys......but what's new because that is how you all have always seen blacks and which created the problems you have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truly the poorest excuse for wanton murder I think I’ve heard here. Thanks bigoted idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more of a poor excuse than the allies doing to Hitlers army and Germany what the Germans and Hitlers armies was doing to others. Hitler brought destruction upon his nation BY HIS CHOICES. Whites brought destruction upon themselves in SA....BY THEIR CHOICES.
Click to expand...

And you emulate them. 
How clever.


----------



## AKIP

Tilly said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's with those like you who ignored and approved the thousands of rapes and tens of thousands of murders, the massacres, and laws made to remove people from their homes and a system that totally deprived blacks of their human rights. You are the animal here.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are clearly the animal as you are clearly approving of it happening right now and in the future. That makes you a bloodthirsty animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....I just think he is looking at time as a continuum, as opposed to it being in a vacuum. When you see it as a continuum, you see a white entity invading, murdering, rapping and taking control of resources of black people and black people, after centuries, finally defending themselves by fighting fire with fire.
> 
> When you look at time in a vacuum, you just see blacks as the bad guys......but what's new because that is how you all have always seen blacks and which created the problems you have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truly the poorest excuse for wanton murder I think I’ve heard here. Thanks bigoted idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more of a poor excuse than the allies doing to Hitlers army and Germany what the Germans and Hitlers armies was doing to others. Hitler brought destruction upon his nation BY HIS CHOICES. Whites brought destruction upon themselves in SA....BY THEIR CHOICES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you emulate them.
> How clever.
Click to expand...


Well...whites are supposed to be superior....so why not emulate the behavior of those who are superior? Maybe that is how they got to be superior in the first place, by behaving as such. The only way others are going to catch up is to do the same thing I guess.


----------



## Paul Essien

Tilly said:


> Truly the poorest excuse for wanton murder I think I’ve heard here. Thanks bigoted idiot!


So it's fine for white people to kill, murder, exploit, dominate, laugh and mock black people but it's not OK for black people to kill, murder, exploit, dominate, laugh and mock white people.

OK. Got it.


----------



## Tilly

AKIP said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are clearly the animal as you are clearly approving of it happening right now and in the future. That makes you a bloodthirsty animal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....I just think he is looking at time as a continuum, as opposed to it being in a vacuum. When you see it as a continuum, you see a white entity invading, murdering, rapping and taking control of resources of black people and black people, after centuries, finally defending themselves by fighting fire with fire.
> 
> When you look at time in a vacuum, you just see blacks as the bad guys......but what's new because that is how you all have always seen blacks and which created the problems you have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truly the poorest excuse for wanton murder I think I’ve heard here. Thanks bigoted idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more of a poor excuse than the allies doing to Hitlers army and Germany what the Germans and Hitlers armies was doing to others. Hitler brought destruction upon his nation BY HIS CHOICES. Whites brought destruction upon themselves in SA....BY THEIR CHOICES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you emulate them.
> How clever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...whites are supposed to be superior....so why not emulate the behavior of those who are superior? Maybe that is how they got to be superior in the first place, by behaving as such. The only way others are going to catch up is to do the same thing I guess.
Click to expand...

As Zimbabwe found out to its cost, biting the hand that’s feeds you doesn’t feed you for long.  I look forward to seeing the outcome of the stupid vindictive savagery you support. I don’t think you or the black SA’s will be pleased for long after they’ve satisfied their bloodlust.


----------



## AKIP

Tilly said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....I just think he is looking at time as a continuum, as opposed to it being in a vacuum. When you see it as a continuum, you see a white entity invading, murdering, rapping and taking control of resources of black people and black people, after centuries, finally defending themselves by fighting fire with fire.
> 
> When you look at time in a vacuum, you just see blacks as the bad guys......but what's new because that is how you all have always seen blacks and which created the problems you have now.
> 
> 
> 
> Truly the poorest excuse for wanton murder I think I’ve heard here. Thanks bigoted idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more of a poor excuse than the allies doing to Hitlers army and Germany what the Germans and Hitlers armies was doing to others. Hitler brought destruction upon his nation BY HIS CHOICES. Whites brought destruction upon themselves in SA....BY THEIR CHOICES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you emulate them.
> How clever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...whites are supposed to be superior....so why not emulate the behavior of those who are superior? Maybe that is how they got to be superior in the first place, by behaving as such. The only way others are going to catch up is to do the same thing I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Zimbabwe found out to its cost, biting the hand that’s feeds you doesn’t feed you for long.  I look forward to seeing the outcome of the stupid vindictive savagery you support. I don’t think you or the black SA’s will be pleased for long after they’ve satisfied their bloodlust.
Click to expand...


Africans have been surviving in Southern Africa Long, long, long before the arrival of whites. How the hell do you feel that blacks are biting the hand that feeds them? What happened is that whites took over everything then CREATED a system where blacks are dependent upon whites. Thus, of course when whites lost control blacks who were made to be dependent took a step back. Blacks, however, will eventually move back to their natural equilibrium, but keep in mind that many whites will work to foment failure for blacks because they want to create the narrative that blacks NEED to be ruled and that its for their own good.


----------



## pismoe

yeah , see 'liberia' for example eh Akip !!


----------



## Tilly

*A voice of reason.*


*White people didn’t steal the land – they bought it: Lekota*
Staff Writer11 April 2017

....Lekota said that the claim that white people ‘stole the land’ from black people in South Africa is not correct, and that land ownership in the country is determined through decades of buying, selling and negotiation.

According to Lekota, land ownership was not even a concept until white colonists arrived in the Cape and Natal, when they introduced title deeds. This formalised land ownership, and has ultimately made it possible for anyone to acquire land today.

Before title deeds, land was simply occupied, Lekota said, and *the black majority who now claim the land as theirs were not even the original occupiers, having come from the “great lakes” to the north.*

“*We, the so-called Bantu speaking South Africans, came from the North, from the Great Lakes, we over ran territory here which was occupied by the Khoi and the San. There was no title, we just occupied that land,” he said.*

“We were not even the original residents here. The people we call Baroa, the People of the South – Ba boroa, the People of the South, it’s the Khoi, the people we found here.”

*Lekota said that the Khoi people sold the land or negotiated with Cape settlers to work out ownership.*

*The COPE leader acknowledged that land was forcibly taken from black people in South Africa through the 1913 Land Act – and these cases needed to be dealt with as per the Constitution – but this could not be used as the basis from taking all land from white people in the country.*

“Even when the land was taken under the 1913 Land Act, nobody could just say ‘I’m white I must get a piece of land’, they had to buy it,” Lekota said.

Lekota said that title deeds make it easier to identify who owns which piece of land, adding that if land is simply taken, there is no system in place to determine who should get it.

“If you took any land in this country, take any land from the white people, which black families will you give that land to? And which will not get? Because you won’t be able to give each and every one of the families. You must have criteria,” he said.

The COPE leader said that black people should rid themselves of the view that all white people walking around own land – and those that do, bought it. The government can take the land back from them – but only if it shows a title deed saying “this is my land”.

White people didn’t steal the land – they bought it: Lekota


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> No....I just think he is looking at time as a continuum, as opposed to it being in a vacuum. When you see it as a continuum, you see a *white entity* invading, murdering, *rapping* and taking control of resources of black people and black people, after centuries, finally defending themselves by fighting fire with fire.


You see white rappers in SA? Really? Where?


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> No more of a poor excuse than the allies doing to Hitlers army and Germany what the Germans and Hitlers armies was doing to others. Hitler brought destruction upon his nation BY HIS CHOICES. Whites brought destruction upon themselves in SA....BY THEIR CHOICES.


I invoked Godwin's Law. You lose, brutha.


----------



## AKIP

Tilly said:


> *A voice of reason.*
> 
> 
> *White people didn’t steal the land – they bought it: Lekota*
> Staff Writer11 April 2017
> 
> ....Lekota said that the claim that white people ‘stole the land’ from black people in South Africa is not correct, and that land ownership in the country is determined through decades of buying, selling and negotiation.
> 
> According to Lekota, land ownership was not even a concept until white colonists arrived in the Cape and Natal, when they introduced title deeds. This formalised land ownership, and has ultimately made it possible for anyone to acquire land today.
> 
> Before title deeds, land was simply occupied, Lekota said, and *the black majority who now claim the land as theirs were not even the original occupiers, having come from the “great lakes” to the north.*
> 
> “*We, the so-called Bantu speaking South Africans, came from the North, from the Great Lakes, we over ran territory here which was occupied by the Khoi and the San. There was no title, we just occupied that land,” he said.*
> 
> “We were not even the original residents here. The people we call Baroa, the People of the South – Ba boroa, the People of the South, it’s the Khoi, the people we found here.”
> 
> *Lekota said that the Khoi people sold the land or negotiated with Cape settlers to work out ownership.*
> 
> *The COPE leader acknowledged that land was forcibly taken from black people in South Africa through the 1913 Land Act – and these cases needed to be dealt with as per the Constitution – but this could not be used as the basis from taking all land from white people in the country.*
> 
> “Even when the land was taken under the 1913 Land Act, nobody could just say ‘I’m white I must get a piece of land’, they had to buy it,” Lekota said.
> 
> Lekota said that title deeds make it easier to identify who owns which piece of land, adding that if land is simply taken, there is no system in place to determine who should get it.
> 
> “If you took any land in this country, take any land from the white people, which black families will you give that land to? And which will not get? Because you won’t be able to give each and every one of the families. You must have criteria,” he said.
> 
> The COPE leader said that black people should rid themselves of the view that all white people walking around own land – and those that do, bought it. The government can take the land back from them – but only if it shows a title deed saying “this is my land”.
> 
> White people didn’t steal the land – they bought it: Lekota



How is that different from here in America? The soldiers take it....then the government gives it away or sells it.


----------



## Paul Essien

Tilly said:


> As Zimbabwe found out to its cost, biting the hand that’s feeds you doesn’t feed you for long.  I look forward to seeing the outcome of the stupid vindictive savagery you support. I don’t think you or the black SA’s will be pleased for long after they’ve satisfied their bloodlust.


LOL

The "_But....but you need us white people. You inferior negro brain can't survive with us superior having white high IQ people_"

That's your argument that I've heard millions of times ? Right ?

One thing I'll say about white supremacists is that you sing from the same hymn sheet. I mean I'm being *DEAD SERIOUS* here. Do white supremacist and whites in general all over the world attend classes, share notes, tweet and text each about how to come with the same white supremacists arguments ?

Go on say it "_Africans sold slaves_" too...throw that in while your at it.

But I digress.

But yeah only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science















Bitch Plz.

It's precisely this white supremacist attitude is the reason for all the troubles in SA and the reason why black people are justified in killing the white supremacist down there.

As for Zimbabwe ?

Have you been of late ?











All built and designed and run by black people and those were built *AFTER* independence.

And this was done despite the deep hyper-inflation that was ravaging their economy because they starved for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe tried to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.

UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe. They want full control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP.

Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies went against their HUGE interest. This is why they were so angered at the elections in Zimbabwe to the point where they went to the UN to try to freeze Mugabe's assets and prevent him from travelling from overseas, they failed. Russia and China voted against it. Britain and the USA want their own puppet dictator, who they can pay off, so he will go along with their wishes. Tony Blair (Former Prime Minster OF UK was going to go to war with Zimbabwe)

Foolds like you who know fk all are fooled by the concern the white supremacists have for the people of Zimbabwe. They don’t give a F**K about Zimbabweans. It’s all to protect their huge mineral wealth in Zimbabwe and Africa in general.

You're the like most white supremacists in that you're like the ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul, based what they saw. Where as I have seen the play develop and know who threw the 1st punch


----------



## Coyote

Per the 2001 census there are 4,293,638 people who identify as White in SA.  Out of that there have been 76 white farmers killed or attacked during the commission of a robbery.

This is genocide?

As a country SA ranks high in violent crime.


----------



## Coyote

Mugabe's landgrab was rife with corruption.  You can not right old wrongs by committing new ones.  There has to be a fair and equitable process.  Not thuggery and cronyism.  He encouraged violence against white landowners allowing gangs to attack them and drive them out.

That isnt right.


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> Convenient!  If the SA government was composed of white people, they’d be condemned worldwide as ethnic cleansing racist genocidal monsters (and no doubt Nazis).
> 
> ....Definitive figures are not available, as the African National Congress (ANC) *government ordered the authorities to stop releasing details about the ethnicity of murder victims in 2007.
> 
> ...
> However, South African president Jacob Zuma has **sung** the anti-white revolutionary song ‘Kill the Farmer, Kill the Boer’ *while in office, and *ANC politicians have shouted “Bury them alive!”* in the South African legislature *during debates** on the plight of white farmers.
> *
> 
> 
> 'Outright Act of Terror' – White South Africans Protest Farm Murders, 74 Killed in 2017 So Far



This is what you said in another thread about genocide.  Do you apply those beliefs to this?



Tilly said:


> I believe for the term genocide to be accurately applied (as opposed to flung about like confetti in order to get attention, funding etc) intent and an actual plan for it have to be proven...


----------



## AKIP

Coyote said:


> Mugabe's landgrab was rife with corruption.  You can not right old wrongs by committing new ones.  There has to be a fsir and eauitable process.  Not thuggery and cronyism.  He encouraged violence against white landowners allowing gangs to attack them and drive them out.
> 
> That isnt right.


Yeah...but you reap what you sow.


----------



## Coyote

AKIP said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> It's sad that anyone gets killed....especially the innocent, but you taught the people to be that way.....by treating them that way.
Click to expand...

You cant punish the people of today for the things their ancestors did.


----------



## Coyote

AKIP said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe's landgrab was rife with corruption.  You can not right old wrongs by committing new ones.  There has to be a fsir and eauitable process.  Not thuggery and cronyism.  He encouraged violence against white landowners allowing gangs to attack them and drive them out.
> 
> That isnt right.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...but you reap what you sow.
Click to expand...

No.  You learn from it and find a just way to fix it.


----------



## Coyote

AKIP said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly the poorest excuse for wanton murder I think I’ve heard here. Thanks bigoted idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> No more of a poor excuse than the allies doing to Hitlers army and Germany what the Germans and Hitlers armies was doing to others. Hitler brought destruction upon his nation BY HIS CHOICES. Whites brought destruction upon themselves in SA....BY THEIR CHOICES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you emulate them.
> How clever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...whites are supposed to be superior....so why not emulate the behavior of those who are superior? Maybe that is how they got to be superior in the first place, by behaving as such. The only way others are going to catch up is to do the same thing I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Zimbabwe found out to its cost, biting the hand that’s feeds you doesn’t feed you for long.  I look forward to seeing the outcome of the stupid vindictive savagery you support. I don’t think you or the black SA’s will be pleased for long after they’ve satisfied their bloodlust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africans have been surviving in Southern Africa Long, long, long before the arrival of whites. How the hell do you feel that blacks are biting the hand that feeds them? What happened is that whites took over everything then CREATED a system where blacks are dependent upon whites. Thus, of course when whites lost control blacks who were made to be dependent took a step back. Blacks, however, will eventually move back to their natural equilibrium, but keep in mind that many whites will work to foment failure for blacks because they want to create the narrative that blacks NEED to be ruled and that its for their own good.
Click to expand...

That narrative is echoed quite often in USMB.


----------



## AKIP

Coyote said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> It's sad that anyone gets killed....especially the innocent, but you taught the people to be that way.....by treating them that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant punish the people of today for the things their ancestors did.
Click to expand...


Well...the descendants are being punished, todamday, for the things done by white ancestors. Wealth is transferred generational....and thus so is the wrongs. The benefits of past wrongs are accrued to present whites. The determent of past wrongs are accrued to current blacks. 

You cannot act as if the benefit and cost of past wrongs cease to exist in the present.


----------



## Coyote

AKIP said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> It's sad that anyone gets killed....especially the innocent, but you taught the people to be that way.....by treating them that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant punish the people of today for the things their ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...the descendants are being punished, todamday, for the things done by white ancestors. Wealth is transferred generational....and thus so is the wrongs. The benefits of past wrongs are accrued to present whites. The determent of past wrongs are accrued to current blacks.
> 
> You cannot act as if the benefit and cost of past wrongs cease to exist in the present.
Click to expand...

I dont believe in punishing children for the sins of their parents. I think that is wrong.  That is why we need a truth and reconciliation approach and an equitable land redistribution that includes fair confiscation at least in part.


----------



## AKIP

Coyote said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> It's sad that anyone gets killed....especially the innocent, but you taught the people to be that way.....by treating them that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant punish the people of today for the things their ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...the descendants are being punished, todamday, for the things done by white ancestors. Wealth is transferred generational....and thus so is the wrongs. The benefits of past wrongs are accrued to present whites. The determent of past wrongs are accrued to current blacks.
> 
> You cannot act as if the benefit and cost of past wrongs cease to exist in the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe in punishing children for the sins of their parents. I think that is wrong.  That is why we need a truth and reconciliation approach and an equitable land redistribution that includes fair confiscation at least in part.
Click to expand...


Their not CHILDREN....they are ADULTS who are descendants and beneficiaries of past wrongs. I don't disagree with you about what the approach should be, however. What is going on now, good or bad, may inspire full reconciliation.


----------



## Tilly

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient!  If the SA government was composed of white people, they’d be condemned worldwide as ethnic cleansing racist genocidal monsters (and no doubt Nazis).
> 
> ....Definitive figures are not available, as the African National Congress (ANC) *government ordered the authorities to stop releasing details about the ethnicity of murder victims in 2007.
> 
> ...
> However, South African president Jacob Zuma has **sung** the anti-white revolutionary song ‘Kill the Farmer, Kill the Boer’ *while in office, and *ANC politicians have shouted “Bury them alive!”* in the South African legislature *during debates** on the plight of white farmers.
> *
> 
> 
> 'Outright Act of Terror' – White South Africans Protest Farm Murders, 74 Killed in 2017 So Far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you said in another thread about genocide.  Do you apply those beliefs to this?
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe for the term genocide to be accurately applied (*as opposed to flung about like confetti *in order to get attention, funding etc) intent and an actual plan for it have to be proven...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes dear, I said it right here in this thread already:



Tilly said:


> *The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, *so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites



Seems you should have just looked closer to home instead of searching through old threads 

Now quit trolling, I’m not interested in your racist bigotry nor your lies about my views. Thanks.


----------



## IM2

Coyote said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> It's sad that anyone gets killed....especially the innocent, but you taught the people to be that way.....by treating them that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant punish the people of today for the things their ancestors did.
Click to expand...


Yes you can. That's a sad and sorry excuse. As it pertains to SA this not about the past. There are people living their now who were part of the white minority government. Aparthied only ended about 25 years ago. The reason why whites still own 80-90 percent of the land, all the banks and control the national economy today is because of that past you want excuse with that cmment. Why in the hell should black south Africans continue suffering from a past imposed upon them by whites and whites get to keep benefitting from it?


----------



## IM2

Coyote said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe's landgrab was rife with corruption.  You can not right old wrongs by committing new ones.  There has to be a fsir and eauitable process.  Not thuggery and cronyism.  He encouraged violence against white landowners allowing gangs to attack them and drive them out.
> 
> That isnt right.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...but you reap what you sow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You learn from it and find a just way to fix it.
Click to expand...


No. You remove the criminals from what they stole.


----------



## IM2

Tilly said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....I just think he is looking at time as a continuum, as opposed to it being in a vacuum. When you see it as a continuum, you see a white entity invading, murdering, rapping and taking control of resources of black people and black people, after centuries, finally defending themselves by fighting fire with fire.
> 
> When you look at time in a vacuum, you just see blacks as the bad guys......but what's new because that is how you all have always seen blacks and which created the problems you have now.
> 
> 
> 
> Truly the poorest excuse for wanton murder I think I’ve heard here. Thanks bigoted idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more of a poor excuse than the allies doing to Hitlers army and Germany what the Germans and Hitlers armies was doing to others. Hitler brought destruction upon his nation BY HIS CHOICES. Whites brought destruction upon themselves in SA....BY THEIR CHOICES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you emulate them.
> How clever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...whites are supposed to be superior....so why not emulate the behavior of those who are superior? Maybe that is how they got to be superior in the first place, by behaving as such. The only way others are going to catch up is to do the same thing I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Zimbabwe found out to its cost, biting the hand that’s feeds you doesn’t feed you for long.  I look forward to seeing the outcome of the stupid vindictive savagery you support. I don’t think you or the black SA’s will be pleased for long after they’ve satisfied their bloodlust.
Click to expand...


Zimbabwe is a young nation. Things will not remain his way.


----------



## IM2

Coyote said:


> Mugabe's landgrab was rife with corruption.  You can not right old wrongs by committing new ones.  There has to be a fair and equitable process.  Not thuggery and cronyism.  He encouraged violence against white landowners allowing gangs to attack them and drive them out.
> 
> That isnt right.



Whites cannot now talk about new wrongs without taking responsibility for the wrongs they are responsible for. For example, it might be wrong for you to shoot me, but it was wrong for me to have raped your wife. Seems that whites around here can't understand they created the problem and really have no right to judge what Mugabe decided to do in return. or what backs decide to do in South Africa.


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe's landgrab was rife with corruption.  You can not right old wrongs by committing new ones.  There has to be a fair and equitable process.  Not thuggery and cronyism.  He encouraged violence against white landowners allowing gangs to attack them and drive them out.
> 
> That isnt right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cannot now talk about new wrongs without taking responsibility for the wrongs they are responsible for. For example, it might be wrong for you to shoot me, but it was wrong for me to have raped your wife. Seems that whites around here can't understand they created the problem and really have no right to judge what Mugabe decided to do in return. or what backs decide to do in South Africa.
Click to expand...

So you’re a fan of the law of the jungle. That figures. Animal.


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly the poorest excuse for wanton murder I think I’ve heard here. Thanks bigoted idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> No more of a poor excuse than the allies doing to Hitlers army and Germany what the Germans and Hitlers armies was doing to others. Hitler brought destruction upon his nation BY HIS CHOICES. Whites brought destruction upon themselves in SA....BY THEIR CHOICES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you emulate them.
> How clever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...whites are supposed to be superior....so why not emulate the behavior of those who are superior? Maybe that is how they got to be superior in the first place, by behaving as such. The only way others are going to catch up is to do the same thing I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Zimbabwe found out to its cost, biting the hand that’s feeds you doesn’t feed you for long.  I look forward to seeing the outcome of the stupid vindictive savagery you support. I don’t think you or the black SA’s will be pleased for long after they’ve satisfied their bloodlust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe is a young nation. Things will not remain his way.
Click to expand...

Yeah, riddled with HIV, poverty and no one who will lend to them.  Way to go.


----------



## Tilly

Seems their are quite a number racist exaggerations peddled - no doubt to appeal to the racist voters the ANC needs:

*The truth about land and home ownership in South Africa*


...
With about 15.6 million households in South Africa at present, and the number of households having grown faster than the population for some time now, it is clear that between 38% and 46% of households live in homes that have been built since 1994.

“With white families only making up 10% of all households, they could not be living in all the new houses built – even if not one of them had their own house in 1994, which was certainly not the case,” explained Schussler.

“Since 1994 the private sector in the bigger municipalities has constructed 1.625 million residential buildings and that alone is more than the estimated total number of white households of 1.62 million.”

Even going as far as to assume no whites had a house in 1994 and no white families rent – actually 180 000 do and some stay with family for free – the number of houses built since 1994 cannot be for whites, said Schussler. He, therefore, challenges allegations that whites own 80% of the land and blacks 20%. Yet, despite the data changing, the slogans do not.

“These statistics also do not include places like Bushbuck Ridge or Thayandou where tens of thousands of new homes have been built by people themselves. It does not include construction at Nkandla or on other rural and tribal land,” said Schussler.

Furthermore, apart from the 4 million so-called RDP houses government has built since 1994, there are many that had been built in places like Diepsloot and Orange Farm without approved building plans they are therefore not counted.....

.....
*Schussler admits that whites as a group are very small in the overall population and are still over-represented as owner-occupiers, but they certainly are no longer the majority owners and they do not own 80% of the land.*


The truth about land and home ownership in South Africa

Lots more interesting stats in there for anyone who wants a read.


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient!  If the SA government was composed of white people, they’d be condemned worldwide as ethnic cleansing racist genocidal monsters (and no doubt Nazis).
> 
> ....Definitive figures are not available, as the African National Congress (ANC) *government ordered the authorities to stop releasing details about the ethnicity of murder victims in 2007.
> 
> ...
> However, South African president Jacob Zuma has **sung** the anti-white revolutionary song ‘Kill the Farmer, Kill the Boer’ *while in office, and *ANC politicians have shouted “Bury them alive!”* in the South African legislature *during debates** on the plight of white farmers.
> *
> 
> 
> 'Outright Act of Terror' – White South Africans Protest Farm Murders, 74 Killed in 2017 So Far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you said in another thread about genocide.  Do you apply those beliefs to this?
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe for the term genocide to be accurately applied (*as opposed to flung about like confetti *in order to get attention, funding etc) intent and an actual plan for it have to be proven...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes dear, I said it right here in this thread already:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, *so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you should have just looked closer to home instead of searching through old threads
> 
> Now quit trolling, I’m not interested in your racist bigotry nor your lies about my views. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Actually that isn't the same thing.  So do you apply that reasoning to the claims made in this thread or are you just going to hide behind insults?


----------



## Coyote

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe's landgrab was rife with corruption.  You can not right old wrongs by committing new ones.  There has to be a fair and equitable process.  Not thuggery and cronyism.  He encouraged violence against white landowners allowing gangs to attack them and drive them out.
> 
> That isnt right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cannot now talk about new wrongs without taking responsibility for the wrongs they are responsible for. For example, it might be wrong for you to shoot me, but it was wrong for me to have raped your wife. Seems that whites around here can't understand they created the problem and really have no right to judge what Mugabe decided to do in return. or what backs decide to do in South Africa.
Click to expand...

 
Whites aren’t a single group.  Just blacks aren’t. You are blaming a whole group of people for the actions of some.


----------



## Coyote

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe's landgrab was rife with corruption.  You can not right old wrongs by committing new ones.  There has to be a fsir and eauitable process.  Not thuggery and cronyism.  He encouraged violence against white landowners allowing gangs to attack them and drive them out.
> 
> That isnt right.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...but you reap what you sow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You learn from it and find a just way to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You remove the criminals from what they stole.
Click to expand...

If you are American you are most likely residing on land once claimed by another people.  Should it be removed from you because you stole it?


----------



## Coyote

AKIP said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> It's sad that anyone gets killed....especially the innocent, but you taught the people to be that way.....by treating them that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant punish the people of today for the things their ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...the descendants are being punished, todamday, for the things done by white ancestors. Wealth is transferred generational....and thus so is the wrongs. The benefits of past wrongs are accrued to present whites. The determent of past wrongs are accrued to current blacks.
> 
> You cannot act as if the benefit and cost of past wrongs cease to exist in the present.
Click to expand...

You are still essentially punishing innocent people.  

How would you reapportion land in such a way that is fair and just?

Or would that not be a part of the equation?

What about people who did not come to South Africa until after the end of Apartheid?  Would they be awarded or demoted on the basis of race alone?


----------



## Coyote

AKIP said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> It's sad that anyone gets killed....especially the innocent, but you taught the people to be that way.....by treating them that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant punish the people of today for the things their ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...the descendants are being punished, todamday, for the things done by white ancestors. Wealth is transferred generational....and thus so is the wrongs. The benefits of past wrongs are accrued to present whites. The determent of past wrongs are accrued to current blacks.
> 
> You cannot act as if the benefit and cost of past wrongs cease to exist in the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe in punishing children for the sins of their parents. I think that is wrong.  That is why we need a truth and reconciliation approach and an equitable land redistribution that includes fair confiscation at least in part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their not CHILDREN....they are ADULTS who are descendants and beneficiaries of past wrongs. I don't disagree with you about what the approach should be, however. What is going on now, good or bad, may inspire full reconciliation.
Click to expand...

There are no white children in SA?


----------



## IM2

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe's landgrab was rife with corruption.  You can not right old wrongs by committing new ones.  There has to be a fair and equitable process.  Not thuggery and cronyism.  He encouraged violence against white landowners allowing gangs to attack them and drive them out.
> 
> That isnt right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cannot now talk about new wrongs without taking responsibility for the wrongs they are responsible for. For example, it might be wrong for you to shoot me, but it was wrong for me to have raped your wife. Seems that whites around here can't understand they created the problem and really have no right to judge what Mugabe decided to do in return. or what backs decide to do in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re a fan of the law of the jungle. That figures. Animal.
Click to expand...


Was it the law of the jungle when for 100 years whites were murdering, raping, pillaging and terrorize blacks in South Africa? Stupid bitch.


----------



## IM2

n





Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe's landgrab was rife with corruption.  You can not right old wrongs by committing new ones.  There has to be a fsir and eauitable process.  Not thuggery and cronyism.  He encouraged violence against white landowners allowing gangs to attack them and drive them out.
> 
> That isnt right.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...but you reap what you sow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You learn from it and find a just way to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You remove the criminals from what they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are American you are most likely residing on land once claimed by another people.  Should it be removed from you because you stole it?
Click to expand...


That's a dumb ass question and it's beneath you as a person to be asking it. I am black, that means I was property at the time whites stole this land. Blacks could not own property. On top of that Native Americans signed agreements with the white government. I don't think blacks in South Africa agreed to the laws and policies that constituted apartheid.. So ask that stupid question elsewhere..


----------



## IM2

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe's landgrab was rife with corruption.  You can not right old wrongs by committing new ones.  There has to be a fair and equitable process.  Not thuggery and cronyism.  He encouraged violence against white landowners allowing gangs to attack them and drive them out.
> 
> That isnt right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cannot now talk about new wrongs without taking responsibility for the wrongs they are responsible for. For example, it might be wrong for you to shoot me, but it was wrong for me to have raped your wife. Seems that whites around here can't understand they created the problem and really have no right to judge what Mugabe decided to do in return. or what backs decide to do in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites aren’t a single group.  Just blacks aren’t. You are blaming a whole group of people for the actions of some.
Click to expand...


Don't try that bullshit with me. I'm blaming those who are responsible. I don't see you talking about he wrongs of whites in Zimbabwe.  You don't talk about the sanctions put on Mugabe when he first decided remove the white farmers which helped cripple  Zimbabwe either. Who controls the platinum industry there?  Whites. How could this be in a nation that is majority black?

You want to talk about a fair and equitable process when the situation was not caused by fair and equitable means. That's not fair or equitable to those who have been wronged.


----------



## IM2

Coyote said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, nothing brings out the inner white supremacist like talking about South Africa.  Here we have a group of people bitching about "genocide", when the facts show black and white farmers being killed.  I mean, it would be funny, if it wasn't so sad to see someone argue with a straight face about a racist policy enacted now, while staying the fuck quiet when apartheid was the law.
> 
> 'murica
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> It's sad that anyone gets killed....especially the innocent, but you taught the people to be that way.....by treating them that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant punish the people of today for the things their ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...the descendants are being punished, todamday, for the things done by white ancestors. Wealth is transferred generational....and thus so is the wrongs. The benefits of past wrongs are accrued to present whites. The determent of past wrongs are accrued to current blacks.
> 
> You cannot act as if the benefit and cost of past wrongs cease to exist in the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still essentially punishing innocent people.
> 
> How would you reapportion land in such a way that is fair and just?
> 
> Or would that not be a part of the equation?
> 
> What about people who did not come to South Africa until after the end of Apartheid?  Would they be awarded or demoted on the basis of race alone?
Click to expand...


Why is this discussion so one sided on the concerns of whites. The majority of citizens in SA are black,they are the  ones suffering the most. Why is it that  whites here do not even try considering their suffering?


----------



## IM2

Tilly said:


> Seems their are quite a number racist exaggerations peddled - no doubt to appeal to the racist voters the ANC needs:
> 
> *The truth about land and home ownership in South Africa*
> 
> 
> ...
> With about 15.6 million households in South Africa at present, and the number of households having grown faster than the population for some time now, it is clear that between 38% and 46% of households live in homes that have been built since 1994.
> 
> “With white families only making up 10% of all households, they could not be living in all the new houses built – even if not one of them had their own house in 1994, which was certainly not the case,” explained Schussler.
> 
> “Since 1994 the private sector in the bigger municipalities has constructed 1.625 million residential buildings and that alone is more than the estimated total number of white households of 1.62 million.”
> 
> Even going as far as to assume no whites had a house in 1994 and no white families rent – actually 180 000 do and some stay with family for free – the number of houses built since 1994 cannot be for whites, said Schussler. He, therefore, challenges allegations that whites own 80% of the land and blacks 20%. Yet, despite the data changing, the slogans do not.
> 
> “These statistics also do not include places like Bushbuck Ridge or Thayandou where tens of thousands of new homes have been built by people themselves. It does not include construction at Nkandla or on other rural and tribal land,” said Schussler.
> 
> Furthermore, apart from the 4 million so-called RDP houses government has built since 1994, there are many that had been built in places like Diepsloot and Orange Farm without approved building plans they are therefore not counted.....
> 
> .....
> *Schussler admits that whites as a group are very small in the overall population and are still over-represented as owner-occupiers, but they certainly are no longer the majority owners and they do not own 80% of the land.*
> 
> 
> The truth about land and home ownership in South Africa
> 
> Lots more interesting stats in there for anyone who wants a read.



There are numbers peddled by Afrikaners that individuals here use to argue about a non existent genocide.


----------



## IM2

*DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear*

Mabaya said there were groups and organisations in South Africa spreading false information and sparking panic, to advance their own political agendas. The International Relations department has asked them to stop.

“We call on organisations such as AfriForum that are spreading incorrect information sowing panic and fear to refrain from doing so. The South African Government has been very clear and transparent on a land reform process and the matter is now before Parliament.

“All stakeholders will be consulted and they are also encouraged to engage with Parliament. There is no reason for any Government anywhere in the world to suspect that any South African is in danger from their own democratically elected Government. That threat simply does not exist.”

DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear - SA Breaking News

AfriForum is a group of Afrikaners and the are the main group responsible for the misinformation we read here.

*"Are protesters right on South Africa farm murder rate?
*
According to the best available statistics, farm murders are at their highest level since 2010-11.

South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year. '

"There were 19,016 murders in South Africa in 2016-17, according to the police.

According to Statistics South Africa's mid-year estimate for 2016, there were 55,908,900 people in South Africa.

That's 34 murders for every 100,000 people. 

*Are farmers at greater risk than this national average? "

"How many farmers?

The truth is, we don't know. We can't calculate a meaningful murder rate for farmers, because we don't know how many there are.*

Do we include all 810,000 people employed in agriculture? That gives a farm murder rate of 9.1 per 100,000 - much lower than the South African average. 

Or, do we restrict ourselves to the 32,375 commercial farmers counted in the country's last agricultural census in 2007?

That's what AfriForum, a group that campaigns for the interests of Afrikaners in South Africa, appears to have done. 

It has estimated a farm murder rate of 156 per 100,000 that has been widely quoted in recent days."

Reality Check: Are protesters right on South Africa farm murders?

So as we see Afrikaners are distorting numbers.


----------



## Linkiloo

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems their are quite a number racist exaggerations peddled - no doubt to appeal to the racist voters the ANC needs:
> 
> *The truth about land and home ownership in South Africa*
> 
> 
> ...
> With about 15.6 million households in South Africa at present, and the number of households having grown faster than the population for some time now, it is clear that between 38% and 46% of households live in homes that have been built since 1994.
> 
> “With white families only making up 10% of all households, they could not be living in all the new houses built – even if not one of them had their own house in 1994, which was certainly not the case,” explained Schussler.
> 
> “Since 1994 the private sector in the bigger municipalities has constructed 1.625 million residential buildings and that alone is more than the estimated total number of white households of 1.62 million.”
> 
> Even going as far as to assume no whites had a house in 1994 and no white families rent – actually 180 000 do and some stay with family for free – the number of houses built since 1994 cannot be for whites, said Schussler. He, therefore, challenges allegations that whites own 80% of the land and blacks 20%. Yet, despite the data changing, the slogans do not.
> 
> “These statistics also do not include places like Bushbuck Ridge or Thayandou where tens of thousands of new homes have been built by people themselves. It does not include construction at Nkandla or on other rural and tribal land,” said Schussler.
> 
> Furthermore, apart from the 4 million so-called RDP houses government has built since 1994, there are many that had been built in places like Diepsloot and Orange Farm without approved building plans they are therefore not counted.....
> 
> .....
> *Schussler admits that whites as a group are very small in the overall population and are still over-represented as owner-occupiers, but they certainly are no longer the majority owners and they do not own 80% of the land.*
> 
> 
> The truth about land and home ownership in South Africa
> 
> Lots more interesting stats in there for anyone who wants a read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are numbers peddled by Afrikaners that individuals here use to argue about a non existent genocide.
Click to expand...

Spot on. South Africa is a violent country. Most of its victimes, by a vast majority, are blacks.

White cry babies...boo hoo


----------



## Coyote

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> It's sad that anyone gets killed....especially the innocent, but you taught the people to be that way.....by treating them that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant punish the people of today for the things their ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...the descendants are being punished, todamday, for the things done by white ancestors. Wealth is transferred generational....and thus so is the wrongs. The benefits of past wrongs are accrued to present whites. The determent of past wrongs are accrued to current blacks.
> 
> You cannot act as if the benefit and cost of past wrongs cease to exist in the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still essentially punishing innocent people.
> 
> How would you reapportion land in such a way that is fair and just?
> 
> Or would that not be a part of the equation?
> 
> What about people who did not come to South Africa until after the end of Apartheid?  Would they be awarded or demoted on the basis of race alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is this discussion so one sided on the concerns of whites. The majority of citizens in SA are black,they are the  ones suffering the most. Why is it that  whites here do not even try considering their suffering?
Click to expand...

Pointing out the injustices in your position does not mean I don’t consider their suffering.  A solution that just shifts the suffering to another group isn’t much of a solution is it?


----------



## Coyote

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe's landgrab was rife with corruption.  You can not right old wrongs by committing new ones.  There has to be a fair and equitable process.  Not thuggery and cronyism.  He encouraged violence against white landowners allowing gangs to attack them and drive them out.
> 
> That isnt right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cannot now talk about new wrongs without taking responsibility for the wrongs they are responsible for. For example, it might be wrong for you to shoot me, but it was wrong for me to have raped your wife. Seems that whites around here can't understand they created the problem and really have no right to judge what Mugabe decided to do in return. or what backs decide to do in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites aren’t a single group.  Just blacks aren’t. You are blaming a whole group of people for the actions of some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try that bullshit with me. I'm blaming those who are responsible. I don't see you talking about he wrongs of whites in Zimbabwe.  You don't talk about the sanctions put on Mugabe when he first decided remove the white farmers which helped cripple  Zimbabwe either. Who controls the platinum industry there?  Whites. How could this be in a nation that is majority black?
> 
> *You want to talk about a fair and equitable process when the situation was not caused by fair and equitable means. That's not fair or equitable to those who have been wronged.*
Click to expand...


Yes I DO want to talk about a fair and equitable process because TWO wrongs don’t make a right and collective punishment is never ok.

I don’t deny there is a considerable amount of inequity but Mugabe’s means of addressing it was as bad as the original problem.  

Why did it fail? Because the people who got land had no idea how to farm.  Who got the land?  His cronies and fellow tribesmen and thugs.  How did they get it?  “Fast track land reform” as opposed to the former process of compensating the farmers.  And what did it look like?


Land reform in Zimbabwe - Wikipedia
A few days later, the pro-Mugabe Zimbabwe National Liberation War Veterans Association (ZNLWVA) organised several people (including but not limited to war veterans; many of them were their children and grandchildren) to march on white-owned farmlands, initially with drums, song and dance. This movement was officially termed the "Fast-Track Land Reform Program" (FTLRP). *The predominantly white farm owners were forced off their lands along with their workers, who were typically of regional descent. This was often done violently and without compensation. In this first wave of farm invasions, a total of 110,000 square kilometres of land had been seized. Several million black farm workers were excluded from the redistribution, leaving them without employment.* According to Human Rights Watch, by 2002 the War Veterans Association had "killed white farm owners in the course of occupying commercial farms" on at least seven occasions, in addition to "several tens of [black] farm workers".[31] The first white farmers to die as a direct consequence of the resettlement programme were murdered by Zimbabwean paramilitaries in mid-2000. More commonly, violence was directed against farmworkers, who were often assaulted and killed by the war veterans and their supporters.[32] Violent confrontations between the farmers and the war veterans occurred and resulted in exchanges of gunfire, as well as a state of armed siege on the affected farms.[33]


----------



## Coyote

IM2 said:


> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe's landgrab was rife with corruption.  You can not right old wrongs by committing new ones.  There has to be a fsir and eauitable process.  Not thuggery and cronyism.  He encouraged violence against white landowners allowing gangs to attack them and drive them out.
> 
> That isnt right.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...but you reap what you sow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You learn from it and find a just way to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You remove the criminals from what they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are American you are most likely residing on land once claimed by another people.  Should it be removed from you because you stole it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a dumb ass question and it's beneath you as a person to be asking it. I am black, that means I was property at the time whites stole this land. Blacks could not own property. On top of that Native Americans signed agreements with the white government. I don't think blacks in South Africa agreed to the laws and policies that constituted apartheid.. So ask that stupid question elsewhere..
Click to expand...

No it is not a dumb question.  It is a perfectly valid one.  You can own property now.  In addition during the post civil war expansion, blacks could and did own property and before, freed blacks could.  And you know as well as I those treaties were worthless and I doubt they “agreed” to a life on reservations either.  So answer the question, since we are talking about punishing people for the acts of their ancestors.


----------



## ATL

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> And the policy is not even racist. The government has nothing to do with these killings. Reconciliation allowed whites to maintain control of almost everything. They are prospering more now than they did during apartheid and things are getting worse for blacks. But that's OK to these losers. So what we have are at a bunch of cry babies because blacks are no longer taking their bullshit and are employing the same tactics against them they used on blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> It's sad that anyone gets killed....especially the innocent, but you taught the people to be that way.....by treating them that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant punish the people of today for the things their ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...the descendants are being punished, todamday, for the things done by white ancestors. Wealth is transferred generational....and thus so is the wrongs. The benefits of past wrongs are accrued to present whites. The determent of past wrongs are accrued to current blacks.
> 
> You cannot act as if the benefit and cost of past wrongs cease to exist in the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still essentially punishing innocent people.
> 
> How would you reapportion land in such a way that is fair and just?
> 
> Or would that not be a part of the equation?
> 
> What about people who did not come to South Africa until after the end of Apartheid?  Would they be awarded or demoted on the basis of race alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is this discussion so one sided on the concerns of whites. The majority of citizens in SA are black,they are the  ones suffering the most. Why is it that  whites here do not even try considering their suffering?
Click to expand...


It is one sided because it is proof about exactly what the social cons are concerned about.  Be it whites in SA, whites in US, it is the same story and script day after day.

They have ignored apartheid for decades because to them it is the way things should be, just like they ignore police brutality towards blacks, where they say, "back the blue" or "all lives matter" when it clearly doesn't.  You notice how they back law enforcement when it pertains to blacks, but fell in line behind Cliven Bundy when he and his good ol boys aimed rifles at law enforcement...that says all that needs to be said in regards to social cons.


----------



## IM2

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> It's sad that anyone gets killed....especially the innocent, but you taught the people to be that way.....by treating them that way.
> 
> 
> 
> You cant punish the people of today for the things their ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...the descendants are being punished, todamday, for the things done by white ancestors. Wealth is transferred generational....and thus so is the wrongs. The benefits of past wrongs are accrued to present whites. The determent of past wrongs are accrued to current blacks.
> 
> You cannot act as if the benefit and cost of past wrongs cease to exist in the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still essentially punishing innocent people.
> 
> How would you reapportion land in such a way that is fair and just?
> 
> Or would that not be a part of the equation?
> 
> What about people who did not come to South Africa until after the end of Apartheid?  Would they be awarded or demoted on the basis of race alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is this discussion so one sided on the concerns of whites. The majority of citizens in SA are black,they are the  ones suffering the most. Why is it that  whites here do not even try considering their suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out the injustices in your position does not mean I don’t consider their suffering.  A solution that just shifts the suffering to another group isn’t much of a solution is it?
Click to expand...


If whites had got what they did in a just manner, I could agree. But we are taking about crimes here. If my friend steals from you and he gives me your TV, the police can take your TV out of my house and charge me as an accessory whether or not I committed the crime. A crime comes with penalties and that is what why South Africans need to face.  Justice comes when a crime is committed and the criminals and accessories get the proper penalty for the crimes they committed.


----------



## IM2

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...but you reap what you sow.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You learn from it and find a just way to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You remove the criminals from what they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are American you are most likely residing on land once claimed by another people.  Should it be removed from you because you stole it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a dumb ass question and it's beneath you as a person to be asking it. I am black, that means I was property at the time whites stole this land. Blacks could not own property. On top of that Native Americans signed agreements with the white government. I don't think blacks in South Africa agreed to the laws and policies that constituted apartheid.. So ask that stupid question elsewhere..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not a dumb question.  It is a perfectly valid one.  You can own property now.  In addition during the post civil war expansion, blacks could and did own property and before, freed blacks could.  And you know as well as I those treaties were worthless and I doubt they “agreed” to a life on reservations either.  So answer the question, since we are talking about punishing people for the acts of their ancestors.
Click to expand...


Native Americans owned black slaves. So yes, your question is invalid.

*Black Slaves, Red Masters Part 1* 


*Black Slaves, Red Masters Part 2* 


*Black Slaves, Red Masters Part 3* 


As for South Africa it is not a discussion about punishment of their ancestors. Your argument in this regard is one sided anyway. We must still suffer because of what those ancestors did, but I guess that's not considered punishment.


----------



## Coyote

ATL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every action creates a reaction. This fundamental law of nature seems to escapes many whites. For CENTURIES, they have committed f up acts of violence, conquest and bondage that cost millions of lives, loss of resources and wealth and the basic human dignity of others, yet, assume NO RESPONSIBILITY. As a result of those actions, however, nature always forces a consequence in the form of REACTION.....often equal and opposite.
> 
> All the problems whites are supposedly having these days....could have been avoided had they simply not done all the f up things they have done to others over past centuries. You really brought it on yourselves. You do things that benefit YOU today, but at the future expense of your descendants. All they had to do would be offer sincere attempts to provide reparations....but no....they want to keep the fruits of their wrongs....while the fruits of their wrongs creates the scurvy in those that they have wronged.
> 
> It's sad that anyone gets killed....especially the innocent, but you taught the people to be that way.....by treating them that way.
> 
> 
> 
> You cant punish the people of today for the things their ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...the descendants are being punished, todamday, for the things done by white ancestors. Wealth is transferred generational....and thus so is the wrongs. The benefits of past wrongs are accrued to present whites. The determent of past wrongs are accrued to current blacks.
> 
> You cannot act as if the benefit and cost of past wrongs cease to exist in the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still essentially punishing innocent people.
> 
> How would you reapportion land in such a way that is fair and just?
> 
> Or would that not be a part of the equation?
> 
> What about people who did not come to South Africa until after the end of Apartheid?  Would they be awarded or demoted on the basis of race alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is this discussion so one sided on the concerns of whites. The majority of citizens in SA are black,they are the  ones suffering the most. Why is it that  whites here do not even try considering their suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is one sided because it is proof about exactly what the social cons are concerned about.  Be it whites in SA, whites in US, it is the same story and script day after day.
> 
> They have ignored apartheid for decades because to them it is the way things should be, just like they ignore police brutality towards blacks, where they say, "back the blue" or "all lives matter" when it clearly doesn't.  You notice how they back law enforcement when it pertains to blacks, but fell in line behind Cliven Bundy when he and his good ol boys aimed rifles at law enforcement...that says all that needs to be said in regards to social cons.
Click to expand...

Who is this "they" ?


----------



## Coyote

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You learn from it and find a just way to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. You remove the criminals from what they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are American you are most likely residing on land once claimed by another people.  Should it be removed from you because you stole it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a dumb ass question and it's beneath you as a person to be asking it. I am black, that means I was property at the time whites stole this land. Blacks could not own property. On top of that Native Americans signed agreements with the white government. I don't think blacks in South Africa agreed to the laws and policies that constituted apartheid.. So ask that stupid question elsewhere..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not a dumb question.  It is a perfectly valid one.  You can own property now.  In addition during the post civil war expansion, blacks could and did own property and before, freed blacks could.  And you know as well as I those treaties were worthless and I doubt they “agreed” to a life on reservations either.  So answer the question, since we are talking about punishing people for the acts of their ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans owned black slaves. So yes, your question is invalid.
> 
> *Black Slaves, Red Masters Part 1*
> 
> 
> *Black Slaves, Red Masters Part 2*
> 
> 
> *Black Slaves, Red Masters Part 3*
> 
> 
> As for South Africa it is not a discussion about punishment of their ancestors. Your argument in this regard is one sided anyway. We must still suffer because of what those ancestors did, but I guess that's not considered punishment.
Click to expand...

And blacks also owned slaves and participated in the enslavement of their fellow Africans so what is your point other than to dodge the question?


----------



## Coyote

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant punish the people of today for the things their ancestors did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...the descendants are being punished, todamday, for the things done by white ancestors. Wealth is transferred generational....and thus so is the wrongs. The benefits of past wrongs are accrued to present whites. The determent of past wrongs are accrued to current blacks.
> 
> You cannot act as if the benefit and cost of past wrongs cease to exist in the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still essentially punishing innocent people.
> 
> How would you reapportion land in such a way that is fair and just?
> 
> Or would that not be a part of the equation?
> 
> What about people who did not come to South Africa until after the end of Apartheid?  Would they be awarded or demoted on the basis of race alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is this discussion so one sided on the concerns of whites. The majority of citizens in SA are black,they are the  ones suffering the most. Why is it that  whites here do not even try considering their suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out the injustices in your position does not mean I don’t consider their suffering.  A solution that just shifts the suffering to another group isn’t much of a solution is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If whites had got what they did in a just manner, I could agree. But we are taking about crimes here. If my friend steals from you and he gives me your TV, the police can take your TV out of my house and charge me as an accessory whether or not I committed the crime. A crime comes with penalties and that is what why South Africans need to face.  Justice comes when a crime is committed and the criminals and accessories get the proper penalty for the crimes they committed.
Click to expand...

What would you consider a just solution?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...the descendants are being punished, todamday, for the things done by white ancestors. Wealth is transferred generational....and thus so is the wrongs. The benefits of past wrongs are accrued to present whites. The determent of past wrongs are accrued to current blacks.
> 
> You cannot act as if the benefit and cost of past wrongs cease to exist in the present.
> 
> 
> 
> You are still essentially punishing innocent people.
> 
> How would you reapportion land in such a way that is fair and just?
> 
> Or would that not be a part of the equation?
> 
> What about people who did not come to South Africa until after the end of Apartheid?  Would they be awarded or demoted on the basis of race alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is this discussion so one sided on the concerns of whites. The majority of citizens in SA are black,they are the  ones suffering the most. Why is it that  whites here do not even try considering their suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out the injustices in your position does not mean I don’t consider their suffering.  A solution that just shifts the suffering to another group isn’t much of a solution is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If whites had got what they did in a just manner, I could agree. But we are taking about crimes here. If my friend steals from you and he gives me your TV, the police can take your TV out of my house and charge me as an accessory whether or not I committed the crime. A crime comes with penalties and that is what why South Africans need to face.  Justice comes when a crime is committed and the criminals and accessories get the proper penalty for the crimes they committed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you consider a just solution?
Click to expand...


MASS  universal   earth  suicide-------koolaide for ALL


----------



## ATL

Coyote said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant punish the people of today for the things their ancestors did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...the descendants are being punished, todamday, for the things done by white ancestors. Wealth is transferred generational....and thus so is the wrongs. The benefits of past wrongs are accrued to present whites. The determent of past wrongs are accrued to current blacks.
> 
> You cannot act as if the benefit and cost of past wrongs cease to exist in the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still essentially punishing innocent people.
> 
> How would you reapportion land in such a way that is fair and just?
> 
> Or would that not be a part of the equation?
> 
> What about people who did not come to South Africa until after the end of Apartheid?  Would they be awarded or demoted on the basis of race alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is this discussion so one sided on the concerns of whites. The majority of citizens in SA are black,they are the  ones suffering the most. Why is it that  whites here do not even try considering their suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is one sided because it is proof about exactly what the *social cons* are concerned about.  Be it whites in SA, whites in US, it is the same story and script day after day.
> 
> They have ignored apartheid for decades because to them it is the way things should be, just like they ignore police brutality towards blacks, where they say, "back the blue" or "all lives matter" when it clearly doesn't.  You notice how they back law enforcement when it pertains to blacks, but fell in line behind Cliven Bundy when he and his good ol boys aimed rifles at law enforcement...that says all that needs to be said in regards to social cons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is this "they" ?
Click to expand...


I highlighted the "they" I was referring to.  Didn't read what I wrote?


----------



## Coyote

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...the descendants are being punished, todamday, for the things done by white ancestors. Wealth is transferred generational....and thus so is the wrongs. The benefits of past wrongs are accrued to present whites. The determent of past wrongs are accrued to current blacks.
> 
> You cannot act as if the benefit and cost of past wrongs cease to exist in the present.
> 
> 
> 
> You are still essentially punishing innocent people.
> 
> How would you reapportion land in such a way that is fair and just?
> 
> Or would that not be a part of the equation?
> 
> What about people who did not come to South Africa until after the end of Apartheid?  Would they be awarded or demoted on the basis of race alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is this discussion so one sided on the concerns of whites. The majority of citizens in SA are black,they are the  ones suffering the most. Why is it that  whites here do not even try considering their suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out the injustices in your position does not mean I don’t consider their suffering.  A solution that just shifts the suffering to another group isn’t much of a solution is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If whites had got what they did in a just manner, I could agree. But we are taking about crimes here. If my friend steals from you and he gives me your TV, the police can take your TV out of my house and charge me as an accessory whether or not I committed the crime. A crime comes with penalties and that is what why South Africans need to face.  Justice comes when a crime is committed and the criminals and accessories get the proper penalty for the crimes they committed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you consider a just solution?
Click to expand...


What would be a fair solution  to the issue of land in SA?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still essentially punishing innocent people.
> 
> How would you reapportion land in such a way that is fair and just?
> 
> Or would that not be a part of the equation?
> 
> What about people who did not come to South Africa until after the end of Apartheid?  Would they be awarded or demoted on the basis of race alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this discussion so one sided on the concerns of whites. The majority of citizens in SA are black,they are the  ones suffering the most. Why is it that  whites here do not even try considering their suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out the injustices in your position does not mean I don’t consider their suffering.  A solution that just shifts the suffering to another group isn’t much of a solution is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If whites had got what they did in a just manner, I could agree. But we are taking about crimes here. If my friend steals from you and he gives me your TV, the police can take your TV out of my house and charge me as an accessory whether or not I committed the crime. A crime comes with penalties and that is what why South Africans need to face.  Justice comes when a crime is committed and the criminals and accessories get the proper penalty for the crimes they committed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you consider a just solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would be a fair solution  to the issue of land in SA?
Click to expand...


the "white"  people of south Africa should LEAVE.    ALL of them


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this discussion so one sided on the concerns of whites. The majority of citizens in SA are black,they are the  ones suffering the most. Why is it that  whites here do not even try considering their suffering?
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out the injustices in your position does not mean I don’t consider their suffering.  A solution that just shifts the suffering to another group isn’t much of a solution is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If whites had got what they did in a just manner, I could agree. But we are taking about crimes here. If my friend steals from you and he gives me your TV, the police can take your TV out of my house and charge me as an accessory whether or not I committed the crime. A crime comes with penalties and that is what why South Africans need to face.  Justice comes when a crime is committed and the criminals and accessories get the proper penalty for the crimes they committed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you consider a just solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would be a fair solution  to the issue of land in SA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the "white"  people of south Africa should LEAVE.    ALL of them
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out the injustices in your position does not mean I don’t consider their suffering.  A solution that just shifts the suffering to another group isn’t much of a solution is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If whites had got what they did in a just manner, I could agree. But we are taking about crimes here. If my friend steals from you and he gives me your TV, the police can take your TV out of my house and charge me as an accessory whether or not I committed the crime. A crime comes with penalties and that is what why South Africans need to face.  Justice comes when a crime is committed and the criminals and accessories get the proper penalty for the crimes they committed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you consider a just solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would be a fair solution  to the issue of land in SA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the "white"  people of south Africa should LEAVE.    ALL of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


they are in danger.    They are not wanted.   I know several
people who fled  SA      Just BITE THE BULLET and leave. 
Make room for Africans.    ALL people have a right to LIVE---
somewhere


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites had got what they did in a just manner, I could agree. But we are taking about crimes here. If my friend steals from you and he gives me your TV, the police can take your TV out of my house and charge me as an accessory whether or not I committed the crime. A crime comes with penalties and that is what why South Africans need to face.  Justice comes when a crime is committed and the criminals and accessories get the proper penalty for the crimes they committed.
> 
> 
> 
> What would you consider a just solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would be a fair solution  to the issue of land in SA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the "white"  people of south Africa should LEAVE.    ALL of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are in danger.    They are not wanted.   I know several
> people who fled  SA      Just BITE THE BULLET and leave.
> Make room for Africans.    ALL people have a right to LIVE---
> somewhere
Click to expand...


White people are not in danger in South Africa. The Africans were there when whites invaded, but this avoids the reality of idiots falling for this alt right bullsht. More blacks are dying there than whites by a wide margin but all we read from people in this forum is about how whites are getting killed. If this doesn't show the racism in these people nothing does.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you consider a just solution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be a fair solution  to the issue of land in SA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the "white"  people of south Africa should LEAVE.    ALL of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are in danger.    They are not wanted.   I know several
> people who fled  SA      Just BITE THE BULLET and leave.
> Make room for Africans.    ALL people have a right to LIVE---
> somewhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are not in danger in South Africa. The Africans were there when whites invaded, but this avoids the reality of idiots falling for this alt right bullsht. More blacks are dying there than whites by a wide margin but all we read from people in this forum is about how whites are getting killed. If this doesn't show the racism in these people nothing does.
Click to expand...


I have been acquainted with "white" south Africans for
about 40 years-----when the professionals started leaving
-----as did lots of Iranian professionals-----because they
considered themselves IN DANGER.   I did not suggest
that black south Africans are NOT IN DANGER----that
country has fallen into lawlessness------YOU MADE NO 
POINT-----keep struggling.  ------I somehow believe that
the death rate of blacks is not mostly a white on black
thing now


----------



## pismoe

simply blacks murdering blacks which accounts for the high amount of blacks dying through criminal murder .   Its going to get worse .   I just noted an article yesterday , i think it said that the Aussies will accept all who want to come .     I'll try to find the article .


----------



## basquebromance

these are horrifying murders. a racial minority is being crushed and the government is ok with it!


----------



## MindWars

Imagine how many people NEVER SEE THESE articles because WEIRDO mods choose to remove them from CURRENT EVENTS into  whatever category they feel it should go into .

How many ppl check all these different areas for the gawd dam news " when current events are current events"  even if WORLD WIDE.  fk . make a " Current event world view/news" section at least....

Anyway I saw this these people are getting screwed in Africa badly , but who the hell has a clue who comes to Africa's section accept those posting something lol just about.

Watch: South Africa Announces Plan To Steal All Private Property, Black And White







*THE GUY IN THE VIDEO IS FROM SOUTH AFRICA-------

HIS NAME IS RODENY BROWN . HE LIVED THERE HE WAS JUST THERE RECENTLY..*


----------



## MindWars

They are killing the whites stupid asses taking their farms and or their land , 

now they will begin on the blacks.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

MindWars said:


> Imagine how many people NEVER SEE THESE articles because WEIRDO mods choose to remove them from CURRENT EVENTS into  whatever category they feel it should go into .
> 
> How many ppl check all these different areas for the gawd dam news " when current events are current events"  even if WORLD WIDE.  fk . make a " Current event world view/news" section at least....
> 
> Anyway I saw this these people are getting screwed in Africa badly , but who the hell has a clue who comes to Africa's section accept those posting something lol just about.
> 
> Watch: South Africa Announces Plan To Steal All Private Property, Black And White
> 
> View attachment 193993
> 
> 
> *THE GUY IN THE VIDEO IS FROM SOUTH AFRICA-------
> 
> HIS NAME IS RODENY BROWN . HE LIVED THERE HE WAS JUST THERE RECENTLY..*


The more popular boards tend to get spammed up with nutters posting fake news. More housekeeping is needed in my opinion.


----------



## MindWars

Tommy Tainant said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how many people NEVER SEE THESE articles because WEIRDO mods choose to remove them from CURRENT EVENTS into  whatever category they feel it should go into .
> 
> How many ppl check all these different areas for the gawd dam news " when current events are current events"  even if WORLD WIDE.  fk . make a " Current event world view/news" section at least....
> 
> Anyway I saw this these people are getting screwed in Africa badly , but who the hell has a clue who comes to Africa's section accept those posting something lol just about.
> 
> Watch: South Africa Announces Plan To Steal All Private Property, Black And White
> 
> View attachment 193993
> 
> 
> *THE GUY IN THE VIDEO IS FROM SOUTH AFRICA-------
> 
> HIS NAME IS RODENY BROWN . HE LIVED THERE HE WAS JUST THERE RECENTLY..*
> 
> 
> 
> The more popular boards tend to get spammed up with nutters posting fake news. More housekeeping is needed in my opinion.
Click to expand...


stfup whiny azz little cyka

It's not even your post used douche bag


----------



## Tommy Tainant

MindWars said:


> They are killing the whites stupid asses taking their farms and or their land ,
> 
> now they will begin on the blacks.


How did they get that land in the first place ?


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .
> 
> 
> 
> The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   to me words like Genocide and HATE Speech and others that are new words and concepts that just muddy the waters of clear thinking  .    And yes , i know what the newly made [from 1944] word Genocide means but to me its simply MURDER  of White farmers in South Africa because they are WHITE FARMERS that own farmland .    And as i quickly went through the thread i see argument of [its not genocide or -- yes it is genocide] but to me its the actual MURDER of White Farmers that is the issue , imo !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is purely an individual standpoint.
> 
> "Kill the Boer" is about killing ALL the Boers and ultimately all whites in South Africa to wipe out the European genetic expressions in that country. It is genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African. If anything killing them is to good for them. I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
Click to expand...

So civilized.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are killing the whites stupid asses taking their farms and or their land ,
> 
> now they will begin on the blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> How did they get that land in the first place ?
Click to expand...


migration


----------



## ThirdTerm

Of 21, 325 murder victims in South Africa last year, 49 were white farmers — accounting for much less than 0.01 percent of the country's total, according to police statistics. If tens of thousands of white farmers are actually getting killed in South Africa, it amounts to a genocide.


----------



## Flash

Those pathetic pieces of shit that backed the Negro takeover of South Africa evidently don't think that White Lives Matter.

Everybody saw it coming.  Let Jungle Monkeys take over a country made rich by White people.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Flash said:


> Those pathetic pieces of shit that backed the Negro takeover of South Africa evidently don't think that White Lives Matter.
> 
> Everybody saw it coming.  Let Jungle Monkeys take over a country made rich by White people.  What could possibly go wrong?


Its really difficult to work up sympathy for land stealing racist trash. Maybe they could stop whining and fuck off to Russia.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pathetic pieces of shit that backed the Negro takeover of South Africa evidently don't think that White Lives Matter.
> 
> Everybody saw it coming.  Let Jungle Monkeys take over a country made rich by White people.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Its really difficult to work up sympathy for land stealing racist trash. Maybe they could stop whining and fuck off to Russia.
Click to expand...


"land stealing"   ?


----------



## Flash

Tommy Tainant said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pathetic pieces of shit that backed the Negro takeover of South Africa evidently don't think that White Lives Matter.
> 
> Everybody saw it coming.  Let Jungle Monkeys take over a country made rich by White people.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Its really difficult to work up sympathy for land stealing racist trash. Maybe they could stop whining and fuck off to Russia.
Click to expand...



You ignorant Moon Bat.

South Africa was very sparsely populated when the Dutch and English moved in.  The Jungle Monkeys didn't want the land until the Europeans made it productive.

The stealing was the Jungle Monkeys taking what the Whites created out of mostly scrubland.


----------



## Coyote

Tommy Tainant said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pathetic pieces of shit that backed the Negro takeover of South Africa evidently don't think that White Lives Matter.
> 
> Everybody saw it coming.  Let Jungle Monkeys take over a country made rich by White people.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Its really difficult to work up sympathy for land stealing racist trash. Maybe they could stop whining and fuck off to Russia.
Click to expand...



All the whining about "rich white landowners" being targeted...yet the reality is anything but.

The VICTIMS are mostly the black farm workers.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pathetic pieces of shit that backed the Negro takeover of South Africa evidently don't think that White Lives Matter.
> 
> Everybody saw it coming.  Let Jungle Monkeys take over a country made rich by White people.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Its really difficult to work up sympathy for land stealing racist trash. Maybe they could stop whining and fuck off to Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All the whining about "rich white landowners" being targeted...yet the reality is anything but.
> 
> The VICTIMS are mostly the black farm workers.
Click to expand...

Its part of the right wing narrative that they push. Blacks cant farm, the land was empty, apartheid was good for everyone. 

I suspect that it has more to do with their racist attitudes to Black Americans rather than any genuine interest in Africa. I do believe that they would like to resurrect the confederacy.


----------



## Flash

Let Jungle Monkeys run a government.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

RodISHI said:


> This has been going on for some time now. Blacks are even killing other blacks who are not willing to go along with hatred and killing.


Who cares? The Ethnic description White European Ancestry is synonymous with Genocide;

What goes around/Karma and all that!  - Reap what you sow!


----------



## GHook20

IM2 said:


> The fact is that it's not happening.
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year.* '
> 
> 74  dead whites in one year does not build a case for white genocide.


Quoting a number with no sources...lacks credibility


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> The fact is that it's not happening.
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year.* '
> 
> 74  dead whites in one year does not build a case for white genocide.




It's 10 times more than the number of blacks killed by police in the last year, yet you Klansmen use it as an excuse to rape, pillage, and burn on a massive scale.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Crepitus said:


> There is no genocide in SA.



And your country doesn't have Muslims in death camps....

Keep lying, Creep, maybe someone will believe you someday.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Crepitus said:


> That's not a joke.  I know people there and talk to them regularly.



It is a joke. We know you here, and you lie regularly.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> *1960 The Sharpeville Massacre*
> 
> 
> *Let's just ignore all this and talk about White Farmers.*




That was 60 years ago, Klanboi.

Now the blacks are murdering whites by the thousands. Which, is exactly what the whites back then said would happen if there were not apartheid.


----------



## Crepitus

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no genocide in SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your country doesn't have Muslims in death camps....
> 
> Keep lying, Creep, maybe someone will believe you someday.
Click to expand...

If my country had muslims in death camps it would be you moronic tRumplings putting them there.


----------



## Crepitus

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a joke.  I know people there and talk to them regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a joke. We know you here, and you lie regularly.
Click to expand...

I lived in Cape Town  off and on for a decade.  

You are the joke.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Crepitus said:


> If my country had muslims in death camps it would be you moronic tRumplings putting them there.



Trump didn't put Uighur Muslims in death camps, but Bai-Degn  fully supports his master Xi in doing so.

Biden says Uighur genocide is part of China's 'different norms' (nypost.com)


----------



## Uncensored2008

Crepitus said:


> I lived in Cape Town  off and on for a decade.
> 
> You are the joke.



Part of the "Belt and Road Initiative?"


----------



## Crepitus

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Cape Town  off and on for a decade.
> 
> You are the joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the "Belt and Road Initiative?"
Click to expand...

Don't be stupider than you have to be.  The company I worked for at the time was based there.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

It looks like the New Confederacy has lost interest in the bogus "genocide" . Has Tucker stopped covering this maybe ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tommy Tainant said:


> It looks like the New Confederacy has lost interest in the bogus "genocide" . Has Tucker stopped covering this maybe ?


Bump. Still not important to the Imbecile Coalition.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the New Confederacy has lost interest in the bogus "genocide" . Has Tucker stopped covering this maybe ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bump. Still not important to the Imbecile Coalition.
Click to expand...

genocide refers to EITHER a massive killing or a massive MIGRATION  (aka escape) ---
I have encountered lots of  "WHITES"  who fled South Africa.    That depletion in 
"white" population would be called  "genocide"  based on PERCENTAGE of peopulation 
"BEFORE AND AFTER"


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the New Confederacy has lost interest in the bogus "genocide" . Has Tucker stopped covering this maybe ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bump. Still not important to the Imbecile Coalition.
Click to expand...


Genocide of those of your faith continues with praise from Bai-Degn.









						Who are the Uyghurs and why is China being accused of genocide?
					

China has been accused by the US of genocide and crimes against humanity against the Muslim minority group.



					www.bbc.com
				




Your stupid and evil, Abdul.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and ever .
> 
> 
> 
> The term genocide has become so all encompassing it can be applied to almost any situation now, so those on the Left use it liberally for brown folk, but, of course, deny exactly the same principles when they apply to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   to me words like Genocide and HATE Speech and others that are new words and concepts that just muddy the waters of clear thinking  .    And yes , i know what the newly made [from 1944] word Genocide means but to me its simply MURDER  of White farmers in South Africa because they are WHITE FARMERS that own farmland .    And as i quickly went through the thread i see argument of [its not genocide or -- yes it is genocide] but to me its the actual MURDER of White Farmers that is the issue , imo !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is purely an individual standpoint.
> 
> "Kill the Boer" is about killing ALL the Boers and ultimately all whites in South Africa to wipe out the European genetic expressions in that country. It is genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African. If anything killing them is to good for them. I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA
Click to expand...


You'd do nothing, negro, except for what you're told to do.

Stop trying to act so badass. You're a whiny little pussy, and nothing more...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> depends on what u c as racism.



Wow. What did you do with all of that extra time you save by not typing out "you" and "see".

Illiterate negro...



Paul Essien said:


> White ppl in SA always forget all.the fked up shit they done  which was the cause of the troubles down there
> 
> But unlike you I don't believe that having this  millimetre piece that you call "white skin" comes with these superior qualities or having black skin comes with inferior. Now any white person who thinks like that is a white supremacist. That is how you think.
> 
> So how would u treat your enemy ?



Here's the thing, Buckwheat: Whites are better than negroes, because negroes are like you, and Lord knows we'd all be better off without the likes of you demanding this and that and rioting and acting like the rabid chimps you are...


----------

